#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Принял Прибежище у Оле! =)

## Karma Dordzhe

_Если здесь нельзя создавать такие темы - удалите, пожалуйста._

Я просто хотел поделиться радостью - вчера, во время визита ламы Оле Нидала,  я принял Прибежище.  :Cool: 

Хотелось бы обнять всю Сангху!

Всё таки Оле правда классный! Всем кто был вчера на его лекции - большой и пламенный привет! Давайте общаться.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> [I]! Давайте общаться.


давйте, уточните куда вы вступили и надолго ли и зачем?

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> давйте, уточните куда вы вступили и надолго ли и зачем?


Не совсем понял вопроса. Я не вступал никуда. Я принял у Оле Прибежище.

Насчет "надолго ли" - ну, надеюсь, до самого Просветления.  :Cool: 

А зачем - так именно за тем - за Просветлением.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Eternal Jew

Дружище, я разделяю Вашу радость и искренне Вас поздравляю! 

Хочу также предупредить, что сейчас в эту тему набежит много "поклонников" ламы Оле, но уж не обращайте на них особого внимания ... - карма у них такова  :Smilie: 

УСПЕХОВ!

----------


## Аньезка

> Хочу также предупредить, что сейчас в эту тему набежит много "поклонников" ламы Оле, но уж не обращайте на них особого внимания ... - карма у них такова


...махнул он хвостом и побежал в тему про ДО  :Big Grin:

----------

Джигме (08.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Дружище, я разделяю Вашу радость и искренне Вас поздравляю! 
> 
> Хочу также предупредить, что сейчас в эту тему набежит много "поклонников" ламы Оле, но уж не обращайте на них особого внимания ... - карма у них такова 
> 
> УСПЕХОВ!


Большое спасибо! 
А тех, кто что-то "такое" про Оле говорит - я уже давно не слушаю. Я, как говорится, всё своими глазами видел. И личных впечатлений от общения  с Оле мне достаточно.  :Cool:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Я просто хотел поделиться радостью - вчера, во время визита ламы Оле Нидала,  я принял Прибежище. 
> 
> Хотелось бы обнять всю Сангху!
> 
> Всё таки Оле правда классный! Всем кто был вчера на его лекции - большой и пламенный привет! Давайте общаться.


Самые тёплые поздравления!

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Самые тёплые поздравления!


Не менее горячие благодарения!  :Wink:

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Ага... На курайнике забанили, теперь здесь придется неделю тусоваться?  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (10.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

Да я там, собственно, больше прикалывался над фанатичными модераторами. Поэтому этот бан мне - как трамваю шоколадка)

----------


## Fritz

> Хотелось бы обнять всю Сангху!


Монахов не рекомендуется трогать. И где Вы Сангу в последний раз видели?

----------

Читтадхаммо (09.06.2010), Шаман (08.06.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Да я там, собственно, больше прикалывался над фанатичными модераторами. Поэтому этот бан мне - как трамваю шоколадка)


это может войти в традицию  :Big Grin:  в том числе и на других форумах

----------

Шаман (08.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Монахов не рекомендуется трогать. И где Вы Сангу в последний раз видели?


Прибежище принимают в Ламе, Будде, Учениии, *Сангхе*.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> это может войти в традицию  в том числе и на других форумах


Не, тут нет христианских фанатиков, вроде.  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

> Не, тут нет христианских фанатиков, вроде.


не обольщайтесь  :Big Grin: , есть буддийские фанатики   :Wink:

----------

Иосиф В (09.06.2010)

----------


## Legba

> И где Вы Сангу в последний раз видели?


Не надо, не начинайте.
Подожите 3 года, все и образуется.

----------

Fat (29.06.2010), Леонид Ш (08.06.2010), Марица (11.06.2010)

----------


## Майя П

больше половины растворится в нирване инета  :Big Grin:

----------


## Леонид Ш

Может у меня дежавю, но уже были Карма Дорже двое или трое, и всех забанили. Это одно лицо или нет?

----------


## Майя П

Карма такая, у карма дордже  :Cool:

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Может у меня дежавю, но уже были Карма Дорже двое или трое, и всех забанили. Это одно лицо или нет?


Нидал всем своим ученикам мужского пола дает имя Карма Дордже.

"Остап не баловал своих противников разнообразием" (c)

----------

Dondhup (08.06.2010), Kарма Дордже (26.06.2010), Pedma Kalzang (09.06.2010), Raudex (09.06.2010), Secundus (09.06.2010), Денис Евгеньев (10.06.2010), Джигме (08.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Кумо (08.06.2010), Леонид Ш (08.06.2010), Маша_ла (10.06.2010), Турецкий (29.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.06.2010), Шавырин (08.06.2010), Шаман (08.06.2010)

----------


## Naruikazuchi

> Нидал всем своим ученикам мужского пола дает имя Карма Дордже.


своим ученикам в Финляндии дает разные.

----------


## Дмитрий Зорин

> Ага... На курайнике забанили, теперь здесь придется неделю тусоваться?


Не только ему.  :Smilie:  Скоро меня постигнет та же участь.  :Wink:

----------


## Vadimko

> своим ученикам в Финляндии дает разные.


Когда прибежище принимают несколько сотен людей, трудно сразу много хороших имён придумать  :Smilie:  хе-хе

----------


## Eternal Jew

А для Вас "хорошее имя" это обязательно должно быть "отличное от других" имя?  :Smilie:  ... Типа (лекция ННР в замечательном переводе Гриши Мохина): "я был Ваня, а теперь меня зовут Дордже... и моя жизнь круто изменилась"  :Smilie:  ... Так, уж извините, но изменения в жизни зависят отнюдь не от буддийского имени, а от Вашей личной практики.  :Smilie: 

А я вот рад, что среди разных имен, которые я получал, есть и "одинаковое" с точки зрения обычных людей имя - зато оно даровано мне одним из моих Учителей, да и значение его - просто замечательное!

----------

Марица (11.06.2010)

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Типа (лекция ННР в замечательном переводе Гриши Мохина): "я был Ваня, а теперь меня зовут Дордже... и моя жизнь круто изменилась"


Не понял из Ваших уст: то ли Мохин плохо переводит, то ли Намкай Норбу врёт?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Сообщение от Eternal Jew  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Типа (лекция ННР в замечательном переводе Гриши Мохина): "я был Ваня, а теперь меня зовут Дордже... и моя жизнь круто изменилась"
> 			
> 		
> ...


Намкай Норбу Ринпоче  часто иронизирует по этому поводу, как и по поводу ношения множеств шнурочков на шее и руках.  Смысл в том, что если вы  с  рождения были Ваней - то чем вас ваше имя не устраивает, что нужно брать некое экзотическое?  Изменит ли это вас? Или это  просто очередная привязанность?

Я знаю людей, у которых уже по нескольку  "дхармических" имен.   :EEK!: 
Должно быть это круто!  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------

Марица (11.06.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я знаю людей, у которых уже по нескольку  "дхармических" имен.


Откуда они столько понабрали???

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Аким Иванович обогнал с ответом  :Smilie:

----------


## Alekk

> часто иронизирует.. по поводу ношения множеств шнурочков на шее и руках.


Если веревочка на руке помогает чаще вспоминать о Дхарме, то смысла в ней не меньше, чем от некоторых практик. Сама же по себе веревочка, конечно, никакой силы не имеет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Если веревочка на руке помогает чаще вспоминать о Дхарме, то смысла в ней не меньше, чем от некоторых практик. Сама же по себе веревочка, конечно, никакой силы не имеет.


При этом ННР, как я слышал, раздает веревочки от духов.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> При этом ННР, как я слышал, раздает веревочки от духов.


Ринпоче раздавал плетеные собственноручно заряженные мантрами защитные шнурочки, тем у кого были провокации от гьялпо, от Шугдена например. 
Когда ННР был в Калмыкии, он не ожидал, что потребуется столько шнурочков. Одну ночь было он вообще не спал - плёл для людей эти шнурки, так как калмыки очень просили.
 На ретритах, если Ринпоче  и раздает шнурки, то  преимущественно берут для своих детей. По словам Ринпоче, для практикующего - они (эти шнурочки) никчему, практика - лучшая защита.
К Ламе надо приходить за Учением, а не за шнурочком.

----------

Аньезка (09.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Марица (11.06.2010), Маша_ла (10.06.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (09.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

И хотя в данной теме это будет оффтоп, хочу добавить цитату из той же лекции (рождество, Австралия) Намкая Норбу Ринпоче (я ее уже приводил на форуме, но просто не могу сейчас так быстро найти). 

Так вот, ННР утверждал, что такие защитные веревочки они в Тибете повязывали в основном домашнему скоту, возможно (запамятовал) - детям и т.п. существам, которые неразумны по определению и у которых нет другой защиты в виде Учения.  А еще он очень смеялся над "практегами", увешанными гроздьями из этих веревочек, причем, поскольку они боятся их стирать, потому что "из них исчезнет защитная сила", то, говорил Ринпоче, "веревочки эти все грязные"...  :Smilie: 

А у практиков есть мощнейшая защита в виде Дхармы и, в частности, - Защитников и Охранителей линии Передачи: им незачем искать себе другие "обереги", равно как и не стоит принимать Прибежище в "могущественных" мирских существах и божествах, но только в Ламе, Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе.

----------

А н д р е й (11.06.2010), Денис Евгеньев (10.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Марица (11.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> у практиков есть мощнейшая защита в виде Дхармы и, в частности, - Защитников и Охранителей линии Передачи


Они сами по себе охраняют или требуются какие-то мантры, обряды и тд?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Они сами по себе охраняют или требуются какие-то мантры, обряды и тд?


 Ламы говорят, что хорошего практика, у которого с самайями все в порядке, они сами по себе охраняют и помогают.
 А так вообще-то существуют специальные мантры, призывания, подношения-пуджи.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> вообще-то существуют специальные мантры, призывания, подношения-пуджи.


Не поделитесь ссылочками на описание, на более детальную информацию по этому вопросу?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Не поделитесь ссылочками на описание, на более детальную информацию по этому вопросу?


Такая информация обычно широко не дается. Или дается только своим ваджрным братьям и сестрам, то есть связанных одной линией передачи.
Тем более в разных школах  традициях используются разные практики Охранителей.
Если Вы следуете Карма-Кагью, то спросите в вашем центре. 
Насколько мне известно, в Карма-Кагью главный Защитник Учения (Дхармапала) считается Махакала Бернагчен. Возможно в центрах Карма-Кагью проводятся  по определенным дням пуджи.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не поделитесь ссылочками на описание, на более детальную информацию по этому вопросу?


Действительно в вашей традиции есть пуджа Махакалы. Исполняйте (желательно делая визуализацию). Конечно можете попросить чтобы вам дали передачу на практику Махакалы, но для этого надо отыскать кхенпо или ламу, который решится это сделать. В принципе пуджи достаточно. Есть конечно и другие методы, но пока скорее всего достаточно.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Не поделитесь ссылочками на описание, на более детальную информацию по этому вопросу?


Дружище, этот форум - последнее место, где можно спрашивать об аспектах и проведении какой-либо закрытой тантрической практики! Обратитесь к компетентным Учителям линии Передачи. 

И ежедневно качественно делайте гуру-йогу с ЕС Кармапой 16-м (на нее-то у Вас Передача точно есть!)... и Вы накопите огромное количество защиты и заслуг. И не занимайтесь самодеятельностью - т.е. не делайте какие-либо тантрические практики без получения соответствующего уполномачивания: лунга-ванга-трилунга.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И не занимайтесь самодеятельностью - т.е. не делайте какие-либо тантрические практики без получения соответствующего уполномачивания: лунга-ванга-трилунга.


 :Smilie: 

Вспомнился текст практики Махакалы Бернагчена  :Smilie: 
Там ему подносят свое тело, речь и ум, если память не изменяет.

For Karma Dordzhe. Замечание правильное - в тантрическое практики без должных разъяснений и хорошего понимания лучше не лезть. Самодеятельность там не особо поощряется. Можно получить проблемы. Большие. Тогда защита точно не понадобиться. Некого будет защищать какое-то время

----------


## куру хунг

Karma Dordzhe. мне вам добрый совет.


 Там на главной странице есть кнопочка"ПОИСК" нужно туда забить слова-
 Оле Нидал, Карма Кагью, 16-17 Кармапа , Шамар  ну и ещё из похожего лексикона- Вы увидете стомиллиардов тем на БФ, можете почитать(эт пару суток займёт, если чё), а потом уже создавать темы на БФ.

 По крайней мере мне облегчите карму. и не заставите меня очередную пургу гнать на БФ.
 Ну а за мной не застоится обещаю.

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Fritz

Интересно, Оле Нидал будет вручать приз миллионному или 100тысячному карма-дорже?)))) Или их учёт не ведётся?

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011), Сергей Хос (10.06.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> По крайней мере мне облегчите карму. и не заставите меня очередную пургу гнать на БФ. Ну а за мной не застоится обещаю.


да-да, гнать пургу на БФ - это очень специальная карма))

----------

Марица (11.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Karma Dordzhe*, видите - как и было обещано мною ранее, на поверхность темы всплыли самые разные проявления жизнедеятельности человеческого ума, в том числе - и от его бывших учеников.  :Smilie:  

На этот случай есть замечательная цитата из Нидала, я всегда ее вспоминаю, когда сталкиваюсь с чем-либо подобным и инстинктивно стараюсь обойти "это" стороною:




> Именно тогда я pешил жить так ненадуманно, чтобы такие заблокиpованные люди убегали от меня, визжа.


Ну и что им, бедным, после таких слов ламы Оле остается делать?!  :Smilie:  Именно! 

... Но вот только от самого себя, от своих ментальных проблем, им, увы, убежать не удастся... Поэтому их можно только пожалеть - "вы сталкиваетесь с этим человеком всего на пять минут, а ему приходится находиться в своем обществе все 24 часа в сутки"  :Smilie:

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

наброс засчитан, сейчас начнется)))

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Да ладно... я к ним отношусь одновременно и смешно, и с состраданием  :Smilie:  В любом случае - это забавно!  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

> Ринпоче раздавал плетеные собственноручно заряженные мантрами защитные шнурочки, тем у кого были провокации от гьялпо, от Шугдена например. 
> Когда ННР был в Калмыкии, он не ожидал, что потребуется столько шнурочков. Одну ночь было он вообще не спал - плёл для людей эти шнурки, так как калмыки очень просили.
>  На ретритах, если Ринпоче  и раздает шнурки, то  преимущественно берут для своих детей. По словам Ринпоче, для практикующего - они (эти шнурочки) никчему, практика - лучшая защита.
> К Ламе надо приходить за Учением, а не за шнурочком.


Интересно. Весьма интересно. 
Только вот получается как: ННР раздает шнурочки- гул восхищения на БФ.
Оле Нидал делает тоже самое - ухмылки и скепсис. 
Между тем в различных сутрах Махаяны говорится о пользе плетения шнурочков с начитыванием мантр над ними и непосредственного ношения оных. Например вот в Маха Каруна Дхарани сутре встречал такие рекомендации, да и не только.
А вот по поводу того, кто за чем приходит к ламе, у Вас , Иваныч, открылись сиддхи ясновидения? Или поучать молодежь хоцца?

----------

Jinpa Soenam (10.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (10.06.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

2 Гьялцен

Я только высказал мнение на это ННР, который рассказал, как обычно обстоит дело с этими шнурками, в том числе и среди самих тибетцев.
Отношение к шнуркам и побрякушкам - это дело личное каждого,  в соответствии своего понимания и по наставлениям своих Учителей.

----------

Марица (11.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Давайте сойдемся на том, что у различных Учителей МНОГО разнообразных методов передачи Дхармы и способов оберегания всех живых существ...  :Smilie: 

P.S. Лично у меня есть несколько защитных шнурков от разных Учителей и я берегу их, как реликвии (но не ношу), тем более, что они связаны со всякими памятными событиями для меня - принятием Прибежища, обетами Бодхисаттвы, личными аудиенциями у Мастеров и т.п; однако я при этом отдаю себе отчет в том, что самая лучшая защита для меня - моя личная практика Дхармы.

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011), Марица (11.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Немного не в тему но на всякий случай скажу: когда мы раздаём мангалы в виде тех же шнурков , я обычно поясняю, что все подобные обереги - это примерно тоже самое, что очки для слабовидящего. Когда есть глаза, очки немного помогают. Когда человек слеп - никакие очки не помогут.
Когда есть нравственность, мудрость, правильная практика и накопление хорошей каммы, мангалы могут слегка помочь. Но когда человек ведёт изначально неправедный образ жизни, никакие обереги не помогут.

----------

Denli (11.06.2010), Eternal Jew (10.06.2010), Rushny (21.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (11.06.2010), Марица (11.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2010), Тант (26.09.2011), Читтадхаммо (10.06.2010), Юндрун Топден (11.06.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> 2 Гьялцен
> 
> Я только высказал мнение на это ННР, который рассказал, как обычно обстоит дело с этими шнурками, в том числе и среди самих тибетцев.
> Отношение к шнуркам и побрякушкам - это дело личное каждого,  в соответствии своего понимания и по наставлениям своих Учителей.


Согласен. В соответствии с наставлениями. Недавно был на огненной пудже с монахами Дрепунг монастыря, там всем желающим раздавали шнурочки от ЕСДЛ. Видать нечем ему заняться, молитвы читает над шнурочками. Равно как и Кармапа, и Сакья Тридзин.  :Mad:  Да и Будда во многих сутрах зачем-то уделял внимание каким-то веревочкам, дхарани...

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Видать нечем ему заняться, молитвы читает над шнурочками. Равно как и Кармапа, и Сакья Тридзин.


Это Ваши выводы такие?

----------


## Гьялцен

Иваныч. Вы сами выше писали , что практикующему шнурочки ни к чему. практика- лучшая защита. 
Потом выяснилось, что ННР все же может плести шнурочки. ОК. и вот тут получается нестыковочка.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Защитные шнурки раздаются и  во время проведения вангов, носятся на время дней посвящений.  Но никогда не возлагается обязательство носить их всю жизнь.
В Элисте Е.С. Сакья Тризин в последний день всех благословлял отдельно прикладыванием св. текста к голове, а ламы рядом раздавали шнурки. Это - традиция. Понимаете? Некоторые верующие брали и по два-три шнурка - мужу, детям и т.д.  Даже не все присутсвовавшие на посвящении будут выполнять  эту практику, некоторые вообще не практикуют, а ходят по посвящениям за благословением. Берут у лам шнурки, освященную водичку, аршан и пр.

----------

Аньезка (10.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Марица (11.06.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Иваныч. Вы сами выше писали , что практикующему шнурочки ни к чему. практика- лучшая защита. 
> Потом выяснилось, что ННР все же может плести шнурочки. ОК. и вот тут получается нестыковочка.


Нестыковочки как раз особо и нет.

Аким свет Иванович же сказал




> Когда ННР был в Калмыкии, он не ожидал, что потребуется столько шнурочков. Одну ночь было он вообще не спал - плёл для людей эти шнурки, так как *калмыки очень просили*.


По-моему достаточно ясно и чётко сказано. И никак не противоречит тому, что практика является лучшей защитой, даже если нет ни того, кого защищают, ни то от чего защищают.
В сообщении сказано ведь, что попросили, а не что сам решил.
Кстати, если бы ты практиковал чод, то там есть заметки относительно ого, что всякие амулеты, обереги и пр. - носить не особо рекомендуется, дабы не повредить духам и пр.

----------

Аким Иваныч (10.06.2010), Аньезка (10.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Марица (11.06.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Иваныч. Вы сами выше писали , что практикующему шнурочки ни к чему. практика- лучшая защита.


Вы это  лучше у лам поспрашивайте, а не у меня : Что лучше выполнение практики, на которую у тебя есть посвящение, лунг на защитную мантру или ношение шнурка?



> Потом выяснилось, что ННР все же может плести шнурочки. ОК. и вот тут получается нестыковочка.


Опять 25. 
Он плетет шнурочки. Может плести шнурочки, делать защитные тодролы.  И  конкретно объясняет - кому и для чего они предназначаются.

Насчёт Ламы Оле  и кто что там делает у меня никаких выпадов нет, мне по барабану, так как я не в теме традиции Ламы Оле.   Можете перечитать мои сообщения. Успокойтесь.

Просто по вопросу ношения шнурков - я разделяю мнение Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Фсё!

----------


## Гьялцен

Да не волнуйтесь Вы так, Иваныч. 
Вопрос исчерпан. Кому надо, сделают выводы.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> *Karma Dordzhe*, видите - как и было обещано мною ранее, на поверхность темы всплыли самые разные проявления жизнедеятельности человеческого ума, в том числе - и от его бывших учеников.  
> 
> На этот случай есть замечательная цитата из Нидала, я всегда ее вспоминаю, когда сталкиваюсь с чем-либо подобным и инстинктивно стараюсь обойти "это" стороною:
> 
> 
> 
> Ну и что им, бедным, после таких слов ламы Оле остается делать?!  Именно! 
> 
> ... Но вот только от самого себя, от своих ментальных проблем, им, увы, убежать не удастся... Поэтому их можно только пожалеть - "вы сталкиваетесь с этим человеком всего на пять минут, а ему приходится находиться в своем обществе все 24 часа в сутки"


Меня совершенно не задевают чьи-то нападки на Оле. Я был там САМ, всё видел СВОИМИ глазами, сделал СВОЙ вывод об Оле. А кто там что думает (в основном даже не общаясь с ним), заочно вынося приговоры и обвинения - пусть с этим и остаются. Это их дело. Оле - мой Лама. Плохой он, хороший ли... он МОЙ. Я у НЕГО принял Прибежище. Он МНЕ нравится и полностью подходит моему нынешнему состоянию. Если кому-то он не по нраву - да и ладно, кто же заставляет то?
А оскорбляющим... что можно сказать... 
Чёрный Плащ не спит.  :Wink: 

ПС: и да, я ношу шнурочек, т.к. он для меня очень дорог, как подарок. Недовольные - ровными косяками летят на юг.  :Cool:

----------

Eternal Jew (10.06.2010), Jinpa Soenam (10.06.2010), Дифо (11.06.2010), Майя П (10.06.2010), Марица (11.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (10.06.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Я тоже воспринимаю шнурочки как подарки.
Я бы тоже хотела хотела шнурочек от ННР, но, к сожалению, гьялпо меня не трогают совсем.  :Embarrassment: 

Носила как-то шнурок, подаренный Кармапой (ОТ) в Индии...так просто приятно было: едешь ты по этой перегруженной людьми и проблемами Москве, глядь на руку - и вспоминаешь Кармапу и тот момент.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Pema Sonam (10.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Karma Dordzhe*, абсолютно с Вами согласен!  :Smilie:

----------


## Alekk

> ПС: и да, я ношу шнурочек, т.к. он для меня очень дорог, как подарок.


Я тоже ношу шнурочки. Каждый раз, когда вижу их, вспоминаю тех Учителей, которые их мне подарили. И на душе сразу становится теплее )

----------

Марица (11.06.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Нидал всем своим ученикам мужского пола дает имя Карма Дордже.
> 
> "Остап не баловал своих противников разнообразием" (c)


Кроме шуток, на БФ зарегистрированы: К Дордже, К. Дордже, Карма Дордже Арканоид, K.Dorje, Karma Dordzhe, Karma Sherab Dorje, это не считая забаненных в прошлом. Причем К Дордже зарегистрировался только сегодня, и не исключенно, что в будущем появятся: К.. Дордже, К... Дордже, К..... Дордже, К + Дордже, и т.п.  Если все они начнут активно писать, да еще в одном стиле  :Smilie: , то возникнет путанница.

----------

Kарма Дордже (26.06.2010), Джигме (11.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2010)

----------


## Fritz

Я уже намекал, что без нумерации и всемирного реестра кармадорджей ну никак.

----------

Kарма Дордже (26.06.2010), Джигме (11.06.2010), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.07.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), куру хунг (11.06.2010)

----------


## Vadimko

> Ринпоче раздавал плетеные собственноручно заряженные мантрами защитные шнурочки, тем у кого были провокации от гьялпо, от Шугдена например. 
> Когда ННР был в Калмыкии, он не ожидал, что потребуется столько шнурочков. Одну ночь было он вообще не спал - плёл для людей эти шнурки, так как калмыки очень просили.
>  На ретритах, если Ринпоче  и раздает шнурки, то  преимущественно берут для своих детей. По словам Ринпоче, для практикующего - они (эти шнурочки) никчему, практика - лучшая защита.
> К Ламе надо приходить за Учением, а не за шнурочком.


А как же гао (гау)? Ну и по касательно далее - барабаны, ступы?  :Smilie:

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Молодец! 
> 
> Только имей в виду - местное население, мягко говоря, не питает к Оле тёплых чувств. Любое упоминание о нем вызывает нервный зуд. )  Посему, если ты провоцируешь людей ради забавы, это не является благим поступком. Помнится мне, и сам Оле просил не устраивать холиваров вокруг его имени в Сети. 
> 
> Братский мой тебе совет - займись чем-нибудь полезным и более приятным.


Мнение местного населения - это их личное дело. К тому же оно не однородно. Есть и те, кто ЗА и те, кто ПРОТИВ.
Да и с чего Вы взяли, что я провоцирую? Какое основание у Вас считать так? Я не давал ни единой предпосылки к этому.
Я просто делюсь своей радостью.
Кому не нравится - их трудности. Если бы моё сообщение противоречило бы правилам - его бы удалили.
А я писал для тех, кто способен за меня порадоваться. Так что...  :Smilie:

----------

Nyurka (30.06.2014), Читтадхаммо (11.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Кроме шуток, на БФ зарегистрированы: К Дордже, К. Дордже, Карма Дордже Арканоид, K.Dorje, Karma Dordzhe, Karma Sherab Dorje, это не считая забаненных в прошлом. Причем К Дордже зарегистрировался только сегодня, и не исключенно, что в будущем появятся: К.. Дордже, К... Дордже, К..... Дордже, К + Дордже, и т.п.  Если все они начнут активно писать, да еще в одном стиле , то возникнет путанница.


У Вас аллергия на это имя? Или кто-то с таким именем сделал Вам больно в прошлом? Отчего такая бурная реакция?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
У Вас вот имя куда более распространенное  в сети: _"WOLF"_ - и что же теперь?  :Cool:

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Мнение местного населения - это их личное дело. К тому же оно не однородно. Есть и те, кто ЗА и те, кто ПРОТИВ.
> Да и с чего Вы взяли, что я провоцирую? Какое основание у Вас считать так? Я не давал ни единой предпосылки к этому.
> Я просто делюсь своей радостью.
> Кому не нравится - их трудности. Если бы моё сообщение противоречило бы правилам - его бы удалили.
> А я писал для тех, кто способен за меня порадоваться. Так что...


Если Вы принимаете участие (хоть и не имея намерения првоцировать) в провокации выплескивания нехороших слов или эмоций в адрес Учения, Будды, Сангхи или Ламы, то Ваша карма не остается без подарков. А в интернете иногда даже самое безобидное сообщение может вызвать Третью Мировую. Будьте осторожны, прошу Вас.
А также примите и мои поздравления! Пусть Путь Ваш приведет прямо к цели.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Если Вы принимаете участие (хоть и не имея намерения првоцировать) в провокации выплескивания нехороших слов или эмоций в адрес Учения, Будды, Сангхи или Ламы, то Ваша карма не остается без подарков. А в интернете иногда даже самое безобидное сообщение может вызвать Третью Мировую. Будьте осторожны, прошу Вас.
> А также примите и мои поздравления! Пусть Путь Ваш приведет прямо к цели.


Я просто буду игнорировать нападки на Ламу. так будет правильнее.

Большое Вам спасибо за поздравления!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Я просто буду игнорировать нападки на Ламу. так будет правильнее.
> 
> Большое Вам спасибо за поздравления!


Лучше попробуйте разобраться исходя не из эмоций (положительных или отрицательных), а исходя из соответствия его поступков, слов и образа жизни, заявленным в канонических книгах вашей традиции. Например Ламрима Гамбопы. А ещё лучше, на основании слов Будды.

----------

Denli (11.06.2010), filoleg (11.06.2010), Kарма Дордже (26.06.2010), Legba (11.06.2010), Raudex (11.06.2010), Tseten (11.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.06.2010), Джигме (11.06.2010), Леонид Ш (11.06.2010), Ната (12.06.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (11.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (11.06.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Лучше попробуйте разобраться исходя не из эмоций (положительных или отрицательных), а исходя из соответствия его поступков, слов и образа жизни, заявленным в канонических книгах вашей традиции. Например Ламрима Гамбопы. А ещё лучше, на основании слов Будды.


С Ламримом Гампопы в АП КК тяжело - Оле запретил к распространению в своих центрах полный текст Ламрима (так как в нем содержатся моменты, которые могут отвратить молодых адептов от истонного учения АП КК). Сейчас в центрах распространяется текст "с купюрами".

----------

Kарма Дордже (26.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (11.06.2010)

----------


## Майя П

сейчас стиль такой: нарвать кусков из разных мест и "особую" интерпретацию.
Системное знание и хорошее образование - редкость

Как много надо сил душевных, чтоб добраться
До средств лишь, чтоб одни источники найти..
Гете. Фауст

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> С Ламримом Гампопы в АП КК тяжело - Оле запретил к распространению в своих центрах полный текст Ламрима (так как в нем содержатся моменты, которые могут отвратить молодых адептов от истонного учения АП КК). Сейчас в центрах распространяется текст "с купюрами".


Не нужно никого вводить в заблуждение. Нет у нас никакого запрета на ламрим Гампопы.

----------

Дифо (11.06.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Не нужно никого вводить в заблуждение. Нет у нас никакого запрета на ламрим Гампопы.


Я сам издавал *полный* текст Ламрима Гампопы в переводе Ерохина. АП КК в лице Андрея Степанова отказался брать *полный* текст для распространения в ваших центрах, мотивируя это тем, что: "Лама Оле не рекомендовал *полный* текст к распространению в наших центрах. По его просьбе мы сейчас готовим специальную редакцию". Хотя, некоторые более лояльные и менее фанатичные центры на реализацию брали и распространяли, но в целом Степанов высказал официальную позицию.

То, что сейчас распространяется в ваших центрах - текст с купюрами.

Вы же не станете этого отрицать?

А сейчас запрета, конечно, нет. Потому, что и того издания уже в продаже не осталось)))

----------

Kарма Дордже (26.06.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я сам издавал *полный* текст Ламрима Гампопы в переводе Ерохина. АП КК в лице Андрея Степанова отказался брать *полный* текст для распространения в ваших центрах, мотивируя это тем, что: "Лама Оле не рекомендовал *полный* текст к распространению в наших центрах. По его просьбе мы сейчас готовим специальную редакцию". Хотя, некоторые более лояльные и менее фанатичные центры на реализацию брали и распространяли, но в целом Степанов высказал официальную позицию.
> 
> То, что сейчас распространяется в ваших центрах - текст с купюрами.
> 
> Вы же не станете этого отрицать?
> 
> А сейчас запрета, конечно, нет. Потому, что и того издания уже в продаже не осталось)))


Не только Степанов отказался брать. Были еще трения с Вагидом относительно используемых слов, стилистики и прочего. Насколько помню историю, Борис вроде как отказался что-либо менять.

А относительно новой редакции - работа по слухам идет до сих пор.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

to Denli

наверное все-таки есть нюанс между "запретить" и "не рекомендовать". потому что если был бы запрет, то даже "менее фанатичные и более лояльные" центры не брали бы на реализацию  :Wink: .  Да, некоторые книги не рекомендуются для распостранения через наш дхарма-магазин, но при этом их свободно можно найти во многих библиотеках наших центров. По этому поводу уже не раз здесь говорили, поэтому продолжать эту тему не вижу смысла  :Smilie: 

P.S.



> То, что сейчас распространяется в ваших центрах - текст с купюрами. Вы же не станете этого отрицать?


Стану  :Smilie: . Не распостраняется у нас такого "текста с купюрами"

----------


## Dron

> С Ламримом Гампопы в АП КК тяжело - Оле запретил к распространению в своих центрах полный текст Ламрима (так как в нем содержатся моменты, которые могут отвратить молодых адептов от истонного учения АП КК). Сейчас в центрах распространяется текст "с купюрами".


какие темы порезали?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> какие темы порезали?


Из того, что слышал ранее на лекциях Оле.

Говорилось, что текст в общем-то неплохой для общего ознакомления. Но главу в которой указывались негативные действия, что касаются сексуальной активности, особе всерьез воспринимать не рекомендовалось.

И что самое смешное этот текст потом стали относить к философии. Это ламрим-то... к философии... будто там нет практических методов ни в одной из глав.

Сейчас может еще что поменять решили.

----------

Kарма Дордже (26.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

Так надо про праджняпарамиту убрать и будет чисто практика.

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Насколько помню историю, Борис вроде как отказался что-либо менять.


Мы давно общались с Борисом на эту тему, так что я плохо помню. Но вроде как в памяти отпечаталось, что он сам активно работал над подготовкой нового купированного издания.

Что за главы там порезали - мне не ведомо. Я купированного издания не читал.




> По этому поводу уже не раз здесь говорили, поэтому продолжать эту тему не вижу смысла


Конечно, не видите смысла: тема-то бросает тень на подход к образованию в ваших центрах, и на отношение к канонических текстам вашей школы. Конечно, такую тему лучше не продолжать, особенно в присутствии неофитов)))

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Оле запретил к распространению в своих центрах полный текст Ламрима (так как в нем содержатся моменты, которые могут отвратить молодых адептов от истонного учения АП КК).


Зато издали "Божественный сумасброд".
Для молодых адептов - самое оно, ламрим отдыхает.

----------

Dmitridorje (11.06.2010), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.07.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Евгений Грейт (11.06.2010)

----------


## Fritz

Это всё кажется странным - в наст. время такие запреты и обрезания бессмысленны в силу информационной вседоступности купированного и альтернативного. Стареет Оле?

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

Так запретов и нет, есть рекомендации.

----------


## Джигме

> своим ученикам в Финляндии дает разные.


Получается что Карма Дордже это синоним русский? :Wink:  Приходит к нему человек с именем Карма Дордже и Оле Нидал сразу видит что он из России :Smilie:

----------

Fritz (11.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Конечно, не видите смысла: тема-то бросает тень на подход к образованию в ваших центрах, и на отношение к канонических текстам вашей школы. Конечно, такую тему лучше не продолжать, особенно в присутствии неофитов)))


Совершенно не чувствую себя, Denli, в праве ограничивать полет Вашей фантазии  :Wink: ). Насколько подход к образованию в наших центрах хорош или не очень - Вам конечно из Непала виднее  :Wink: . Только неофиты такие же взрослые люди, у них есть глаза, уши и все остальное  :Smilie: , сами разберутся что и как.   
 Еще раз повторю, эта тема уже много раз обсуждалась здесь, поэтому просто жаль времени еще раз перекатывать это попусту.


И да, Denli,  ИМХО будет не лишним для Вас освежить в памяти это правило форума  :Wink: :

"Не пытайтесь угадывать мотивацию участников форума и не прибегайте к аргументам типа: “На самом деле за Вашими словами скрыт тот-то и тот-то смысл”, “Вашей истинной мотивацией в этом высказывании было то-то и то-то” – по умолчанию подразумевается, что Ваш собеседник думает именно то, что говорит."

----------


## Маша_ла

Вообще, Прибежище принимают в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе  :Smilie:  Ну и в Гуру, само собой.. Кажется, Гуру в Ваджраяне, если я правильно понимаю - это тот или та, кто дарует тантр. посвящения, согласно традиции.
Соответственно, на мой узкий взгляд, Оле - это очень хороший учитель, который как бы поворачивает людей к Дхарме, вдохновляет и заряжает энергией. Возможно даже просто объясняет сложные поначалу вещи..
Те люди, кто остаются с Оле надолго. Им, наверное, нужны какие-то ограничения. И, если у них все ОК с практикой, с мотивацией и все такое, то почему все должны нападать и осуждать и вносить свои 5 копеек в чужой огород? 
Я очень рада, что чел. принял Прибежище. Бум надеяться, он будет работать над собой и в итоге будет польза для всех существ.

----------

Eternal Jew (11.06.2010), Jinpa Soenam (11.06.2010), Karma Dordzhe (11.06.2010), Nyurka (30.06.2014), Rushny (21.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Майя П (11.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> "Лама Оле не рекомендовал *полный* текст к распространению в наших центрах. По его просьбе мы сейчас готовим специальную редакцию". ))


вы правы, Денли. Я своими ушами слышал на пхове в Харькове в 2002 г. от Оле рекомендацию не распространять в Дхарма-шопах полный перевод Гампопы в переводе Ерохина. Причина- "несовременные" темы об адах и сексуальной активности, котрые подходили только для неграмотных тибетцев, не умевших себя вести и не мывшихся. Оле также "пожурил" тогда Ерохина : " Я ему сказал убрать эти темы, а Борис сделал полный перевод". После чего издание ламрима в редакции Ерохина моментально исчезло с прилавков Дхарма-шопов ( до этого книга продавалась спокойно) с объяснением :"Оле не разрешил". 
Вот так обстояли дела. Как оно теперь с этим, мне неведомо.

----------

Kарма Дордже (26.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ламрим Дже Гампопы, который выпустил Денис, - отличное издание; оно стоит на моем алтаре вместе с другими ламримами на самом почетном месте.

Однако, надеюсь, никто не оспаривает право любого буддийского Мастера учить так, как именно ему нужно - в текущей ситуации. 

Никто не спорит также, что к разным мастерам притягиваются разные ученики, и именно ему выбирать - какие упайи использовать, потому что это его личная сфера ответственности. 

Никто же не поднимает шум из-за того, что многие тибетские Учителя (Денис подтвердит), дают своим западным ученикам несколько "сокращенные" варианты тантрических практик... Равно как и никто с этим не спорит и не возмущается, что ему в связи с этим "недодали Дхармы"... Так почему столько полемики из-за нескольких сокращений здесь? Я вообще не понимаю... Ну счел лама Оле нужным так сделать - его личная ответственность. У всех присутствующих есть право выбирать - между книгами Учителями и т.п - ну так и пользуйтесь им в свое удовольствие!

----------

Jinpa Soenam (11.06.2010), Karma Dordzhe (11.06.2010)

----------


## Dron

а в купированном Лам-риме указано где-нибудь, что он купированный?

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Я хочу просто добавить, что вот у меня к примеру, несколько Учителей, у которых я получал бесценную Дхарму: ЕС Сакья Тризин, ЕС Кармапа, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Намка Дриме Ринпоче, Чога Ринпоче, лама Тензин Сангпо и т.д.

И что же из этого? ... Если я начну сидеть и сравнивать: "Ага, вот здесь Намкай Норбу дает так... а вот Чога Ринпоче советует иным образом! Намкай Норбу читает стослоговую Ваджрасаттвы на санскрите, а ЕС Кармапа - с "тибетским" прононсом. ... Чоки Нима Ринпоче дает боо-ольшую практику Ваджракилайи, а Намкай Норбу Ринпоче сокращает для простоты употребления... Кто же из них зесь сократил-сэкономил?" ... то уж извините, НИКАКОЙ ПРАКТИКИ у меня не получится.

Поэтому я делаю ОЧЕНЬ просто (чего и всем желаю!). Если ННР говорит "делать практику, полученную от меня, именно так", то я и делаю ИМЕННО ТАК. Если ЕС Кармапа дал практику Ваджрасаттвы следующим образом, то я и делаю ее аналогично, даже не задумываясь, что у ЧНР практика "Очищение Шести лок" с Ваджрасаттвой выглядит по-другому... 

В чем проблема-то?

----------

Дифо (11.06.2010), Земляной (22.12.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

Проблема, как сказал бы Оле , в возможной запутанности... Это кстати причина, почему Оле не дает вариативных практик.

----------

Kарма Дордже (26.06.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Оле - мой Лама. Плохой он, хороший ли... он МОЙ. Я у НЕГО принял Прибежище.


Тут вы немного перегнули. Если синица в руках лучше чем журавль в небе, то это не значит что по отношению к ламе это тоже работает. С учением так нельзя.  Я сей час не говорю конкретно про вас и Оле Нидала. Я хочу сказать что к выбору учителя нужно подходить ответственно, а не по принципу какой попался тот и будет, и не важно хороший или плохой. Главное что мой.

----------


## Dron

> Проблема, как сказал бы Оле , в возможной запутанности...


или в актуальной? Вроде слышал, что в КК АП это официальная позиция: есть передачи из других линий- есть блоки (??), препятствие результатам.

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

> или в актуальной? Вроде слышал, что в КК АП это официальная позиция: есть передачи из других линий- есть блоки (??), препятствие результатам.


Да, это так, есть письмо Оле на эту тему, выкладывалось на БФ .
При этом пхова, передаваемая Оле , относится к лонгчен нингтик. И приносит быстрые результаты.
В общем, эту тему не раз перетирали, лень повторяться.

----------

Kарма Дордже (26.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

Простите, но будет ли озвучена хоть одна ПО-НАСТОЯЩЕМУ весомая причина неприязни к Оле, кроме сугубо личной "мне не нравится потому что выглядит неаутентично"?
Предъявлять же ламе за его методы обучения.... это уж простите...

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Тут вы немного перегнули. Если синица в руках лучше чем журавль в небе, то это не значит что по отношению к ламе это тоже работает. С учением так нельзя.  Я сей час не говорю конкретно про вас и Оле Нидала. Я хочу сказать что к выбору учителя нужно подходить ответственно, а не по принципу какой попался тот и будет, и не важно хороший или плохой. Главное что мой.


Так Оле подходит по всем параметрам. Тут дело не только в моём "нравится".
И я нигде нпи Вам ни г-ну Топперу не давал повода считать что я выбрал Оле на эмоциях, на что Вы постоянно намекаете...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Простите, но будет ли озвучена хоть одна ПО-НАСТОЯЩЕМУ весомая причина неприязни к Оле, кроме сугубо личной "мне не нравится потому что выглядит неаутентично"?
> Предъявлять же ламе за его методы обучения.... это уж простите...


Если вы внимательно посмотрите этот форум (да и некоторые другие форумы тоже), то увидите что конкретно является причиной некоторой неприязни к Оле. Если сейчас нова будут приводиться здесь аргументы, то топик постепенно перейдёт к обычному холивару, которые здесь уже поднадоели присутствующим. Поэтому лучше не провоцируйте (по-своему) холивар. Куру Хунг не удержится. Да и многие другие тоже.

И вопрос тут также не в нравится-ненравится.

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011), Евгений Грейт (11.06.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (11.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

"Возможная запутанность" возможна  :Smilie:  (извините за тавтологию) только если начинать сваливать всё в один котел и варить "миланский суп", то есть, к примеру: "... возьмем очистительные практики от ННР и вставим их в начало практики. Далее используем формулу Прибежища из линии Чоклинг Терсар от ЧНР; потом укрепим все это полной гуру-йогой ЕС Кармапы 16-го, а закончим практику посвящением заслуг, данным Чогой Ринпоче"... Круто, да?  :Smilie: 

Противоядие от запутанности здесь может быть только одно: внимательное и вдумчивое изучение и разбор как самих текстов практик, так и комментариев к ним, а также (для постановки правильного воззрения - изучение "основополагающих" текстов разных школ (раз уж так пришлось, что я получал практики от разных Учителей) - тех же Ламримов. 

Ну а начиная непосредственно саму практику, надо четко давать себе отчет, в каком именно "русле" ты ее делаешь: в стиле ану-йоги, маха-йоги и т.п. Как правило, сами учителя часто сами конкретизируют (к примеру - лама Сонам Дордже, он же - лама Олег Поздняков): "данная практика делается в таком-то стиле"...

Поскольку лама Оле - тоже мой Учитель я принимаю во внимание его слова о "практиках других школ" и об опасности смешивания различных воззрений, однако я стараюсь четко отслеживать и предотвращать такие негативные моменты.

И еще одну вещь хочу особо подчеркнуть: я пишу здесь, что приемлемо только для меня самого и отнюдь не призываю всех следовать таким же путем. Ибо другой подход - практиковать в рамках только одной школы я также считаю здравым, разумным и достойным всяческого уважение... 

Общий вывод - каждому свое: некоторые практики в Тибете стремились получить Дхарму из уст самых различных мастеров (так возникло, кстати, Римэ - несектарное объединение из величайших Учителей - дзогченпа Патрула Ринпоче Первого и т.п), а были и такие, кто добивался видимых результатов исключительно в своей линии Передачи... 

*И то, и другое - просто замечательно!* 

Нет нужды придираться! *Лучше просто заниматься своею личной практикой*, не вдаваясь в мысли о том, что кто-то где-то дает "не так", а вас почему-то это очень сильно беспокоит!  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Да, это так, есть письмо Оле на эту тему, выкладывалось на БФ .
> При этом пхова, передаваемая Оле , относится к лонгчен нингтик. И приносит быстрые результаты.
> В общем, эту тему не раз перетирали, лень повторяться.


тогда дело не в школах, а том, кто передает. Например, получит ОН лам-дре, и его ученики смогут от него получить, уже без блоков.

----------

Гьялцен (11.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Простите, но будет ли озвучена хоть одна ПО-НАСТОЯЩЕМУ весомая причина неприязни к Оле, кроме сугубо личной "мне не нравится потому что выглядит неаутентично"?
> Предъявлять же ламе за его методы обучения.... это уж простите...


я вам уже писал, что:
1. Оле Нидал практически полностью игнорирует базис нравственности - фактор Восьмеричного Пути. (алкоголь, отсутствие должного сексуального поведения)
2. Оле Нидал негативно относится к бхиккхусангхе.
3. В данной теме прозвучало, что Оле Нидал подвергает фильтрации ламрим собственной школы.

Уже это должно заставить задуматься.

----------

Kарма Дордже (26.06.2010), Аурум (25.02.2013), Евгений Грейт (11.06.2010), куру хунг (13.06.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> тогда дело не в школах, а том, кто передает. Например, получит ОН лам-дре, и его ученики смогут от него получить, уже без блоков.


Очевидно  так. Но Оле говорит именно о специфике конкретных школ.
Хотя, думаю, это связано больше с политикой в связи с расколом карма кагью после нахождения 17-го Кармапы. Если интересно, пишите в личку.

----------


## Джигме

> Так Оле подходит по всем параметрам. Тут дело не только в моём "нравится".
> И я нигде нпи Вам ни г-ну Топперу не давал повода считать что я выбрал Оле на эмоциях, на что Вы постоянно намекаете...


Простите если я вас обидел или как то задел ваши чувства :Kiss:  Не было даже немерений на это. Просто меня смутила ваша формулировка что если лама  мой, то без разницы хороший лама или нет. Я просто хотел сказать что разница есть и на это нужно обращать внимание. Повторюсь, я не говорил конкретно про Оле и вас.

----------


## Джигме

А вообще лучше заканчивать эту дискуссию. По этой теме все уже высказывались и ни раз.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А Вы вполне можете не затевать очередной холивар


Гавайский. Перестаньте. Сделать нарезку из лекций Оле относительно того, что сказал Топпер, труда может и не составить. Также не составит труда и вспомнить странные высказывания о других школах и их особенностях, что основано на странных доводах и без знания собственно школ.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> я вам уже писал, что:
> 1. Оле Нидал практически полностью игнорирует базис нравственности - фактор Восьмеричного Пути. (алкоголь, отсутствие должного сексуального поведения)
> 2. Оле Нидал негативно относится к бхиккхусангхе.
> 3. В данной теме прозвучало, что Оле Нидал подвергает фильтрации ламрим собственной школы.


Ваши опасения вполне понятны и оправданны со стороны той ситуации, в которой Вы находитесь и в связи с Вашим мировоззрением. Я постараюсь очень кратко ответить на них.

1. Итак, о Благородном Восьмиричном Пути:




> • Правильное понимание — воззрение и мудрость в соответствии с Истинами. 
> • Правильное мышление — мыслить без эгоизма, гнева и жестокости. 
> • Правильная речь — говорить правдиво, не вести сплетен и не клеветать, не использовать грубую речь и не пустословить. 
> • Правильные действия — не убивать и не наносить ущерб людям и животным, не красть прямо или косвенно, не доставлять себе удовольствие в ущерб другим. 
> • Правильные средства к существованию — иметь честную и благородную профессию. 
> • Правильные усилия — способствовать появлению и росту благоприятного, и к уменьшению и прекращению неблагоприятного. 
> • Правильная осознанность — осознанность того, что возникает здесь-и-сейчас. 
> • Правильное сосредоточение — быть направленным и сконцентрированным на благоприятном объекте или быть в состоянии здесь-и-сейчас.


Вы меня, конечно же извините, но лично я бы не стал априорно заявлять, что лама Оле сознательно и злостно нарушает что-то из перечисленного.

Конечно же, с Вашей монашеской (правильно я понимаю?) точки зрения, занятие сексом или употребление алкоголя - вещи практически кощунственные. Но понимаете в чем дело, весь мир состоит отнюдь не из монахов, и если для монаха занятие сексом - вещь недопустимая, то, уж извините, лама Оле ведет жизнь йогина. 

Если Вы придерживаетесь точки зрения Тхеравады, держащейся на запретах, и где многое кажется "нечистым", чего надо "избегнуть" ... то это отнюдь не значит, что не имеет право на жизнь подход Ваджраяны, где ничто "человеческое" ни отторгается и может быть использовано на Пути. 

Более того, ни один из присутствующих (надеюсь!) не выскажет такую идею, что два любящих человека, которые занимаются сексом по обоюдному согласию, наносят кому-то какой-то ущерб (см. выше). Огромное количество практиков-домохозяев и йогинов вело сексуальную жизнь и достигало Полной Реализации. Так почему в этом следует отказывать ламе Оле, да еще и выставлять это как его "негативное качество"?

Опять же, в Ваджраяне, т.е.  вне Вашей монашеской среды, где употребление алкоголя монахами недопустимо, не существует таких строгих запретов на его употребление. И я полагаю, что Вам следует относиться к этому более терпимо. Я очень рад, что лично Вы соблюдаете свои обеты, но это не значит, что мирян-практиков, йогинов-практиков также необходимо мерить одной "монашеской" меркой.

2. Вы утверждаете, что Оле Нидал "негативно относится к монашеской санхе". Наверное, это не совсем так. Лама Оле утверждает, что мир, особенно западный, носит почти целиком светский характер. Монашеская жизнь, полная ограничений, мало подходит для современных людей по многим обстоятельствам; более того - исповедуя путь практика-мирянина или йогический путь и живя в современном социуме, "передвигаться" по ступеням, ведущим к буддийской реализации, было бы гораздо проще. Кроме всего прочего, это в Тибете люди считали своим долгом содержать монахов, поддерживать их материально, весьма сомнительно, что если бы вдруг все(!) западные ученики всех(!) лам внезапно постриглись бы в монахи, то современное общество настолько бы "прониклось" их духовным поступком, что стало бы их содержать и поддерживать материально.

Лама Оле признает, что существует и(!) монашеский путь, однако он предлагает его только тем, кто имеет к нему явную склонность, связанную в первую очередь, с некоторым непринятием социума или бегством от него. На пути же йогина *[добавлено позже - по горячим  просьбам присутствующих: "и на пути домохозяина"]* нет таких препятствий: как правило, люди, успешные в практике Ваджраяны, являются столько же успешными членами социума... Кроме того, история знает много Учителей, которые не являются монахами, содержат семьи и (о ужас!) занимаются любовью и не требуют от учеников, чтобы они срочно бросали всё и принимали бы обеты и постриг. Мы же не выдвигаем, к примеру, схожие обвинения в адрес того же Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, что его западные ученики - не монахи, а сам он - отец семейства, долгое время самостоятельно зарабатывал себе на жизнь исключительно "мирской" работой? Не так ли? Так в чем проблема тогда с Вашим отношение к ламе Оле?

3. По поводу "фильтрации ламрима" я уже отписался выше. Могу лишь только повторить:

... "надеюсь, никто не оспаривает право любого буддийского Мастера учить так, как именно ему нужно - в текущей ситуации. Никто не спорит также, что к разным мастерам притягиваются разные ученики, и именно ему выбирать - какие упайи использовать, потому что это его личная сфера ответственности. Никто же не поднимает шум из-за того, что многие тибетские Учителя (Денис подтвердит), дают своим западным ученикам несколько "сокращенные" варианты тантрических практик... Равно как и никто с этим не спорит и не возмущается, что ему в связи с этим "недодали Дхармы"... Так почему столько полемики из-за нескольких сокращений здесь?"

Надеюсь, я некоторым образом ответил на Ваши вопросы.

----------

Karma Dordzhe (11.06.2010), Nyurka (30.06.2014), Аньезка (11.06.2010), Дифо (11.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Ваши опасения вполне понятны и оправданны со стороны той ситуации, в которой Вы находитесь и в связи с Вашим мировоззрением. Я постараюсь очень кратко ответить на них.
> 
> 1. Итак, о Благородном Восьмиричном Пути:
> 
> 
> 
> Вы меня, конечно же извините, но лично я бы не стал априорно заявлять, что лама Оле сознательно и злостно нарушает что-то из перечисленного.
> 
> Конечно же, с Вашей монашеской (правильно я понимаю?) точки зрения, занятие сексом или употребления алкоголя - вещи практически кощунственные. Но понимаете в чем дело, весь мир состоит отнюдь не из монахов, и если для монаха занятие сексом - вещь недопустимая, то, уж извините, лама Оле ведет жизнь йогина.


Сразу оговорюсь, что здесь, в данном разделе, Тхераваду поминать не нужно. Достаточно рассмотреть с позиции тибетских школ.
Вопрос, собственно говоря, простой. Даёт ли Оле Нидал пять обетов мирянина своим последователям, и если даёт, то в каком виде и как их поясняет.

Насчёт монахов я здесь обсуждать не буду т.к. этот момент точно выльется в холивар. Скажу только, что мнение моё сформировалось не на пустом месте.



> 3. По поводу "фильтрации ламрима" я уже отписался выше. Могу лишь только повторить:
> 
> ... "надеюсь, никто не оспаривает право любого буддийского Мастера учить так, как именно ему нужно - в текущей ситуации.


Я, например, оспариваю. Если любой мастер или "мастер" начнёт выкидывать или добавлять что-либо по своему усмотрению, то это уже и не Дхамма будет, а не понятно что. Если назвать новое получившееся учение именем данного мастера, например "Ошоизм" - вопросов не будет. Ошо вот тоже комментировал разные буддийские сочинения как ему хотелось.

----------

Denli (11.06.2010), Kарма Дордже (26.06.2010), Леонид Ш (11.06.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Лама Оле признает, что существует и(!) монашеский путь, однако он предлагает его только тем, кто имеет к нему явную склонность, связанную в первую очередь, с некоторым непринятием социума или бегством от него. На пути же йогина нет таких препятствий: как правило, люди, усешные в практике Ваджраяны, являются столько же успешными членами социума... .


c каких пор монашество стало связанным с неприятием социума?  Тем более, в первую очередь?Примерно хотя бы ход мысли можно узнать?

верно сказано, на пути йогина социум не препятствие. Правда как и отсутствие социума.


Щас представляю себе Куккурипу, практика ваджраяны и успешного члена социума.

----------

Legba (11.06.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Вопрос, собственно говоря, простой. Даёт ли Оле Нидал пять обетов мирянина своим последователям, и если даёт, то в каком виде и как их поясняет.
> 
> .


Дает, как правило, если ученики просят, обет воздерживаться от табака и / или алкоголя. Целиком 5 мирских обетов массово по крайней мере не давал. То есть здесь решается индивидуально. Пояснения обычные , как везде. Избегать 10 негативных действий и т .д.
Массово дает- Прибежище, обеты бодхичитты.

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Fritz

> Лама Оле признает, что существует и(!) монашеский путь, однако он предлагает его только тем, кто имеет к нему явную склонность, связанную в первую очередь, с некоторым непринятием социума или бегством от него.


А откуда цитата? Вобщето это на грани  фола, отказа от 3х.

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Топпер*, мне достаточно странно, почему в этом разделе Тхераваду поминать не надо? 

Насколько я понимаю, Вы являетесь приверженцем этого направления, весьма скептически относитесь при этом к существованию "права на жизнь" Махаяны и Ваджраяны, равно как и к аргументации, принятой там, именно поэтому я и пытался объяснить Вам что-то на понятно Вам языке: что кроме Пути Отречения (Вы же не будете, надеюсь, спорить, что Ваш путь связан именно с отречением, запрещающими обетами и т.п.?) существует еще "что-то", причем даже не "что-то", а аж четыре огромные тибетские школы, объединяющие Махаяну и Ваджраяну... и мерить их монашескими подходами Тхеравады было бы несколько самонадеянно.

Насчет Паньча Шилы... А что - где написано, что лама Оле ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ОБЯЗАН брать эти обеты у своих учеников? Я, как и говорил выше, сталкивался на своем жизненном пути с некоторыми самыми достойными Учителями, главами Школ и ни разу не слышал об "обязательно" принятии таких обетов... 

Но я Вас очень(!) прошу - подождите радостно  :Smilie:  восклицать: "а-а-а, значит это всё - не(!) буддизм", потому что я постараюсь Вам все-таки пояснить свою мысль. Дело в том, что если некоторые школы исходят из обязательных запретов, которые необходимо в обязательном порядке "признавать" так сказать "официально", то Ваджраяне большая часть работы с учениками происходит на уровне ДОВЕРИЯ! А это подразумевает, что ученики обладают уже такой степенью сознательности, что соблюдают эти обеты не по причине того, что они "их взяли официально", а по умолчанию.

Более того, хочу также отметить, что в Махаяне и Ваджраяне существуют также обеты, которые принимаются именно "официально". И называются они "Обеты Бодхисаттвы". Если Вы внимательно прочитаете их, то, судя по всему, опять же поймете, что подход здесь к осознанности учеников несколько другой и бесполезно мерить всех мерками одной из школ, какой бы замечательно она Вам не казалась.




> Я, например, оспариваю. Если любой мастер или "мастер" начнёт выкидывать или добавлять что-либо по своему усмотрению, то это уже и не Дхамма будет, а не понятно что.


Это Ваше дело - я тут Вам не советчик и препятствовать не буду. Я уже дважды приводил пример о практиках Ваджраяны, которые могут иметь схожие названия, но передаваться в разных линиях Передачи по своему: некоторые расширенно, некоторые - очень сжато и сущностно.


*P.S.* По поводу Куккуриппы и прочих йогинов безумной мудрости. 

Я недаром написал выше (неужели пропустил?!)  :Smilie:  что возможны как(!) монашеский, так и йогический пути, равно как и "путь домохозяина". 

Между прочим не только домохозяин, но и йогин вовсе не обязан как-то выделяться в социуме неадекватным поведением или асоциальным образом жизни. Я уже цитировал на этом форуме по меньшей мере ДВАЖДЫ замечательную выдержку из интервью *ЕС Кармапы 16-го* (при желании можно найти), где он особо подчеркивал, что в современном западном социуме наш путь - это отнюдь не путь наркоманов, оборванных или немытых асоциальных элементов, а людей, приносящих пользу своей стране и окружающим.

----------


## Fritz

> Оле также "пожурил" тогда Ерохина : " Я ему сказал убрать эти темы, а Борис сделал полный перевод".


Молодец Борис. Не совершил грубого деяния неблагого. В отличие от Оле.

----------

Denli (11.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> *Топпер*, мне достаточно странно, почему в этом разделе Тхераваду поминать не надо? ...... Ваш путь связан именно с отречением, запрещающими обетами и т.п.?) существует еще "что-то", причем даже не "что-то", а аж четыре огромные тибетские школы, объединяющие Махаяну и Ваджраяну... и мерить их монашескими подходами Тхеравады было бы несколько самонадеянно.


Вот потому Тхераваду поминать и не надо, что вы сразу же пытаетесь рассмотреть всё через её подход. Между тем, в этом разделе форума, я не претендую на подобное.



> Насчет Паньча Шилы... А что - где написано, что лама Оле ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ОБЯЗАН брать эти обеты у своих учеников? Я, как и говорил выше, сталкивался на своем жизненном пути с некоторыми самыми достойными Учителями, главами Школ и ни разу не слышал об "обязательно" принятии таких обетов...


Вот это я и хотел уточнить. Например, в Гелуг - Ламрим Цзонкапы - элемент, в общем то, обязательный. И там всё в порядке с мирскими обетами. (Если я не прав, пусть представители Гелуг меня поправят). В Ламриме Гамбопы, насколько я понимаю, также расписана Паньча Сила. 
Отсуюда у меня и возник вопрос о соответствии *тибетскому* подходу. Подчеркну ещё наз, что не тхеравадинскому, а тибетскому



> Ваджраяне большая часть работы с учениками происходит на уровне ДОВЕРИЯ! А это подразумевает, что ученики обладают уже такой степенью сознательности, что соблюдают эти обеты не по причине того, что они "их взяли официально", а по умолчанию.
> Более того, хочу также отметить, что в Махаяне и Ваджраяне существуют также обеты, которые принимаются именно "официально". И называются они "Обеты Бодхисаттвы". Если Вы внимательно прочитаете их, то, судя по всему, опять же поймете, что подход здесь к осознанности учеников несколько другой и бесполезно мерить всех мерками одной из школ, какой бы замечательно она Вам не казалась.


Т.к. я несколько лет всё же был в Ваджраяне, не надо мне рассказывать про то, чем она похожа и чем отличается от Тхеравады. Конечно я уже очень многое забыл, но общие подходы ещё помню.

Поэтому я и спросил, как это происходит в классической Карма-Кагью? Которая была, например, при 16 Кармапе. Как в самом Тибете происходило обущение тибетцев - последователей Карма-Кагью?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Можно маленькое уточнение, которое позволит прояснить дальнейшее общение: мы по-прежнему обсуждаем некоторые не вполне приемлемые Вами качества ламы Оле Нидала или, как Вы только что написали: "тибетский подход"?

----------

Karma Dordzhe (11.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Можно маленькое уточнение, которое позволит прояснить дальнейшее общение: мы по-прежнему обсуждаем некоторые не вполне приемлемые Вами качества ламы Оле Нидала или, как Вы только что написали: "тибетский подход"?


Мы обсуждаем соответствие подхода Оле Нидала "классическому тибетскому". Т.е. насколько он сохранил традиционность, а насколько ввёл новые элементы.

Рассмотреть можно по внешним способам проповеди и внутреннему соответствию.
Ещё раз повторюсь, что рассмотрение не с т.з. Тхеравады.
 Мне вообще было бы интереснее выступить читателем и узнать мнение других практиков Ваджраяны по этим вопросам.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Хорошо, давайте поговорим о "классическом тибетском подходе" - исключительно в линии Кагью (уж поскольку мы находимся на кагьюпинском подфоруме).

Мой ответ будет такой: "разные были подходы". Но все - в русле трех, уже перечисляемых мною: монашеский, йогический и связаннный с практиками-домохозяевами. 

Чтобы не быть голословным, изложу как(!) это было на примерах "отцов-основателей" Кагью - т.е. прямиком по общепризнанной Линии Передачи. 

Вот Вам некоторый смешной текст *(предупреждение - людям БЕЗ(!) чувства юмора огромная просьба не читать!):*  :Smilie: 

http://www.buddhism.ru/teach/kagyu.php

Если Вам не нравится, когда о столь серезных людях и событиях излагается с юмором, то Вы вправе самостоятельно найти в интернете или в книгах жизнеописания тех же лиц, но боюсь только, что там будет повествоваться об одном и том же, просто другими словами.

----------

Karma Dordzhe (11.06.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мы обсуждаем соответствие подхода Оле Нидала "классическому тибетскому". Т.е. насколько он сохранил традиционность, а насколько ввёл новые элементы.
> 
> Рассмотреть можно по внешним способам проповеди и внутреннему соответствию.
> Ещё раз повторюсь, что рассмотрение не с т.з. Тхеравады.
>  Мне вообще было бы интереснее выступить читателем и узнать мнение других практиков Ваджраяны по этим вопросам.


Бханте. Это мнение уже много раз приводилось. Прошу вас не просить повтора  :Smilie: 

Кстати попросил бы вас убрать ограничение в личной переписке. Есть некоторые вопросы. Хотелось бы получить если не более-менее подробный ответ, то хотя бы некоторые разъяснения или мнение.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Отличные слова, кстати, завершают этот короткий текст:



> *История нашей линии показывает, что все, кто достигал цели на протяжении 1100 лет, начинали так же, как и мы: с желаниями, надеждами и неуправляемым умом.* 
> 
> Много работы и благословение приводили их к Просветлению, и они передавали свой опыт дальше. *Это не были абстрактные существа, имевшие совершенно иные представления, нежели мы, они просто входили в поток благословения с полным доверием и развивались прежде всего через преданность, пока не реализовывали качества своего Учителя и в совершенстве не познавали природу своего ума.* С прикладной точки зрения, это — гарантия того, что время, заполненное практикой — в любом случае плодотворно. Это означает, что если мы верны своей связи с Учителями, действительно работающими для Кармапы, и с нашими друзьями на пути — развитие есть всегда. Так было до сегодняшнего дня, то же будет и дальше, с нами.


... Не знаю, как у присутствующих (из-за степени их "продвинутости-непродвинутости" на своем собственном Пути), но у меня лично такие слова вызывают что-то солоноватое на глазах и огромное чувство преданности и доверия ко всем(!) моим Учителям..

----------


## Legba

Тааак. По поводу 5 обетов. Есть тут некоторая хитрость.
Сначала берут обеты Прибежища.
На их основании - паньчашилу (или другой вид обетов Пратимокши). ЕСДЛ говорил, что самое минимальное - обет воздерживаться от 10 негативных действий.
На основании обетов Пратимокши - берутся обеты бодхисаттвы.
На основании обетов Бодхисаттвы - Обеты Тайной Мантры.
Насколько я понимаю, совсем перескочить Пратимокшу - ну никак нельзя.

Далее - чисто махаянский прогон, Топперу придется меня извинить. :Embarrassment: 

Ваджраяна - это же не какой-то "другой буддизм". Это *углубление* все тех же принципов, которые заложены в Хинаяне. Махаяна расширяет мотивацию с личного освобождения - до освобождения всех, Ваджраяна дополняет эту мотвацию искуссными средствами. Но наличие этих искуссных средств не делает сансару менее тягостной, а освобождение от нее менее желанным. "4 мысли, приводящие ум к Дхарме" - это начало практики Нендро, в любой из 4 школ.  :Wink:

----------

Eternal Jew (11.06.2010), Karma Dordzhe (11.06.2010), Karma Sherab (11.07.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Legba, ну хоть кто-то один разбирающийся нашелся!  :Smilie: 

P.S. Только сейчас обратил внимание: *Aniezka* мне "плюсик" поставила! 
Невероятно! ... Что случилось? Наверное, сейчас град пойдет и радуги засверкают!

----------

Аньезка (11.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Тааак. По поводу 5 обетов. Есть тут некоторая хитрость.
> Сначала берут обеты Прибежища.
> На их основании - паньчашилу (или другой вид обетов Пратимокши). ЕСДЛ говорил, что самое минимальное - обет воздерживаться от 10 негативных действий.
> На основании обетов Пратимокши - берутся обеты бодхисаттвы.
> На основании обетов Бодхисаттвы - Обеты Тайной Мантры.
> Насколько я понимаю, совсем перескочить Пратимокшу - ну никак нельзя.
> 
> Далее - чисто махаянский прогон, Топперу придется меня извинить.
> 
> Ваджраяна - это же не какой-то "другой буддизм". Это *углубление* все тех же принципов, которые заложены в Хинаяне. Махаяна расширяет мотивацию с личного освобождения - до освобождения всех, Ваджраяна дополняет эту мотвацию искуссными средствами. Но наличие этих искуссных средств не делает сансару менее тягостной, а освобождение от нее менее желанным. "4 мысли, приводящие ум к Дхарме" - это начало практики Нендро, в любой из 4 школ.


Большое Вам спасибо за участие в теме. А что Вы думаете о ламе Оле Нидале? Отклоняется ли он от учения? Изменяет ли его?

----------


## Джигме

> Отличные слова, кстати, завершают этот короткий текст:
> 
> История нашей линии показывает, что все, кто достигал цели на протяжении 1100 лет, начинали так же, как и мы: с желаниями, надеждами и неуправляемым умом. 
> 
> Много работы и благословение приводили их к Просветлению, и они передавали свой опыт дальше. Это не были абстрактные существа, имевшие совершенно иные представления, нежели мы, они просто входили в поток благословения с полным доверием и развивались прежде всего через преданность, пока не реализовывали качества своего Учителя и в совершенстве не познавали природу своего ума. С прикладной точки зрения, это — гарантия того, что время, заполненное практикой — в любом случае плодотворно. Это означает, что если мы верны своей связи с Учителями, действительно работающими для Кармапы, и с нашими друзьями на пути — развитие есть всегда. Так было до сегодняшнего дня, то же будет и дальше, с нами.
> 
> 
> ... Не знаю, как у присутствующих (из-за степени их "продвинутости-непродвинутости" на своем собственном Пути), но у меня лично такие слова вызывают что-то солоноватое на глазах и огромное чувство преданности и доверия ко всем(!) моим Учителям..


А почему, если не секрет?

----------


## Топпер

> Тааак. По поводу 5 обетов. Есть тут некоторая хитрость.
> Сначала берут обеты Прибежища.
> На их основании - паньчашилу (или другой вид обетов Пратимокши). ЕСДЛ говорил, что самое минимальное - обет воздерживаться от 10 негативных действий.
> На основании обетов Пратимокши - берутся обеты бодхисаттвы.
> На основании обетов Бодхисаттвы - Обеты Тайной Мантры.
> Насколько я понимаю, совсем перескочить Пратимокшу - ну никак нельзя.


Вот и я примерно так же помню. 
Из личного посещения лекций Оле Нидала и общения с его последователями, у меня сложилось впечатление, что первые стадии (кроме Прибежища) у него пропускаются.



> Далее - чисто махаянский прогон, Топперу придется меня извинить.


Мы в Тибетском разделе находимся. Здесь без хинаяны нельзя. Извинятся не за что.

----------

Denli (11.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Большое Вам спасибо за участие в теме. А что Вы думаете о ламе Оле Нидале? Отклоняется ли он от учения? Изменяет ли его?


А зачем Вам чужие мнения о ламе Оле Нидале? 

Может проще иметь свое собственное?  :Smilie:  ... , причем вынесенное не из книг, не из бурных обсуждений на форумах с анонимными участниками под экзотическими никнеймами, а "заработанное" в результате личной практики и общения с ним?

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> А зачем Вам чужие мнения о ламе Оле Нидале? 
> 
> Может проще иметь свое собственное?  ... , причем вынесенное не из книг, не из бурных обсуждений на форумах с анонимными участниками под экзотическими никнеймами, а "заработанное" в результате личной практики и общения с ним?


Безусловно. Просто интересно.  :Smilie: 
Это никак не повлияет на моё мнение, просто составлю хоть приблизительное представление о форумчанах.

----------

Дифо (11.06.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Может проще иметь свое собственное?  ... , причем вынесенное не из книг, не из бурных обсуждений на форумах с анонимными участниками под экзотическими никнеймами, а "заработанное" в результате личной практики и общения с ним?


Ага. Общение с ним помним. 
А то что проверять учителя надо - наверное забыли. А проверка Оле обычно основывается на субъективных ощущениях, а не знании, что тоже не очень хорошо.

----------

куру хунг (13.06.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Принял прибежище у Оле и понеслась...
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=15502&page=2
извините если что не так.

----------

Raudex (12.06.2010), Tseten (11.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Безусловно. Просто интересно. 
> Это никак не повлияет на моё мнение, просто составлю хоть приблизительное представление о форумчанах.


Уважаемый. А зачем вы начинаете опять те темы, которые уже были холиварными и приводили не один раз к скандалам?
Это о ссылке, что указал Александр Владленович Белоусов.

----------


## DraviG

> Простите, но будет ли озвучена хоть одна ПО-НАСТОЯЩЕМУ весомая причина неприязни к Оле


А зачем вы провоцируете людей?
Весомость субъективный критерий.

----------


## Legba

> Большое Вам спасибо за участие в теме. А что Вы думаете о ламе Оле Нидале? Отклоняется ли он от учения? Изменяет ли его?


Тут ведь какое дело. Если кто-то осуждает ОН, не посещая его учений, ему говорят - "так ты же заочно судишь, как так можно!". Если кто-то осуждает ОН побывав на его учениях ему говорят - "да как ты можешь, ты же у него учился!". Причем, честно сказать, доля истины в описанных высказываниях есть. Я - никогда не был на учениях ОН. Книжку читал - "Открытие Алмазного Пути" - но очень давно, году этак в 1994... Посему - могу судить только по высказываниям, в частности, на данном форуме. А тут все настроены крайне полярно - pro или contra. И, соответственно, "тянут одеяло на себя".
У меня лично сложилось впечатление, что ОН при обученни не особенно много внимания уделяет _теоретической_ части. Можно долго обсуждать, почему именно так сложилось. Мне лично ближе подход, когда достаточно подробно объясняют - что и почему. На мой взгляд, достаточно просто запутаться, и вместо практики Тантры начать "молиться маленькому синему трахающемуся человечку" (как принято говорить в определенных кругах).  :Cool:  Но это, конечно, все сугубо индивидуально...

----------

Denli (11.06.2010), Dmitridorje (11.06.2010), DraviG (11.06.2010), filoleg (11.06.2010), Karma Sherab (11.07.2010), Kарма Дордже (26.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Евгений Грейт (11.06.2010), куру хунг (13.06.2010), Леонид Ш (11.06.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (11.06.2010), Тант (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2010)

----------


## DraviG

> просто составлю хоть приблизительное представление о форумчанах.


Вы собираетесь выносить суждения о людях основываясь на их мнении касательно Оле? :EEK!:

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011), Евгений Грейт (11.06.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> . Если кто-то осуждает ОН побывав на его учениях ему говорят - "да как ты можешь, ты же у него учился!". Причем, честно сказать, доля истины в описанных высказываниях есть. ...


Собственно выходит, что проверить учителя "вживую" нельзя, раз попал на Учение- получи обязательства? Какие мнения у уважаемых знатоков ( безотносительно ламы Оле) ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Собственно выходит, что проверить учителя "вживую" нельзя, раз попал на Учение- получи обязательства? Какие мнения у уважаемых знатоков ( безотносительно ламы Оле) ?


Один тибетец, предположительно до сих пор живущий в Элисте, высказался однажды просто.  Для того чтобы определиться можно ли доверять тому или иному учителю, а уж тем более практиковать учения ваджраяны под его началом, надо много слушать и размышлять, анализировать.
Корректным быть желательно. Но если видно что учитель ошибается или некорректно представляет некоторые данные - то полагаться на него не стоит.

Данный вариант подразумевает, что у человека уже есть багаж знаний и некоторый опыт. 

Если помниться о необходимости проверки на качества, знания и прочее говориться не только в тибетском буддизме, но и в тхераваде и собственно махаяне такие утверждения можно найти. В случае если возможный ученик не проверяет своего учителя  - возможны проблемы в будущем.

----------

Legba (11.06.2010), Аминадав (08.07.2010), Гьялцен (11.06.2010), Дифо (11.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Собственно выходит, что проверить учителя "вживую" нельзя, раз попал на Учение- получи обязательства? Какие мнения у уважаемых знатоков ( безотносительно ламы Оле) ?


Примерно такие:



> ...
> Безусловно, зарождение веры является добродетелью, но без мудрости она может причинить нам вред.
> ...
> Проблема заключается в том, что, как правило, мы соблюдаем те наставления, которые подпитывают наши омрачения, и пренебрегаем теми, которые помогают их преодолеть. Такая «избирательность» может с легкостью привести к моральному падению. Вот почему я говорю, что указание «считать совершенным любое действие учителя» может оказаться ядом. Многие проблемы в Тибете, связанные с сектантством, родились из этого учения и почерпнули в нем силу.
> ...
> По этому поводу великий йог Миларепа сказал: «Если практикующий Дхарму не соблюдает ее предписаний, он наносит ущерб учению». Подобно тому, как мелкие глисты способны лишить жизни огромного льва, так и обращение учений на службу сектантству и корыстным интересам, без особого труда может уничтожить Дхарму.
> ...
> Порой говорится, что основной причиной заката буддизма в Индии восемь столетий назад стало применение тантрических практик неподготовленными людьми, а также сектантство, порожденное коррупцией внутри Сангхи. Всякий, кто преподает тибетский буддизм, должен всегда помнить об этом, когда обращается к указанию «считать совершенным любое действие учителя». Это чрезвычайно опасное учение, особенно для новичков.


http://savetibet.ru/2009/10/08/dalai..._teachers.html

----------


## DraviG

> Тут ведь какое дело. Если кто-то осуждает ОН, не посещая его учений, ему говорят - "так ты же заочно судишь, как так можно!". Если кто-то осуждает ОН побывав на его учениях ему говорят - "да как ты можешь, ты же у него учился!".


Повод лишний раз прислушаться к рекомендациям Будды, относительно "разговоров о царе".

Осуждение подкармливает неумелые качества ума.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Гавайский. Перестаньте.


Как-нибудь уж сам разберусь, перестать или нет. Ок?




> Сделать нарезку из лекций Оле относительно того, что сказал Топпер, труда может и не составить.


Труда может и не составить сходить на лекцию Ламы Оле как минимум два раза в год, и уже на основе опыта делать выводы, а не на основе чьих-то нарезок, нарезанных весьма и весьма субъективными ножницами




> Также не составит труда и вспомнить странные высказывания о других школах и их особенностях, что основано на странных доводах и без знания собственно школ.


Вы только ИМХО периодически забываете проставлять в свои пассажи  :Wink: .

Доверять опыту человека, который уже 38 лет по всему миру ежедневно учит Дхарме, у которого десятки человек почти ежедневно принимают буддийское Прибежище и встают на Путь (причем неважно - в КК или в другой школе),

или доверять субъективному мнению нескольких форумных теоретиков - вопрос риторический даже для неофита, ИМХО  :Smilie:

----------

Eternal Jew (11.06.2010), Karma Dordzhe (11.06.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Доверять опыту человека, который уже 38 лет по всему миру ежедневно учит Дхарме, у которого десятки человек почти ежедневно принимают буддийское Прибежище и встают на Путь


Доверять нужно опыту людей, у которых ученики достигают реализации  :Smilie:  То, что они встают на путь, ещё ни о чём не говорит  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (11.06.2010), Tseten (11.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Доверять нужно опыту людей, у которых ученики достигают реализации


И у многих ли нынче ученики достигают реализации  :Wink: 





> То, что они встают на путь, ещё ни о чём не говорит


Как сказать  :Smilie: ...

----------


## Eternal Jew

То есть все собравшиеся в этой теме *не-*ученики ламы Оле - т.н. "форумные буддисты"  - уже(!) имеют такие "признаки реализации"?  :Smilie:  Или их половина? Или часть? Или хотя бы 1 процент?  :Smilie:

----------

Jinpa Soenam (11.06.2010), Karma Dordzhe (11.06.2010), Дифо (11.06.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Труда может и не составить сходить на лекцию Ламы Оле как минимум два раза в год, и уже на основе опыта делать выводы, а не на основе чьих-то нарезок, нарезанных весьма и весьма субъективными ножницами


Если учесть что многие его изданные лекции в прошлом проходили через мои руки (в плане набора), то это могут быт ьи не нарезки на основании "субъективных ножниц", а на основании того, что излагается в т.н. лекциях.




> Доверять опыту человека, который уже 38 лет по всему миру ежедневно учит Дхарме, у которого десятки человек почти ежедневно принимают буддийское Прибежище и встают на Путь (причем неважно - в КК или в другой школе),


И что? Начнем с того, что вы же не особо доверяете например ЕСДЛ в выборе Кармапы, хотя он больше, чем 38 лет обучает. Гавайский - приводите нормальные доводы, а не такие примеры.




> или доверять субъективному мнению нескольких форумных теоретиков - вопрос риторический даже для неофита, ИМХО


Вы же не можете сами доказать, что кто-то является теоретиком, а кто-то практиком. Зачем тогда делать такие забавные замечания. Часть ваших учпутов давно уже списала ламрим в философию, забыв при том то, что сами обучались когда-то и по ламриму Гампопы.




> Как сказать ...


Да так и сказать. Это еще ни о чем не говорит. Ни о реализации данного учителя, ни о его знаниях, ни о его качествах.





> Сообщение от Eternal Jew
> То есть все собравшиеся в этой теме не-ученики ламы Оле - т.н. "форумные буддисты" - уже(!) имеют такие "признаки реализации"? Или их половина? Или часть? Или хотя бы 1 процент?


Хороший способ медленно перевести стрелки с одного вопроса на другой.

----------

Denli (11.06.2010), Tseten (11.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), куру хунг (13.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как сказать ...


Ну, конечно, говорят, будто бы любое соприкосновение с Дхармой — это благо, и даже при обучении тантре у учителя с нарушенными самаями (никого конкретно я не имею в виду) после пребывания в аду Авичи до окончания кальпы практики достигают освобождения  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Хороший способ медленно перевести стрелки с одного вопроса на другой.


Я понял Вашу мысль. А скажите, пожалуйста, *какой лично у Вас вопрос-то был к присутствующими, получившим Дхарму от ламы Оле Нидала?* 

Я внимательнейшим образом просмотрел Ваши последние сообщения, но вопросительных пассажей, если честно, не заметил. Обвинительные  - те ... да... проскальзывали...

Что волнует лично Вас (я так полагаю - как бывшего ученика ламы Оле Нидала)? 

Если это те три первых вопроса, плюс один (про Панча Шилу), которые изложил г-н Топпер, то я на них постарался как можно более политкорректно  :Smilie:  ответить. 

Если это по поводу "а как оно было всё в "традиционной Кагью" - так ведь тоже вроде ссылочку привели и особых рекламаций не поступило. 

Так поведайте присутствующим, пожалуйста - что(!) мучит лично Вас?  :Smilie: 

P.S. И, кстати, Вы, к сожалению, так и не ответили на прямо поставленный вопрос (см. ниже). Сможете?




> То есть все собравшиеся в этой теме *не-*ученики ламы Оле - т.н. "форумные буддисты" - уже(!) имеют такие "признаки реализации"? Или их половина? Или часть? Или хотя бы 1 процент?

----------

Karma Dordzhe (11.06.2010)

----------


## Legba

Ну, кстати, по поводу реализации.
*Лама Дава Занґмо (Журавка Дазанґ).*
Отюда - http://ratnashri.org.ua/content/view/63/74/
Девушка отучилась, отсидела 4 года в ритрите - вот, пожалуйста, Лама.
Про Ламу Олега - тоже не забываем.
Так что у вполне традиционных Учителей вполне можно выучиться (и реализоваться) на Ламу - было бы желание.

----------

Eternal Jew (11.06.2010), Karma Dordzhe (11.06.2010), Ондрий (11.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Какая достойная дакини!

*P.S.* Кстати, не совсем чтобы в тему, но ОЧЕНЬ показательные факты: 

1. Невероятно уважаемый мною лама Олег (прошу не путать с ламой Оле!),  :Smilie:  у которого я также получал драгоценный дар Дхармы, и которого Вы только что упомянули, был лично (о ужас!) замечен мною на лекции ЕС Кармапы 17-го в Москве прошлым летом (и это при всем при том, что линия, к которой он принадлежит, "официально" поддерживает совсем другого претендента. 

2. Более того - совсем уж некошерное замечание: наш любимый Чоки Нима Ринпоче (ну это я уже не своими глазами видел, а слышал краем уха) послал новую инкарнацию Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче, т.е., по сути - своего отца - на благословение не только к опять таки "официально" поддерживаемому китайскому кандидату, но и к Его Святейшеству Кармапе 17-му Тхаей Дордже.

Парадоксы?  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Уважаемый. А зачем вы начинаете опять те темы, которые уже были холиварными и приводили не один раз к скандалам?
> Это о ссылке, что указал Александр Владленович Белоусов.


Опять я ничего не начинал - это моё первое сообщение на форуме и моё первое Прибежище. Поскольку этот форум ежинственный общебуддийский форум - я поделился своей радостью. Если кто-то увидел холивар - это его личные трудности.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> А зачем вы провоцируете людей?
> Весомость субъективный критерий.


Я никого не провоцирую, не выдумывайте. Я лишь прошу подтверждать свои слова.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Вы собираетесь выносить суждения о людях основываясь на их мнении касательно Оле?


Я собираюсь понять что думают люди по конкретному вопросу. Что не так?

----------


## Eternal Jew

*P.P.S. Г-н Топпер*, Вы, как я вижу, получаете от меня очередной ответ, но Вы либо пишете с общим смыслом  "а я вот не согласен", либо "да знаю я эту Ваджраяну, сам там был... не рассказывайте мне про отличия"...., либо просто отмалчиваетесь. 

Я понимаю, что такой modus operandi достаточно удобен, но диалог предполагает деятельное и уважительное участие двух сторон, а если это превращается в монолог с моей стороны... то уж простите - меньше всего я хотел бы сотрясать воздух!  :Smilie:  

Могу ли я рассчитывать на какую-либо адекватную реакцию на свои ответы, допустим - на Ваши первые три вопроса? Или на вопрос о том: "а как оно было в традиционной Кагью?" 

... Вы получили удовлетворяющие Вас ответы?  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Karma Dordzhe*, Вы понимаете, какая проблема здесь для некоторых присутствующих: радость от получения Прибежища для Вас - это повод для холивара у других...  :Smilie:  

Не зря же они так часто упоминают в своих сообщениях: "холивар, холивар, холивар... А-а-а!!! ... не начинайте вновь холивар!!!" (проследите, пожалуйста, эту тему от начала до конца - и Вы поймете, _кто_ об этом твердит больше всего)... А уж потом они в сотый раз кидаются доказывать нелегитимность ламы Оле Нидала...

Вы же понимаете, что _что_ у кого на уме - то _то_ и на языке?  :Smilie:

----------

Karma Dordzhe (11.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Т.к. я несколько лет всё же был в Ваджраяне,..


Ого, несколько лет затворничества в ретрите и в монахи Тхеравады?

----------

Дондог (13.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> (и это при всем при том, что линия, к которой он принадлежит, "официально" поддерживает совсем другого претендента. 
> Парадоксы?


Ни фига не парадоксы.  :Big Grin: 
Как раз Чоки Нима Ринпоче (как, скажем и Беру Ченце Ринпоче) призывают всех поддерживать *обоих* Кармап. И, если не ошибаюсь, такой же была позиция предидущего Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче.
Мне лично данная позиция представляется наиболее здравой. К сожалению, в дело замешаны материальные ценности - что только осложнило ситуацию.
Скажем, наличие трех янгси Дуджома Ринпоче - никого особо не смущает.

----------

Kарма Дордже (26.06.2010), Дондог (13.04.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (11.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Мне лично данная позиция представляется наиболее здравой.


Я в личной аудиенции испросил у Чоки Нима Ринпоче разрешения использовать в качестве основной ежедневной практики полную Гуру-йогу ЕС Кармапы 16-го, причем предупредил его, что лунг на текст получен мною от ЕС Кармапы Тхайе Дордже. 

Чоки Нима Ринпоче взял из моих рук текст, очень(!) долго самоблагословлялся им... после чего дал такое разрешение.

----------


## Топпер

> Могу ли я рассчитывать на какую-либо адекватную реакцию на свои ответы, допустим - на Ваши первые три вопроса? Или на вопрос о том: "а как оно было в традиционной Кагью?" 
> 
> ... Вы получили удовлетворяющие Вас ответы?


Скорее получил пищу для размышлений. По сути, вы сослались на текст самой ККОН.

Касаемо мирян-йогинов, пропускающих обеты Паньча Сила в своём пути: насколько это вообще было реально распространено в самом Тибете? Марпа и Миларепа - это здорово. Но это корифеи. А в реальности как практиковали тибетские миряне?

----------


## Карма Палджор

Наверное лучше начинать ответы со второго сообщения.  :Smilie: 
Тем более что факты не совсем показательные. В частности вот этот:




> Какая достойная дакини!
> 2. Более того - совсем уж некошерное замечание: наш любимый Чоки Нима Ринпоче (ну это я уже не своими глазами видел, а слышал краем уха) послал новую инкарнацию Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче, т.е., по сути - своего отца - на благословение не только к опять таки "официально" поддерживаемому китайскому кандидату, но и к Его Святейшеству Кармапе 17-му Тхаей Дордже.


Что самое забавное тут парадокса нет. Но вы несколько опять отошли от темы Оле к Кармапам. Чокьи Ньингма Ринпоче говорил что оба кандидата могут быть вполне аутентичными и что разделять как раз не стоит. Так что парадокса нет. А то придется говорить что одно из высказываний второго Кармапы явно парадоксально и не приемлемо для вас.  :Smilie: 

А теперь вернемся к первому сообщению




> Я понял Вашу мысль. А скажите, пожалуйста, какой лично у Вас вопрос-то был к присутствующими, получившим Дхарму от ламы Оле Нидала?


Раз уж озвучиваю свою позицию, то попытаюсь сделать это ясно по возможности. 

1. У меня была помнится просьба к Karma Dordzhe в отношении аккуратности тем и высказываний, чтобы потом не закончилось холиваром, который во множественном числе явленный на форуме, мягко говоря надоел. И соответственно просьба к тому же автору сообщения - не выдавать таких записей типа - я посмотрю на сообщения участников дискуссии относительно Оле и составлю свое мнение в отношении их. Трактовка немного вольная, поэтому приношу свои извинения Karma Dordzhe. Это не обвинение, просто в дальнейшем это может принести вам, да и другим, неприятный привкус от общения.

2. Основная претензия, Eternal Jew, состоит в том, что те кто "получал Дхарму от Оле Нидала" - периодически с завидным постоянством некоректно предоставляют информацию. То странное говорят о текстах, то странное слышится о школах, истории. Вот и ламриму досталось. Я не говорю про всех, но некоторые после указаний на ошибки и прочие прелести жизни, начинают потом плавно переходить к хамству и наездам. То есть начинают себя вести несколько неадекватно. Примеры и в данной ветке такие уже были. Зачем было приземлять Топпера например? Если он даже просто не упомянул слова "тхеравада"? 




> Я внимательнейшим образом просмотрел Ваши последние сообщения, но вопросительных пассажей, если честно, не заметил. Обвинительные - те ... да... проскальзывали...


Вопросов к последователям Оле у меня сейчас нет. Как было сказано в ветке - уже как-то определился. Обвинительные... только если начинают нести ахинею.




> Что волнует лично Вас (я так полагаю - как бывшего ученика ламы Оле Нидала)?


Пока деятельность представителей АП не касается других школ и приписывания им своих представлений, меня это не волнует. Да. Когда-то был одним из его учеников. После обучения в Элисте перестал фактически быть таковым, в основном благодаря обучавшим кхенпо, а не чужеродным влияниям других направлений. Могу только добавить, что передача весьма урезанного понимания учения и политические моменты, связанные с деятельностью Оле - мне действительно не нравятся. Также как и некоторое негативное и искаженное представление о монашестве (выложено на сайте АП) и некоторые другие вещи.
Если хотите всё это обсуждать отдельно - то личка или мыло. Не вижу смысла выкладывать свои рассуждения и факты из лекций и личного опыта обучения у Оле в этой ветке и на форуме.




> Если это те три первых вопроса, плюс один (про Панча Шилу), которые изложил г-н Топпер, то я на них постарался как можно более политкорректно ответить.


В принципе про паньча шилу вполне можно придраться. В частности в отношении того, что если "люди любят друг друга". В принципе эта часть ламрима, которая не сильно нравится Оле. Там указываются негативные действия тела. И даже если учесть что мотивация в какой-то мере первична, то никто не отменял последствий действий тела и речи.




> Если это по поводу "а как оно было всё в "традиционной Кагью" - так ведь тоже вроде ссылочку привели и особых рекламаций не поступило.


Уважаемый. Ссылочку надо приводить не с того сайта, авторы которого ее написали, а с независимых источников. И непредвзято ее оценивать.




> Так поведайте присутствующим, пожалуйста - что(!) мучит лично Вас?


Чтобы человек, который посетил в первый раз форум - вел себя адекватно, и не бросался сломя голову в холивар и не провоцировал его. Тем более неофит, как кто-то его назвал, просто начал свой путь и не известно, может потом он перейдет к другим учителям.




> P.S. И, кстати, Вы, к сожалению, так и не ответили на прямо поставленный вопрос (см. ниже). Сможете?


Хм. Смогу только сделать предположения. Тем более что некоторых знаю лично. 




> То есть все собравшиеся в этой теме не-ученики ламы Оле - т.н. "форумные буддисты" - уже(!) имеют такие "признаки реализации"? Или их половина? Или часть? Или хотя бы 1 процент?


Некорректно представлена фраза "форумные буддисты". Вам должно быть всё-таки  известно, что многие, если не большинство, здесь всё-таки относятся к тем или иным центрам, школам, учителям, а не являются любителями поболтать.
Кто-то из присутствующих здесь может и имеет признаки реализации, может и нет.
Это не мне и не вам судить.  :Smilie:  Это их личные дела и дела их учителей. Да и хвастаться реализацией - это не совсем красиво.

Надеюсь ответил достаточно ясно? Если нет - наводящие вопросы или в личку.

----------

Denli (11.06.2010), Karma Sherab (11.07.2010), Джигме (11.06.2010), куру хунг (13.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> *Karma Dordzhe*, Вы понимаете, какая проблема здесь для некоторых присутствующих: радость от получения Прибежища для Вас - это повод для холивара у других...  
> 
> Не зря же они так часто упоминают в своих сообщениях: "холивар, холивар, холивар... А-а-а!!! ... не начинайте вновь холивар!!!" (проследите, пожалуйста, эту тему от начала до конца - и Вы поймете, _кто_ об этом твердит больше всего)... А уж потом они в сотый раз кидаются доказывать нелегитимность ламы Оле Нидала...
> 
> Вы же понимаете, что _что_ у кого на уме - то _то_ и на языке?


Да я то заметил уже...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Карма Палджор

> *Karma Dordzhe*, Вы понимаете, какая проблема здесь для некоторых присутствующих: радость от получения Прибежища для Вас - это повод для холивара у других...


Радость от получения и холивар никак не связаны. Посмотрите внимательно что было потом написано. Ведь просили же - не начинать холивар. Предупреждали. А в другой ветке посетитель сайта тоже поддел (Белоусов ссылку показывал). Зачем?

А Прибежище это очень даже хорошо. Хорошее начало.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Ни фига не парадоксы. 
> Как раз Чоки Нима Ринпоче (как, скажем и Беру Ченце Ринпоче) призывают всех поддерживать *обоих* Кармап. И, если не ошибаюсь, такой же была позиция предидущего Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче.
> Мне лично данная позиция представляется наиболее здравой. К сожалению, в дело замешаны материальные ценности - что только осложнило ситуацию.
> Скажем, наличие трех янгси Дуджома Ринпоче - никого особо не смущает.



Вот а кстати может ли на самом деле быть такое что Кармапа переродился в ДВУХ Кармап?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот а кстати может ли на самом деле быть такое что Кармапа переродился в ДВУХ Кармап?


Если память не изменяет, подобное предсказание дела второй Кармапа. В частности о том, что будет в будущем проявляться в двух формах. 
С другой стороны Гампопы говорил, что бодхисаттва даже первого уровня способен показывать многочисленные проявления. В чем вопрос?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> 2. Более того - совсем уж некошерное замечание: наш любимый Чоки Нима Ринпоче (ну это я уже не своими глазами видел, а слышал краем уха) послал новую инкарнацию Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче, т.е., по сути - своего отца - на благословение не только к опять таки "официально" поддерживаемому китайскому кандидату, но и к Его Святейшеству Кармапе 17-му Тхаей Дордже.
> 
> Парадоксы?


Это называется полит корректностью. Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче в предыдущем воплощении, когда начался раскол, так же поступил. Он сказал что пока точно не станет известно кто настоящий Кармапа нужно почитать обоих. и Чоки Нима ринпоче делает так как говорил его отец. 
С одним парадоксам разобрались.





> 1. Невероятно уважаемый мною лама Олег (прошу не путать с ламой Оле!),  у которого я также получал драгоценный дар Дхармы, и которого Вы только что упомянули, был лично (о ужас!) замечен мною на лекции ЕС Кармапы 17-го в Москве прошлым летом (и это при всем при том, что линия, к которой он принадлежит, "официально" поддерживает совсем другого претендента.



Лама Олег (Невероятно уважаемый вами) ходил к Тхае Дордже именно потому что его коренной учитель Чоки Нима Ринпоче. Позиция Ринпоче я вам уже изложил. Хотя возможно что он присутствовал на лекции просто ради интереса.
Со другим парадоксам разобрались.




> *P.S.* Кстати, не совсем чтобы в тему, но ОЧЕНЬ показательные факты:


Кстати очень в тему: ваши факты очень не показательны.

----------


## Карма Палджор

А вот теперь похоже и пришли к очередному холивару

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ..
> Касаемо мирян-йогинов, пропускающих обеты Паньча Сила в своём пути: насколько это вообще было реально распространено в самом Тибете? Марпа и Миларепа - это здорово. Но это корифеи. А в реальности как практиковали тибетские миряне?


Насколько я понимаю тут следует различать махасиддхов (что-то позволяющих себе) и не махасиддхов.

----------


## Топпер

> Насколько я понимаю тут следует различать махасиддхов (что-то позволяющих себе) и не махасиддхов.


Махасиддхи - это, понянтно, что уровень заоблачный. Они - пример. Но в реальности обычно берут планку пониже. Мне, как раз, про пониже интетесно узнать. Про подготовку "рядовых практиков"

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Если память не изменяет, подобное предсказание дела второй Кармапа. В частности о том, что будет в будущем проявляться в двух формах. 
> С другой стороны Гампопы говорил, что бодхисаттва даже первого уровня способен показывать многочисленные проявления. В чем вопрос?


А не порадуете  цитатками? Буду зело признателен!

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Махасиддхи - это, понянтно, что уровень заоблачный. Они - пример. Но в реальности обычно берут планку пониже. Мне, как раз, про пониже интетесно узнать. Про подготовку "рядовых практиков"


Про "пониже" мне кажется это не допустимо.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> *Топпер*
> Скорее получил пищу для размышлений. По сути, вы сослались на текст самой ККОН.
> 
> Касаемо мирян-йогинов, пропускающих обеты Паньча Сила в своём пути: насколько это вообще было реально распространено в самом Тибете? Марпа и Миларепа - это здорово. Но это корифеи. А в реальности как практиковали тибетские миряне?


Совершенно верно, уважаемый Топпер. Я сослался на текст самой линии Кагью. 

Ну уж Вы меня извините, а кто(?!) лучше самих кагьюпинцев знает историю своей линии Передачи и жизнеописания основных лам, через которых шла Передача? 

Вы в самом деле думаете, что мне нужно было сослаться на свидетельства "независимых экспертов", типа "буддологов"?  :Smilie:  .... Или, к примеру, обратиться с вопросами к гелугпинцам, как к людям непредвзятым и не относящимся к Кагью, типа: "уважаемые, а ну-ка расскажите нам, пожалуйста, по каким правилам давалась Передача в Кагью?"  :Smilie: 

 Скажите, Топпер, Вы хотели получить от меня именно такую информацию... со стороны?  :Smilie: 

Более того, прошу заметить - я специально для Вас сделал там небольшую ремарочку, что если предлагаемый мною текст окажется для Вас по каким-то причинам неприемлимым, то я предоставил Вам полное право воспоьзоваться другими литературными источниками или веб-ресурсами... В качестве оффтопа: на тех форумах, где я работаю в технической поддержке, очень распространен ответ на очевидные вопросы: "А вас что - в Гугле забанили?"  :Smilie:  Поэтому почему Вы считаете и уверены, что присутствующие обязаны по Вашему первому требованию предоставлять Вам все ("зависимые" и "независимые") источники о линии Кагью и Карма Кагью? ... Не соблаговолите ли поискать дополнительную информацию сами?




> А в реальности как практиковали тибетские миряне?


Вы меня еще и еще раз простите, но тибетские монахи-йогины-миряне-домохозева практиковали ИМЕННО ТАК, как это описано в тексте, на который я уже ссылался. Более того, опять же специально ДЛЯ ВАС я вынес в отдельное сообщение следующую цитату:




> История нашей линии показывает, что все, кто достигал цели на протяжении 1100 лет, *начинали так же, как и мы: с желаниями, надеждами и неуправляемым умом.*
> 
> Много работы и благословение приводили их к Просветлению, и они передавали свой опыт дальше. *Это не были абстрактные существа, имевшие совершенно иные представления, нежели мы,* они просто входили в поток благословения с полным доверием и развивались прежде всего через преданность, пока не реализовывали качества своего Учителя и в совершенстве не познавали природу своего ума.


Но опять же - если в силу своей недоверчивости к текстам Кагью и КК Вы не поверите на слово - Вы можете сами поискать доказательства тому же.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Махасиддхи - это, понянтно, что уровень заоблачный. Они - пример. Но в реальности обычно берут планку пониже. Мне, как раз, про пониже интетесно узнать. Про подготовку "рядовых практиков"


Без нравственности невозможно обрести благое рождение, не то что достичь высоких результатов на Пути. Поэтому тантрийские практиканты обязательно должны соблюдать нравственность. Есть даже поговорка: "снаружи — шравака, внутри — йогин". Имеется ввиду что поведение тантрийского практиканта должно быть безупречным.

Примеры же из жизни махасиддхов, без комментариев к ним, как мне кажется, вполне способны ввести в заблуждение.

----------

filoleg (11.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.06.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (11.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Вот а кстати может ли на самом деле быть такое что Кармапа переродился в ДВУХ Кармап?


Нет не может. Из за этого то и весь сыр бор :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Конечно, поищу и сам. И вашу ссылку прочту ещё раз. 
Возможно, что в теме появится ещё какая-либо информация.

Насчёт практиков йогинов-мирян, вот здесь мне как-то не очень верится, честно говоря. Нет ли какой объективной информации на эту тему? Типа записок путешественников, которые бы описали этих рядовых практиков-мирян-йогинов или нечто подобное.

Вот сегодня специально Цыбикова купил. Полистаю, посмотрю, что он о быте и обучении тибетцев писал.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А не порадуете  цитатками? Буду зело признателен!


Из Гампопы? Или второго Кармапы? Первое можно поискать в сети по название "Драгоценное украшение освобождения". Несколько глав расписывают как раз уровни бодхисаттв и их возможности. А про второго Кармапу - надо поискать. Сейчас под руками нет ни ссылок, ни соответствующего текста.

----------


## Топпер

> Без нравственности невозможно обрести благое рождение, не то что достичь высоких результатов на Пути. Поэтому тантрийские практиканты обязательно должны соблюдать нравственность. Есть даже поговорка: "снаружи — шравака, внутри — йогин". Имеется ввиду что поведение тантрийского практиканта должно быть безупречным.
> 
> Примеры же из жизни махасиддхов, без комментариев к ним, как мне кажется, вполне способны ввести в заблуждение.


В теме, по сути, говорят об обратном.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> В теме, по сути, говорят об обратном.


Как говорил Далай-лама: _"Проблема заключается в том, что, как правило, мы соблюдаем те наставления, которые подпитывают наши омрачения, и пренебрегаем теми, которые помогают их преодолеть."._

----------

Karadur (12.06.2010), Pedma Kalzang (15.06.2010), Tashi_Tsering (11.06.2010), Аминадав (08.07.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), Маша_ла (11.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010), Ярославна (10.10.2010)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> В теме, по сути, говорят об обратном.


Я вижу  :Frown:  Попробую привести контраргументы, но боюсь что для "йогинов" они окажутся не убедительными.

Первые три из 19-ти тантрийских обязательств по отношению к Будде Вайрочане:
1. Отказ от причинения вреда, т.е. нравственность соблюдения обетов. 
2. Совершение благих поступков, добродетельное поведение, т.е. нравственность совершения благого. 
3. Принесение пользы живым существам [, в чем бы она не заключалась], нравственная дисциплина, связанная с выполнением долга перед живыми существами.  

Из 25 правил поведения Ваджрасаттвы (из тантры Калачакры):
1. Воздержание от причинения вреда живым существам. 
2. Воздержание от лжи. 
3. Воздержание от прелюбодеяния. 
4. Воздержание от воровства. 
5. Воздержание от употребления алкоголя и других интоксикантов.
6. Воздержание от азартных игр. 
7. Воздержание от нечистой пищи (мяса животных, убитых без особой необходимости, для наслаждения). 
8. Воздержание от чтения историй о войнах, правителях, бандитах. 
9. Воздержание от жертвоприношений предкам (согласно ведическим обычаям). 
10. Воздержание от следования варварским религиозным практикам.
11. Воздержание от убийства любого животного. 
12. Воздержание от убийства ребенка. 
13. Воздержание от убийства мужчины. 
14. Воздержание от убийства женщины. 
15. Воздержание от разрушения культовых сооружений. 
16. Воздержание от неприязни к людям, когда-либо помогавшим вам. 
17. Воздержание от неприязни к достойным уважения людям, например старшим. 
18. Воздержание от неприязни к Будде. 
19. Воздержание от неприязни к сангхе. 
20. Воздержание от неприязни к наставнику, который доверяет вам. 

А вообще, есть огромное количество текстов, в которых говорится о важности нравственности вообще, и об ее исключительной важности в тантре. 

PS Что касается "особого" поведения махасиддхов, то это совсем отдельная история. Как минимум, следует помнить, что "особое" поведение свойственно практикантам этапа завершения на уровне "отъединения тела". Что является очень-очень высоким уровнем достижений.

----------

Legba (11.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Вот а кстати может ли на самом деле быть такое что Кармапа переродился в ДВУХ Кармап?


"Технически" - безусловно.




> Первая Бхуми 
> 
> Это первая из десяти бхуми благородных бодхисаттв, стадия, на которой истина реальности явлений становится очевидной. Поэтому она называется путем видения. На этой стадии, также присутствует изобильное блаженство, отличное от любого другого ранее известного, поэтому эта бхуми известна как стадия «Совершенная Радость». 
> 
> На этой стадии очищается омрачение скупости и связанные с ней привычные тенденции, и совершенствуется парамита щедрости, бодхисаттвы обретают двенадцать групп качеств, каждая из которых состоит из сотни. 
> 
> Они также способны: -входить и выходить из сотни состояний самадхи за единственное мгновение, -видеть сотню будд лицом к лицу, и получать их благословение, -путешествовать по ста сферам будд, -сотрясти сотню мировых систем, -осветить сотню мировых систем, -привести сотню существ к совершенному созреванию, -проявиться в сотне эонах в одно мгновение, -знать сотню эонов прошлого и -сотню эонов будущего -открыть сотню дверей к Дхарме,* -проявить сотню эманаций*, и -для каждого из этих тел, проявить сотню спутников. 
> 
> На этой стадии, бодхисаттва может принять рождение как правитель Джамбудвипы.


Отсюда:
http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/К...хисаттв
(Сорри - кагьюпинских источников у меня под рукой нет).




> Насчёт практиков йогинов-мирян, вот здесь мне как-то не очень верится, честно говоря. Нет ли какой объективной информации на эту тему? Типа записок путешественников, которые бы описали этих рядовых практиков-мирян-йогинов или нечто подобное.


Опять таки... Мне сложно судить, но все же "мирянин" и "йогин" это немного разные вещи. Мирянин, сиречь "упасака", тот кто придерживается упомянутой паньчашилы - да, собственно, и все. Йогин - "нагпа" ("мантрик") придерживается обетов Тайной Мантры - что намного сложнее. Джигме Лингпа пишет о двух типах йогинов - "подобных оленю" и "подобных нищему". Первые все время проводят в уединении на одном месте, вторые непрестанно странствуют, питаясь подаянием. Встречались, конечно и т.н. "скрытые йогины" - практики, ведшие скромную жизнь мирянина - и при этом в тайне практиковавшие Мантраяну. Но это - уж совсем большая редкость. Большинство известных нестандартным поведением йогинов - Друкпа Кюнле, До Кенце Дордже - все таки вели бродяжническую жизнь, а не жизнь домохозяина. А если вспоминать индийские примеры - Тилопу, Наропу и т.д. то не будем забывать, что в Индии некоторые обеты Тайной Мантры еще принято было соблюдать "по полной программе" - в частности носить с собой постоянно атрибуты йидама (в Тибете возникла традиция заменять их изображением). В силу этого йогины были максимально "десоциализованы" - не менее, если не более, чем монахи.

----------

Karma Sherab (11.07.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Что самое забавное тут парадокса нет.


Для меня действительно парадокса здесь нет. И нет проблемы.

*filoleg*



> 1. У меня была помнится просьба к Karma Dordzhe в отношении аккуратности тем и высказываний


Человек просто(!) пришел на подфорум, посвященный Кагью, вежливо переспросил: "можно ли здесь поделиться с единомышленниками РАДОСТЬЮ от полученного Прибежища от ламы Оле Нидала... а если что-то не так - типа извиняюсь... удалите пожалуйста"... 

После этого форумные "поклонники" ламы Оле, состоящие, в основном, из его бывших учеников + некоторые другие начали хорошо дружно кричать: "холивар-холивар"! 

Вам напомнить, у кого это началось ... или сами прочитаете? *(кстати, это был вопрос!)* 

*Второй вопрос:* "возгласы холивар-холивар" - это у вас у всех способы призывания модератора такие... в случае опасности?  :Smilie:  Не напоминает историю про мальчика, который громко любил кричать: "волки!"?




> 2. Основная претензия, Eternal Jew, состоит в том, что те кто "получал Дхарму от Оле Нидала" - периодически с завидным постоянством некоректно предоставляют информацию. То странное говорят о текстах, то странное слышится о школах, истории.


В этой теме (раз уж именно мы с Вами общаемся), у Вас есть претензии ко мне по подаче материала?  *(это был вопрос)* Извините, но я не(!) высказываю странные мысли о школах, истории! А о моем отношении к практикам. полученным мною от разных Учителей разных школ Вы можете прочитать чуть выше; равно как и о том, как именно я их применяю.




> Вот и ламриму досталось.


Я не знаю, где и как досталось ламриму и какому именно, но свою (поскольку я отвечаю за себя!) позицию по ламримам я изложил выше. Потрудитесь, пожалуйста, прочитать. И о том, что я одинаково почитаю ламримы всех школ, и что изучаю их одинаково непредвзято, и на каком именно почетном месте на алтаре они у меня стоят....

Более того, скажу очень интересную вещь: вот я получал Передачи на разные практики от учителей трех школ: Ниньгма-Кагью-Сакья + Дзогчен (кроме Гелуг), однако мой самый любимый  :Smilie:  ламрим - это Ламрим Дже Цонгкапы! Почему именно? Да потому что замечательно ставит правильное воззрение!  ... Здесь у Вас есть ко мне претензии? *(это, кстати, был вопрос)*




> Я не говорю про всех, но некоторые после указаний на ошибки и прочие прелести жизни, начинают потом плавно переходить к хамству и наездам. То есть начинают себя вести несколько неадекватно. Примеры и в данной ветке такие уже были. Зачем было приземлять Топпера например?


Для того, чтобы именно так утверждать, наверное, стоило бы привести примеры такого хамства. Хотя бы с моей стороны (раз уж я отвечаю за себя). К тому, же не понимаю Вашу фразу "Приземлять Топпера"? Что именно Вы имели в виду? Что он летал? Или что присутствующим запрещено говорить о воззрении Тхеравады? Кем именно запрещено и почему? *(это тоже был вопрос)*




> В принципе про паньча шилу вполне можно придраться. В частности в отношении того, что если "люди любят друг друга". В принципе эта часть ламрима, которая не сильно нравится Оле. Там указываются негативные действия тела. И даже если учесть что мотивация в какой-то мере первична, то никто не отменял последствий действий тела и речи.


Вы знаете, придраться можно к чему угодно - это Ваше неотъемлимое право. В частности, "если люди любят друг друга" и не наносят при этом друг другу вреда и ущерба, а это кому-то активно не нравится, то как говорит одна моя знакомая дакини: "это их половые трудности" (к присутствующим НЕ относится!)

Более того, я НЕ понимаю - о каких "негативных действиях тела и речи" Вы сейчас говорите. Вы имеете в виду: а) всех учеников ламы Оле, б) его самого; в) отдельных присутствующих на форуме людей - например меня и т.п?* (это был вопрос)*




> Уважаемый. Ссылочку надо приводить не с того сайта, авторы которого ее написали, а с независимых источников. И непредвзято ее оценивать.


Уважаемый! Уже ответил об этом Топперу - про источники.  :Smilie:  Только что. Извольте прочитать выше.




> Чтобы человек, который посетил в первый раз форум - вел себя адекватно, и не бросался сломя голову в холивар и не провоцировал его.


Могу ли я узнать у Вас - вы кто: главный сторож холиваров на тему КК (только давайте без личных обид, пожалуйста!)?  :Smilie:  Соблаговолите перечитать тему (я писал об этом выше) и еще раз обратить внимание на то, что человек ПРОСТО пришел поделиться радостью в подфорум КАГЬЮ - поделиться радостью о принятом Прибежище? Где здесь Вы увидели холивар? И кто именно первым начал кричать о "холиваре"? *(это было два вопроса)*

----------

Karma Dordzhe (11.06.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Второй вопрос: "возгласы холивар-холивар" - это у вас у всех способы призывания модератора такие... в случае опасности?  Не напоминает историю про мальчика, который громко любил кричать: "волки!"?


Вы не совсем правы. У некоторых на форуме явно идет запрос - МОДЕРАТОРЫ!!!!
Так что не надо ставить такое вот противопоставление - у нас, у вас. В этом плане вы не намного лучше, если лучше. Вдобавок иногда лучше предупредить, чем действительно заварить кашу. Вам так не кажется? А ведь так и есть.




> В этой теме (раз уж именно мы с Вами общаемся), у Вас есть претензии ко мне по подаче материала?


Про подачу материала с сайта, где она не всегда представлена корректно (например в отношении монашества, что разбиралось несколько месяцев назад) уже говорили. сайт КК АП, а не просто Карма Кагью Камцанг.




> *(это был вопрос)* Я не(!) высказываю странные мысли о школах, истории. А о моем отношении к практикам. полученным мною от разных Учителей разных школ Вы можете прочитать чуть выше; равно как и о том, как именно я их применяю.


ваше мнение прочел. Но я кажется не говорил, что повально все, кто получал учения от Оле - странные люди. 




> Да потому что замечательно ставит правильное воззрение!  ... Здесь у Вас есть ко мне претензии? *(это, кстати, был вопрос)*


В этом плане вопросов нет.




> Для того, чтобы именно так утверждать, наверное, стоило бы привести примеры такого хамства. Хотя бы с моей стороны (раз уж я отвечаю за себя). К тому, же не понимаю Вашу фразу "Приземлять Топпера"? Что именно Вы имели в виду? Что он летал? Или что присутствующим запрещено говорить о воззрении Тхеравады? Кем именно запрещено и почему? *(это тоже был вопрос)*


Сообщение #104 было излишним по некоторым пунктам. Топпер же не говорил про тхераваду.  :Smilie: 




> Вы знаете, придраться можно к чему угодно - это Ваше неотъемлимое право. В частности, "если люди любят друг друга" и не наносят при этом друг другу вреда и ущерба, а это кому-то активно не нравится, то как говорит одна моя знакомая дакини: "это их половые трудности" (к присутствующим НЕ относится!)


См. ламрим. Ну и посмотрим на то, как разруливаются ситуации с супружескими изменами, если уж на то пошло? Это ведь тоже в ламриме прописано.




> Более того, я НЕ понимаю - о каких "негативных действиях тела и речи" Вы сейчас говорите. Вы имеете в виду: а) всех учеников ламы Оле, б) его самого; в) отдельных присутствующих на форуме людей - например меня и т.п?* (это был вопрос)*


Ок. Оле. Множество учеников Оле в прошлом. Сейчас правда проявления несколько другие, с большим уклоном в политику.




> Уважаемый! Уже ответил об этом Топперу - про источники.  Только что. Извольте прочитать выше.


Повторюсь. Вы берете источник КК АП, а не источник Карма Кагью (так сказать всей школы, других школ Кагью). Соответственно данный источник излагает определенную точку зрения.

Остальные вопросы пропустим за некоторым излишеством.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ясно. Спасибо.

----------


## Tseten

> Вдобавок иногда лучше предупредить, чем действительно заварить кашу.


А можно предупредив, ее заварить  :Smilie:  Самим предупреждением. Так и вышло.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Нет не может. Из за этого то и весь сыр бор


Почему не может? Вот люди говорят, что может и более того, были и пророчества об этом.

----------


## Топпер

> Я вижу  Попробую привести контраргументы, но боюсь что для "йогинов" они окажутся не убедительными.


Благодарю за информацию. Она совпадает и существенно  дополняет ту информацию, которой владел и я.



> Опять таки... Мне сложно судить, но все же "мирянин" и "йогин" это немного разные вещи. Мирянин, сиречь "упасака", тот кто придерживается упомянутой паньчашилы - да, собственно, и все. Йогин - "нагпа" ("мантрик") придерживается обетов Тайной Мантры - что намного сложнее. Джигме Лингпа пишет о двух типах йогинов - "подобных оленю" и "подобных нищему". Первые все время проводят в уединении на одном месте, вторые непрестанно странствуют, питаясь подаянием. Встречались, конечно и т.н. "скрытые йогины" - практики, ведшие скромную жизнь мирянина - и при этом в тайне практиковавшие Мантраяну. Но это - уж совсем большая редкость. Большинство известных нестандартным поведением йогинов - Друкпа Кюнле, До Кенце Дордже - все таки вели бродяжническую жизнь, а не жизнь домохозяина. А если вспоминать индийские примеры - Тилопу, Наропу и т.д. то не будем забывать, что в Индии некоторые обеты Тайной Мантры еще принято было соблюдать "по полной программе" - в частности носить с собой постоянно атрибуты йидама (в Тибете возникла традиция заменять их изображением). В силу этого йогины были максимально "десоциализованы" - не менее, если не более, чем монахи.


Т.е. получается всё-таки, что йогины-домохозяева или йогины - вечером и в отпуске и домохояева - на работе - это уже новое веяние, отсутсвующие в самой тибетской традиции?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Т.е. получается всё-таки, что йогины-домохозяева или йогины - вечером и в отпуске и домохояева - на работе - это уже новое веяние, отсутсвующие в самой тибетской традиции?


Однозначно. 

Последователь махаяны, это тот, кто породил бодхичитту. Т.е. такой подводимый имеет желание осуществлять благо других (=избавить их от страданий). Наиболее эффективно осуществить такую деятельность может лишь будда (с т.з. махаяны, конечно), поэтому такой подводимый старается достичь пробуждения ради блага живых существ (на что у него уходит 3 кальпы в тренировке парамит)

Тантра же была изложена для тех подводимых, которые имеют настолько сильное сострадание к другим живым существам, что не могут "тратить" три кальпы на достижение пробуждения методом тренировки в парамитах и хотят осуществлять благо другого как можно скорее. Поэтому для таких и была изложена тантра, как метод достижения пробуждения за очень короткий срок. Соответственно, такого рода подводимые не могут себе позволить отвлекаться от осуществления своей йогической деятельности на всякие мирские вещи (Как например известная история про Миларепу, который созерцал в пещере голый, т.к. его одежда истлела. Когда к нему пришла его сестра и принесла ему одежду, Миларепа сказал, что ему некогда отвлекаться даже на такой короткий срок, чтоб одеться).

Другой вопрос, что внутри тантрийской системы есть методы более быстрого (нежели метод сутр) развития сострадания, однонаправленного сосредоточения, постижения пустоты, накопления добродетелей и др., поэтому те, кто имеют "общее представление" о "трех аспектах" (отречении, бодхичитте и правильных взглядах), получая посвящение, стараются породить в своем сознании эти самые аспекты при помощи тантрийской практики. Т.е. они стремятся стать йогинами в будущем.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.06.2010), Ондрий (12.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> Тантра же была изложена для тех подводимых, которые имеют настолько сильное сострадание к другим живым существам, что не могут "тратить" три кальпы на достижение пробуждения методом тренировки в парамитах и хотят осуществлять благо другого как можно скорее.


Это считается единственной мотивацией годной для того чтобы начать практику тантр, остальная мотивация не годится. Нормальные Учителя перед вангом это говорят и как правило дают подумать денёк. Так что призадумаешься есть такая мотивация или нет.

----------

Tashi_Tsering (12.06.2010), Ондрий (12.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> Нормальные Учителя перед вангом это говорят и как правило дают подумать денёк. Так что призадумаешься есть такая мотивация или нет.


 :Wink:  а ты многих видел, которые призадумались и не пришли на 2й день, т.к. поняли, что мотивация хромает? (ну чо греха таить, я сам такой), т.е. *недостаточный* уровень сострадания и  прочих 2х годных для получения ванга. У меня ригпометр сломался, чиню вот сижу, но прошлые показатели мне шепчуть, что скорее всего таких с аналогичным состраданием, отречением и постижением шуьняты не мало. Ламы говорят (сейчас, ага!), что нужно хотя бы иметь *представление* о них. Планка вхождения в тантру сильно снизилась за последние тыщу лет

А теперь можно кидатся в меня копьями))

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Fritz

Почему же, на как минимум формат "благословение" все приходят. Не надо драматизировать ситуацию.
Опять же, экзитпулов мало кто проводил, данных нет по мотивации и целеполаганию.

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> а ты многих видел, которые призадумались и не пришли на 2й день, т.к. поняли, что мотивация хромает? (ну чо греха таить, я сам такой)


И я такой же, браза!

PS Но ты ж себя йогином не называешь?  :Cool:

----------

Legba (12.06.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), Ондрий (12.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> Почему же, на как минимум формат "благословение" все приходят. Не надо драматизировать ситуацию.


Какой такой формат? Не знаю такого. Вышедшие с залу, где давали ванг имеют все обязательства тантр по полной. Так утвеждается. Т.е. получается картина = люди пришли на ванг, приняли обеты (ну как смогли пробубнили что-то им не понятное на тиб.языке за ламой) - считается приняли все обеты тантры. И не только 14, но и вторичные. И все их надо держать. Так что никаких какбэ поблажек - все по взрослому. А то что подавляющее большинство не в состоянии даже в минимальной форме практиковать эту тантру как дОлжно, а не играться в йогинов, представляя страшных дядек - тут у меня ответа нет. Я не знаю чтоо ответить. (ригпометр уже начал подавать признаки работоспособности, лампочками мигает)

----------

Karma Sherab (11.07.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), Леонид Ш (12.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> Планка вхождения в тантру сильно снизилась за последние тыщу лет


Ой не факт. Часто ты видишь людей которые вообще о чём-то таком задумываются, у кого есть какие-либо представления?




> Какой такой формат? Не знаю такого.


Есть такой формат. Либо просто присутствуешь, это типа благословение, либо всё как положено - визуализации и обеты. Об этом тоже должны перед вангом говорить.

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> И я такой же, браза!
> 
> PS Но ты ж себя йогином не называешь?


Не. Какой я йогин то!. Как я себя называю, применительно к способностям практиковать тайную мантру - не попадает под правила БФа и не всегда попадают под правила благой речи))) Что поделать - рос в бандитском окружении))

UPD:: хотя и есть примеры домохозяинов (Вималакиртинирдеша сутра, Намтар Марпы и т.д.) - все таки считаю, примеры сии нам не подходят. Слишком много аргументов, чтобы перечислять. Хотя один упомяну - как минимум у них все получалось по настоящему, в отличии от нас, в силу благой кармы накопленной в прошлых жизнях. А мне почти 40 и я все еще работаю с компами, и в голове состояние - помойка на фоне Марпы Лоцавы)))

----------

Tashi_Tsering (12.06.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> А то что подавляющее большинство не в состоянии даже в минимальной форме практиковать эту тантру как дОлжно, а не играться в йогинов, представляя страшных дядек - тут у меня ответа нет.


А мне показалось что окружение было прокурорским.

----------


## Ондрий

> Есть такой формат. Либо просто присутствуешь, это типа благословение, либо всё как положено - визуализации и обеты. Об этом тоже должны перед вангом говорить.


Говорят, говорят конечно, только все остаются почему-то  :Wink:  (ну бывает иной раз, что некоторые просто физически в зал не могут дойти - ибо пребывают в туманных объятиях Бахуса))))) )

----------


## Ондрий

> А мне показалось что окружение было прокурорским.


Этот твой ригпометр у тебя работает иначе чем мой - модель другая)
Факт остается фактом - порог вхождения в тайную мантру радикально снизился. Нравиться кому то или нет, но это так. Какие от этого результаты будут, я не знаю. Мне кажется, что только 2 - либо совсем в ады, либо если немного поднапрячься - удастся родиться в сл.раз человеком и продолжить практику (имхо, ради этого и давался ванг белому господину - для отпечатка), предположительно в более лучших условиях для накопления 2х собраний благодаря этой самой тантре. И если все делать по уму, т.е. не косячить - за 16 жизней все получиться. 

Кароч, все нормально, надо стараться соблюдать обеты в каждой жизни. Мануал говорит именно так. Но практика тантры с изначальным требованием к кандидатам и результатами полного пробуждения в течении одной жизни - уже не про нас.

 Увы. Умудрились доперождаться до 2010года от р.х., в то время как другие кто поумнее, успели уйти на дембель тыщу лет назад - нечего сейчас пыжиться и изображать из себя крутых йогинов - это по меньшей мере смотрится весьма комично))

----------

Raudex (12.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010), Ярославна (10.10.2010)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Какие от этого результаты будут, я не знаю.


Тоже не знаю. Но могу рассказать историю из жизни. 

Один раз к нам в город приехал один очень-очень большой Лама с посвящением Калачакры. А у меня к тому времени было уже довольно много разных вангов (и нарушений с ними связанных, ага  :Big Grin: ). 

Ну и я решил, что хватит уже плодить различные нарушения, не пойду на посвящение, о чем и сказал своему учителю. На что тот очень сильно возмутился и сказал примерно следующее: "В наше время встреча с Учением, а тем более с таким высоким Учением, крайне редка. Польза от такого учения намного превзойдет весь тот вред, который возникнет от нарушений". После чего он буквально вытолкал меня на это посвящение.

Так что, вероятно, польза даже от простого присутствия на посвящении все же есть...

----------

Pema Sonam (12.06.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), куру хунг (13.06.2010), Ондрий (12.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Это вы у Кирти Ценшаба Ринпоче в 2003 году получали?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Это вы у Кирти Ценшаба Ринпоче в 2003 году получали?


Да.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

я тоже тогда на этом посвящении работал.

А учитель Геше Дакпа Джампа?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так что, вероятно, польза даже от простого присутствия на посвящении все же есть...


Конечно есть! Только не в той форме, которую требует мануал - достижение пробуждения уже в этой жизни. Соответственно, оное отдаляется обратно пропорционально личным качествам ученика. 

Даже хотябы такая польза:
Я такую тему слышал, что ламы говорят - "если все равно большинство в ад пойдет, то лучше в ады сходить с вангом (отпечатком), чем без оного" ))). Суровый сюрприз, на фоне красочных картин сидящих в зале россиянинов закутанных в зен и все-такое))). Пугает перспектива, вообще-то.

----------

Tashi_Tsering (12.06.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (06.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> я тоже тогда на этом посвящении работал.


Знаю  :Smilie:  По-моему нас даже представили друг-другу.

У нас довольно много общих знакомых — Петербург город мааааленький.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

А вы у Геше Джамьяна Кенсце не были за координатора?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> А учитель Геше Дакпа Джампа?


Нет, не он. С вашего позволения я вам в ПМ напишу.

----------


## Ондрий

сдается мне, то бханте Топпер с таким-то бэкграундом напрасно надеется стать Архатом и уйти в ниббану!)))) карма и бодхисаттвы не допустят)) 

/шутко, но с со смыслом/

----------

Fritz (12.06.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), Майя П (15.06.2010), Маша_ла (12.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Да, грехи жгут.

Господи Всевышний Будде, помилуй мя грешнаго. Владыко, прости беззакония наша; Святый, посети и исцели немощи наша, имене Твоего ради.   :Frown:

----------

А н д р е й (12.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> Господи Всевышний Будде, помилуй мя грешнаго. Владыко, прости беззакония наша; Святый, посети и исцели немощи наша, имене Твоего ради.


не кручиньтесь так - станете неплохим бодхисаттвой с отличными предрасположенностями к соблюдению Винаи. В дацане поставят на должность гебкоя :Wink:  - почетно им быть.

апдейт: расшифрую намек в шутке - получивший благословение от таких высоких лам, определенно вступит в махаяну со временем. Тем более, побывавшему на ванге Калачакры даже в качестве простого наблюдателя - вообще шансов нет отвертеться от пути бодхисаттв  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (12.06.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Fritz

А что, есть какой-то другой путь?))) Рассуждаю чисто логически.

----------


## Топпер

> апдейт: расшифрую намек в шутке - получивший благословение от таких высоких лам, определенно вступит в махаяну со временем. Тем более, побывавшему на ванге Калачакры даже в качестве простого наблюдателя - вообще шансов нет отвертеться от пути бодхисаттв


Так я не только в качестве наблюдателя. У Далай-ламы вполне в качестве участника.  :Embarrassment:

----------

filoleg (12.06.2010), Маша_ла (12.06.2010), Нико (12.06.2010), Ондрий (12.06.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (12.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*shubhar*



> а ты многих видел, которые призадумались и не пришли на 2й день, т.к. поняли, что мотивация хромает?


А я вот только что сильно призадумался и понял, что я не приду даже на первый день.  :Smilie:  
Поясню о чем я и о какой мотивации, хотя это будет немножко не в тему...

Я целый год ждал очередного ретрита Чоки Нима Ринпоче (естественно, планировал под него свой отпуск - а у нас график отпусков очень строгой), но в этом году было объявлено следующее:




> В этом году Ринпоче даст особое, самое глубокое учение, которое содержится в традиции Чокгьюра Лингпы, а именно Кунзанг Туктик Дон Три – "Сущностные наставления по сердечному бинду Самантабхадры". Эти *наставления по глубинным практикам дзогчена* обычно даются людям, которые завершили предварительные практики или близки к их завершению, в частности в традиции Чокгьюра Лингпы. *Из-за ограничений, связанных с тайностью данных практик, среди которых есть и трекчо, и тогал, участников ретрита будет не более 150 человек, и предпочтение будет отдаваться тем, кто уже выполнил предварительные практики Чоклинг Терсар или близится к их завершению.* Также во время ретрита Ринпоче даст само посвящение на практику Кунзанг Туктик, "Сердечная сущность Самантабхадры".


И хотя можно было бы внушить  :Smilie:  сначала самому себе, а потом и окружающим, что я "близок к завершению предварительных практик", но это было бы откровенной неправдой! Именно поэтому я искренне рад, что освобожу место на ретрите для кого-то действительно более достойного, кто проявил больше усердия и настойчивости в личной практике... Тут мне некоторые участники форума в приватных беседах предлагали связаться с ламой Олегом, объяснить ему, что я постоянно делаю другие практики, которые, так сказать, "перекрывают нёндро", вернее - органично происходят из него, но я считаю, что это было бы в корне неверно, и мое решение - единственно правильное! И я рад. что поступаю так, а не иначе. Хотя, конечно. страшно хотелось увидеть и самого ЧНР, и многих моих близких друзей!

Кроме того, куда там мне - трегчо и тогэл! Как говорит кто-то из очень высоких Учителей (запамятовал!): "Люди стремятся плучить трегчо и тогэл, но сами не в состоянии запомнить и повторить Четыре Благородные Истины"!  :Smilie: 




> не кручиньтесь так - станете неплохим бодхисаттвой с отличными предрасположенностями к соблюдению Винаи. В дацане поставят на должность гебкоя - почетно им быть.


Я никогда не видел Топпера "живьем", но мне кажется, что он просто обязан быть похожим на _гекё_ из фильма "Кхорва" ("Кубок")  :Smilie:  Кстати, как ни странно, вот в этой рецензии автор воспринял _гекё_, как имя собственное  :Smilie:  http://www.ng.ru/culture/2000-11-04/7_lama.html ... Он просто не знал - кто(!) такой _гекё_!  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (12.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я никогда не видел Топпера "живьем", но мне кажется, что он просто обязан быть похожим на _гекё_ из фильма "Кхорва" ("Кубок")


 :Smilie: ))))))

----------


## Vadimko

Даёт,  даёт. Кому и когда надо.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я целый год ждал очередного ретрита Чоки Нима Ринпоче (естественно, планировал под него свой отпуск - а у нас график отпусков очень строгой), но в этом году было объявлено следующее:


К слову сказать, текст уже готовиться к изданию. И текст достаточно серьезный. Более точную информацию здесь выкладывать не буду

----------

Eternal Jew (12.06.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Сообщение от shubhar  
> апдейт: расшифрую намек в шутке - получивший благословение от таких высоких лам, определенно вступит в махаяну со временем. Тем более, побывавшему на ванге Калачакры даже в качестве простого наблюдателя - вообще шансов нет отвертеться от пути бодхисаттв
> 			
> 		
> 
> Так я не только в качестве наблюдателя. У Далай-ламы вполне в качестве участника.


 Извинияюсь, за возможно интимный вопрос.  
А не страшно с Ваджраяны соскочить в Тхераваду?
Если были на ванге участником, то следовательно и обязательства-самаи на себя брали. Так ведь?
В Ваджраяне - как змея в полом стебле бамбука,  движение - или вверх или вниз, иного не дано. Так ламы говорят.

----------


## Топпер

> Извинияюсь, за возможно интимный вопрос.  
> А не страшно с Ваджраяны соскочить в Тхераваду?
> Если были на ванге участником, то следовательно и обязательства-самаи на себя брали. Так ведь?
> В Ваджраяне - как змея в полом стебле бамбука,  движение - или вверх или вниз, иного не дано. Так ламы говорят.


После смерти посмотрим.
Вообще - от всего страшно. Ведь если Будда был не прав, то гореть мне в христианском аду  :Cry: .
Или в мусульманском. :Cry:

----------

Karma Dordzhe (12.06.2010), Zom (13.06.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> После смерти посмотрим.
> Вообще - от всего страшно. Ведь если Будда был не прав, то гореть мне в христианском аду .
> Или в мусульманском.


Ну уж зря тогда иудейский не помянули - там попроще.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Я никогда не видел Топпера "живьем", но мне кажется, что он просто обязан быть похожим на _гекё_ из фильма "Кхорва" ("Кубок")  Кстати, как ни странно, вот в этой рецензии автор воспринял _гекё_, как имя собственное  http://www.ng.ru/culture/2000-11-04/7_lama.html ... Он просто не знал - кто(!) такой _гекё_!


В смысле на него?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> В смысле на него?


Ну, как минимум, прическа похожа  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Уж больно суров  :Smilie:

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

Гы)
*отвлеченно так* - интересно: скоро ли введут категории МС по оффтопу, КМС по флуду.. ?  :Smilie: 
Будьте здоровы!  :Smilie:

----------

Майя П (15.06.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> не кручиньтесь так - станете неплохим бодхисаттвой с отличными предрасположенностями к соблюдению Винаи. В дацане поставят на должность гебкоя - почетно им быть.
> 
> апдейт: расшифрую намек в шутке - получивший благословение от таких высоких лам, определенно вступит в махаяну со временем. Тем более, побывавшему на ванге Калачакры даже в качестве простого наблюдателя - вообще шансов нет отвертеться от пути бодхисаттв






> Так я не только в качестве наблюдателя. У Далай-ламы вполне в качестве участника.




Да, попал Топпер, не отвертеться ему теперь от пути бодхисатвы.  Карма, понимаешь :Big Grin:

----------


## Sadhak

> Из-за ограничений, связанных с тайностью данных практик, среди которых есть и трекчо, и тогал, участников ретрита будет не более 150 человек, и предпочтение будет отдаваться тем, кто уже выполнил предварительные практики Чоклинг Терсар или близится к их завершению.


То же самое сначало писалось и в прошлом году - "для тех кто сделал нендро или близок к его завершению". Мне видится странным какое-то именно количественное ограничение связанное с тайностю практик. 150 еще тайно, а 160 уже нет? Ладно бы это могло быть вызвано объемом помещения или чем-то подобным, что позволили бы просчитать именно такое число участников. Ну, сделали бы вопрос в отсылаемой на ретрит заявке - "сделал ли нендро, сколько осталось, когда планируется завершить". Так его же в ней нет. В этом чудится доля нагнетаемого ажиотажа и усиления чувства избранности - "то что, тайно очень круто". Ринпоче же сам несколько раз говорил на этих ретритах - "да, учение обычно дается не так, а требует жестких условий. Но раз Вы тут вообще собрались, я верю, что у вас всех есть соотвествующая мотивация и вы готовы к этому учению". Ну, очевидно в этих словах есть вера в то, что мы доделаем наконец нендро. Ну, и стоит вспомнить его слова о том, что строго говоря он не является для нас действительным Учителем, поскольку понятия не имеет о уровне наших способностей и практики, да и вообще редко с кем знаком из нас лично.

----------

Denli (15.06.2010), Torkwemada (30.06.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Я в личной аудиенции испросил у Чоки Нима Ринпоче разрешения использовать в качестве основной ежедневной практики полную Гуру-йогу ЕС Кармапы 16-го, .


По умолчанию из Ваших слов подразумевается, что Оле Нидал дает неполную гуру-йогу 16-го Кармапы? 
Вроде бы из слов самого Оле , кои приводятся в предисловии к тексту "3 света" в АП, гуру -йога "должна соответствовать духу времени". В связи с чем текст постоянно меняется.

----------

Kарма Дордже (29.06.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> По умолчанию из Ваших слов подразумевается...


По умолчанию из написанного мною выше (и написанного мною ранее) следует, что я:

1) лично испросил и получил лунг на полную практику Гуру-йоги ЕС Кармапы 16 у ЕС Кармапы 17-го (на что, так сказать, имел полное право);  :Smilie: 

2) испросил и получил лунг на тот же вариант полной практики Гуру-йоги ЕС Кармапы 16 у Чоки Нима Ринпоче -не только как у моего Учителя, но и как у ламы, которого связывали с предыдущим воплощением Кармапы очень прочные обстоятельства и ваджрные обязательства (почему "еще раз" - тоже не вижу ничего в этом удивительного: в биографиях многих практиков можно прочитать стандартную фразу, к примеру: "Получал Передачу на практику такую-то у (...) - далее идет список Учителей - столько-то раз");

3) ко всему прочему имею Передачу на Гуру-йогу ЕС Кармапы 16-го в том виде, в котором дал мне ее другой мой лама - Оле Нидал. Данная практика также никаким образом НЕ является "неполной".

Исходя из всего вышесказанного, теперь я имею законное   :Smilie:  основание:

а) делать развернутую Гуру-йогу ЕС Кармапы 16-го когда располагаю соответствующим количеством времени;
б) делать Гуру-йогу ЕС Кармапы 16-го в том виде, в котором дал мне ее лама Оле, когда у меня есть ограничения по времени (ее, кстати, я и делаю постоянно; примерно раз 5 или более за день):
в) делать любые другие практики, которые давали мне мои Учителя (по мере необходимости и при наличии моего желания).

Мои ваджрные Учителя любят говорить: "исходите из имеющихся обстоятельств"... 
Вот я из них и исхожу!  :Smilie:

----------

Karma Dordzhe (15.06.2010), Гьялцен (15.06.2010), Майя П (15.06.2010)

----------


## К Дордже

> Гы)
> *отвлеченно так* - интересно: скоро ли введут категории МС по оффтопу, КМС по флуду.. ?


+ 1000  :Wink:

----------


## Турецкий

> Не только ему.  Скоро меня постигнет та же участь.


немудрено в принципе.. там администрация действует по библии - "бог не терпит чтобы ему противоречили"...))) впрочем как и на многих сайтах - схоже..))

глянул ваше сообщение о форуме Кураева и зашел сейчас туда.. честно сказать - неблагое ощущение от форума.. слишком много эгоцентричности чуть не на уровне ненависти.. вот уж реально где можно "познать уроки всепрощения"...)))) кроме печальной улыбки многие христиане у меня уже давно ничего не вызывают к сожалению..

----------


## Турецкий

> По умолчанию из написанного мною выше (и написанного мною ранее) следует, что я:
> 
> 1) лично испросил и получил лунг на полную практику Гуру-йоги ЕС Кармапы 16 у ЕС Кармапы 17-го (на что, так сказать, имел полное право); 
> 
> 2) испросил и получил лунг на тот же вариант полной практики Гуру-йоги ЕС Кармапы 16 у Чоки Нима Ринпоче -не только как у моего Учителя, но и как у ламы, которого связывали с предыдущим воплощением Кармапы очень прочные обстоятельства и ваджрные обязательства (почему "еще раз" - тоже не вижу ничего в этом удивительного: в биографиях многих практиков можно прочитать стандартную фразу, к примеру: "Получал Передачу на практику такую-то у (...) - далее идет список Учителей - столько-то раз");
> 
> 3) ко всему прочему имею Передачу на Гуру-йогу ЕС Кармапы 16-го в том виде, в котором дал мне ее другой мой лама - Оле Нидал. Данная практика также никаким образом НЕ является "неполной".
> 
> Исходя из всего вышесказанного, теперь я имею законное   основание:
> ...


да.. впечатляюще..))) 

когда начинают говорить о законности - духовность отдыхает..

когда начинают говорить о регалиях - заслуги не в счет..

когда кончается вера - бряцают побрякушками религии..

хм.. во порой скажу что-то а потом даже самому нравится..))) только просьба при цитировании - не говорить, что я вам дал лунг на это..)))

----------

Denli (29.06.2010), Vega (29.06.2010), Ярославна (10.10.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

Вот мне и показалось, что Ваша шутка здесь не вполне уместна.  :Frown: 

За тёплые слова в адрес Оле спасибо.  :Smilie:

----------

Турецкий (30.06.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> ...я принял Прибежище. ...


Как там говорят - сначала ты проверяешь ламу, потом лама проверяет тебя. Есть еще проверка тебя с помощью буддистов. Один на один против отряда въедливых скептиков. Помудреешь поневоле.  :Wink:

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Как там говорят - сначала ты проверяешь ламу, потом лама проверяет тебя. Есть еще проверка тебя с помощью буддистов. Один на один против отряда въедливых скептиков. Помудреешь поневоле.


Таки ой, у меня вопрос про здааровье Ламы Оле! Как у него с ногой после злополучных прыжков минувшей зимой? Судя по всему, отлично. Ибо на минувшем курсе пховы в Калуге Оле опять показал чудеса акробатики: с четырёхметровой высоты прыгнул в толпу учеников на дискотеке..

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Ибо на минувшем курсе пховы в Калуге Оле опять показал чудеса акробатики: с четырёхметровой высоты прыгнул в толпу учеников на дискотеке..


 :EEK!:  чего это он распрыгался?

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> чего это он распрыгался?


Ибо паньчасила такая!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

> ... Ибо на минувшем курсе пховы в Калуге Оле опять показал чудеса акробатики: с четырёхметровой высоты прыгнул в толпу учеников на дискотеке..


Ну, тут гарантирована мягкая посадка! :Big Grin: 
 Здоровья ламе Оле! :Cool:

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Таки ой, у меня вопрос про здааровье Ламы Оле! Как у него с ногой после злополучных прыжков минувшей зимой? Судя по всему, отлично. Ибо на минувшем курсе пховы в Калуге Оле опять показал чудеса акробатики: с четырёхметровой высоты прыгнул в толпу учеников на дискотеке..


а зачем вопрос-то был, если ответ известен? опять шоу захотелось?

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Ну, тут гарантирована мягкая посадка!
>  Здоровья ламе Оле!


Известны случаи, когда толпа фанатов расступалась и кумир падал на землю, от чего бывало много переломов...

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> а зачем вопрос-то был, если ответ известен? опять шоу захотелось?


вопрос был таков: как Вы полагаете, часто ли будет Лама совершать публичные прижки, каждый раз безрассудно подвергая своё драгоценное здоровье и уже немолодое тело такой опасности? Кто-то здесь ранее говорил, что эти прыжки - личное дело Ламы. Но каждый раз об этом узнаёт весь земной шар по "внутренней рассылки" в АП.

----------


## Юй Кан

*Тихо-тихо, чтоб никто не услыхал...* Обычно такие "перформансы" устраивают, чтоб лишний раз показать/доказать другим и себе: "Я ещё -- ого-го!" : )

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.07.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (10.07.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> вопрос был таков: как Вы полагаете, часто ли будет Лама совершать публичные прижки, каждый раз безрассудно подвергая своё драгоценное здоровье и уже немолодое тело такой опасности? Кто-то здесь ранее говорил, что эти прыжки - личное дело Ламы. Но каждый раз об этом узнаёт весь земной шар по "внутренней рассылки" в АП.


Вам знание того, чего я полагаю, так же как и знание того как часто Лама будет совершать прыжки, совершенно не поможет ни в чем

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> *Тихо-тихо, чтоб никто не услыхал...* Обычно такие "перформансы" устраивают, чтоб лишний раз показать/доказать другим и себе: "Я ещё -- ого-го!" : )


это криминал)?

----------


## Юй Кан

Просто мысли вслух... Не будучи ламой и не собираясь таковым становиться, очень понимаю его как мужчину, привыкшего, похоже, жить полной жизнью и иметь успех у представительниц иного пола, очень ценящих кураж и готовность рисковать, иногда даже безрассудно...

----------

Jinpa Soenam (08.07.2010), Lanky (09.07.2010), Артем Тараненко (08.07.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

:Big Grin:  Представляю Далай-ламу,на дискотеке прыгающего ласточкой  в объятия преданных учеников и учениц дабы произвести впечатление на последних  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Hestanti (31.07.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (10.07.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> это криминал)?


Это глупость. И отсутствие осознанности.

P.S. Хотя, пардон, может даже не глупость, а конкретный расчет произвести впечатление на определенного рода людей.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Это глупость. И отсутствие осознанности.
> 
> P.S. Хотя, пардон, может даже не глупость, а конкретный расчет произвести впечатление на определенного рода людей.


ну да, ничем другим Оле на определенный род людей впечатление не произвести, отличная логика...

Вы бы по-аккуратнее с резкими формулировками к буддийскому учителю

----------


## Аньезка

> ну да, ничем другим Оле на определенный род людей впечатление не произвести, отличная логика...
> 
> Вы бы по-аккуратнее с резкими формулировками к буддийскому учителю


Ну продемонстрируйте нам Вашу логику. 
Объясните сие действие немолодого человека.

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (10.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну начинааааается.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Ну продемонстрируйте нам Вашу логику. 
> Объясните сие действие немолодого человека.


а зачем мне Вам ее демонстрировать? у меня поступки Оле не вызывают никакого раздражения

----------


## Аньезка

> а зачем мне Вам ее демонстрировать? у меня поступки Оле не вызывают никакого раздражения


А раздражение здесь непричем.  Вы же взялись оспаривать мои предположения, значит, у Вас должно быть и свое собственное. Хотелось бы его услышать.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ань, чего к человеку пристаешь?  :Smilie:

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010), Юй Кан (08.07.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> А раздражение здесь непричем.  Вы же взялись оспаривать мои предположения, значит, у Вас должно быть и свое собственное. Хотелось бы его услышать.


Вы обвинили моего Учителя в глупости и неосознанности, я посоветовал быть аккуратнее с формулировками. где Вы увидели оспаривание ваших предположений? 
А мое мнение Вам ни коим образом не поможет

----------


## Аньезка

> Вы обвинили моего Учителя в глупости и неосознанности, я посоветовал быть аккуратнее с формулировками. где Вы увидели оспаривание ваших предположений? 
> А мое мнение Вам ни коим образом не поможет


Жаль, я была готова изменить свою точку зрения на Вашего Учителя в случае весомых аргументов. Придется остаться при своей.




> Ань, чего к человеку пристаешь?


Это он ко мне пристал, а я мимо проходила  :Big Grin:

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Жаль, я была готова изменить свою точку зрения на Вашего Учителя в случае весомых аргументов. Придется остаться при своей.


Карма Ваша

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это он ко мне пристал, а я мимо проходила


Теперь ты понимаешь почему не стоит носить красную юбку перед монахами?  :Big Grin:

----------

Аньезка (08.07.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010), Юй Кан (08.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Жаль, я была готова изменить свою точку зрения на Вашего Учителя в случае весомых аргументов. Придется остаться при своей.


Так а чего особенного и при чём тут глупость?
Кто-то, помнится, восхищался красотой лиц тибетских лам, а ОН -- очень красив по европейским стандартам не только лицом, но и статью. Разве нет? : )
Воспитан (т.е. ранний период жизни провёл), как понимаю, в Европе, где закладывается и такая штука, как умение не только выглядеть, но эффектно действовать внешне, не просто поддерживая форму, но и сохраняя способность рисковать (пусть даже на грани травмы).
За это его, как себе понимаю, и обожают многочисленные европеянки...

Наконец, такие по сути явно нелепые поступки для -- свидетельство бесстрашия. И вторым прыжком он подтвердил, что остался бесстрашным, невзирая на переломы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Так а чего особенного и при чём тут глупость?
> Кто-то, помнится, восхищался красотой лиц тибетских лам, а ОН -- очень красив по европейским стандартам не только лицом, но и статью. Разве нет? : )
> Воспитан (т.е. ранний период жизни провёл), как понимаю, в Европе, где закладывается и такая штука, как умение не только выглядеть, но эффектно действовать внешне, не просто поддерживая форму, но и сохраняя способность рисковать (пусть даже на грани травмы).
> За это его, как себе понимаю, и обожают многочисленные европеянки...
> 
> Наконец, такие по сути явно нелепые поступки для -- свидетельство бесстрашия. И вторым прыжком он подтвердил, что остался бесстрашным, невзирая на переломы.


Если говорить отвлеченно, не об Оле... ну скажем, какой-нибудь мальчик-подросток, выпендриваясь перед друзьями и девушками, стал бы прыгать из окна 4-го этажа... Вы бы тоже спросили "причем тут глупость?"

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> а ОН -- очень красив по европейским стандартам


Красиво как получилось.  :Smilie:  Еще пальцем при этом в небо надо показывать.  :Big Grin: 




> Если говорить отвлеченно, не об Оле... ну скажем, какой-нибудь мальчик-подросток, выпендриваясь перед друзьями и девушками, стал бы прыгать из окна 4-го этажа... Вы бы тоже спросили "причем тут глупость?"


Всё, Анька, снимай юппку!!!

----------

Аньезка (08.07.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Наверное, даже буддийскому учителю стареть трудно. Т.е., принимать свою старость и т.п. Переживать все это самому - совсем не то, что читать в книгах и цитировать это все в молодом возрасте  :Smilie:  Так что.. Пусть прыгает, пока может. Может его ученики могут заранее подготовить мягкое что-то, на что прыгать для безопасности?  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (08.07.2010), Аньезка (09.07.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (08.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2010), Юй Кан (08.07.2010)

----------


## Vadimko

> Если говорить отвлеченно, не об Оле... ну скажем, какой-нибудь мальчик-подросток, выпендриваясь перед друзьями и девушками, стал бы прыгать из окна 4-го этажа... Вы бы тоже спросили "причем тут глупость?"


Вы конечно не поверите, но таким образом, в том числе, он отпугивает скучных моралистов  :Wink:

----------

Nyurka (30.06.2014)

----------


## Dron

> Вы конечно не поверите, но таким образом, в том числе, он отпугивает скучных моралистов


А что, скучных моралистов надо отпугивать? Они же сидят себе по домам, максимум, близких скучно морализируют.
Или новый вид появился - "навязчивый скучный моралист"?

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Вы конечно не поверите, но таким образом, в том числе, он отпугивает скучных моралистов


О как. Очевидно, пока я отвернулся, скучных моралистов исключили из числа живых существ - и теперь их надо отпугивать - ну как Дхарму получат...

Моралист - Вудуист.

----------

filoleg (09.07.2010), Артем Тараненко (09.07.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (09.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если говорить отвлеченно, не об Оле... ну скажем, какой-нибудь мальчик-подросток, выпендриваясь перед друзьями и девушками, стал бы прыгать из окна 4-го этажа... Вы бы тоже спросили "причем тут глупость?"


А если бы это был, отвлечённо же, вообще не человек, а, к примеру, птиц какой, но -- ВЗРОСЛЫЙ? : ))

Ещё одна деталь: получается, что сказавший о глупости Оле Нидала -- сам тааакой вумный, что готов учить ламу, как ему себя вести, да ишо за глаза...
Зачем? : )

----------


## Dron

> О как. Очевидно, пока я отвернулся, скучных моралистов исключили из числа живых существ - и теперь их надо отпугивать - ну как Дхарму получат...
> 
> Моралист - Вудуист.


их надо отпугивать в другие школы, а не от Дхармы вообще. Для них специально создали такие специальные особые школы, чтоб не мешать другим радостно йогинизировать, вы бы хоть ККОН базовые тексты почитали, что-ли...

----------


## Аньезка

> Вы конечно не поверите, но таким образом, в том числе, он отпугивает скучных моралистов


Понимаю, что Вам приятно так думать, но я далеко не моралист.




> А если бы это был, отвлечённо же, вообще не человек, а, к примеру, птиц какой, но -- ВЗРОСЛЫЙ? : ))
> 
> Ещё одна деталь: получается, что сказавший о глупости Оле Нидала -- сам тааакой вумный, что готов учить ламу, как ему себя вести, да ишо за глаза...
> Зачем? : )


Я не считаю себя умной вообще.
Но я достаточно "вумная", чтобы не совать палец в розетку и не прыгать с балкона. Т.е. этот минимум ума у меня есть. Спасибо родителям.
И, кстати, я не учу ламу...потому что его тут нет. Я задаю простейшие вопросы его ученикам, которые тут есть.

----------

Артем Тараненко (09.07.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (09.07.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

Сказ о прыгунах и преданности Гуру.


Давным давно жил да был Лама Джамьян Шерпа. И был у него ооочень старый ученик. Старик в общем совсем. И как-то раз Джамьян Шерпа с чего-то взял да и приказал этому старику залезть на крышу гомпы и сигануть оттуда. Старик постоял, постоял на краю крыши, но прыгать так и не решился. Джамьян Шерпа начал его ругать, но тут еще один его ученик, молодой совсем, исполненный преданности Гуру зашумел "Я! Я! Давайте я прыгну!". Учитель ему отвечает "Дурак! Мне нужно что бы он прыгнул, а не ты!". 

У старого ученика через некоторое время стали болеть ноги. Болезнь зашла слишком далеко и Джамьян Шерпа ему сказал "Если б ты прыгнул, твоя дурная карма очистилась бы переломом ног, а теперь даже я не могу тебя вылечить".

В общем, как и положено в хорошем сказе - все умерли.
(С)

----------

AlexThunder (08.12.2010), Legba (09.07.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (09.07.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (09.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не считаю себя умной вообще.
> Но я достаточно "вумная", чтобы не совать палец в розетку и не прыгать с балкона. Т.е. этот минимум ума у меня есть. Спасибо родителям.
> И, кстати, я не учу ламу...потому что его тут нет. Я задаю простейшие вопросы его ученикам, которые тут есть.


Здрассс... Теперь уже пошло про вопросы, какие, вроде, начались с оценки поведения ламы?
Ну, а говорить "я не считаю ..." -- бессмысленно, ведь это самое "..." видать по поведению и диалогам в БФ. А они -- ооочень неглупые. (Честно! : )
Тут только ишо один нюанс: с т.зр. женщины мужчин, как правило, не понять. (Хотя у Маши_ла тут это получилось очень классно. : )

На полях: вспомнил замечательного польского актёра второй половины прошлого века, Збигнева Цыбульского (любимый актёр Андж. Вайды: "Пепел и алмаз" и всё такое...). Так вот, он был ощутимо моложе ламы Оле, когда погиб, пытаясь догнать уходящий поезд, опаздывая куда-то. Но он так жил, на полную... И был не способен принять то, что уже начинал стареть.

Потому глупость тут или недостаток осознанности -- ни при чём: эта штука (наработанная за жизнь привычка к риску/адреналину) "прошита" в глубоком подсознании, и убирать её очень тяжко, если возможно в принципе.

Фсё, я отвял, а то тут чем глыбше вникаешь, тем рисковее выходит, а я -- не ОН! : )

----------

Аньезка (09.07.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Кажется, я наконец поняла, почему женщины живут дольше мужчин.

----------

Юй Кан (09.07.2010)

----------


## Бо

Ну что вы так набросились на Ламу Оле, может быть он прыгая в толпу учеников таким образом проверяет их преданность  :Smilie:

----------


## Vadimko

> Понимаю, что Вам приятно так думать, но я далеко не моралист.
> 
> 
> 
> Я не считаю себя умной вообще.
> Но я достаточно "вумная", чтобы не совать палец в розетку и не прыгать с балкона. Т.е. этот минимум ума у меня есть. Спасибо родителям.
> И, кстати, я не учу ламу...потому что его тут нет. Я задаю простейшие вопросы его ученикам, которые тут есть.


не держу вас за моралиста, nothing personal  :Kiss: 

лама это не какой-то "святой" который сидит в углу и ничего не может. Оле реализованое существо, он дал прибежище сотням тысяч, создал крупнейшую организацию на Западе, даёт Пхову, Махамудру тысячам людей, так что думаю прыжки это не эксцентричность вовсе  :Wink:  как бы не хотелось некоторым представить это в таком свете - он йогин, не мохах, но не все готовы это воспринять как факт.

эмахо!

----------


## Vadimko

> О как. Очевидно, пока я отвернулся, скучных моралистов исключили из числа живых существ - и теперь их надо отпугивать - ну как Дхарму получат...
> 
> Моралист - Вудуист.


хорошо получается передергивать, а как насчёт чтобы головой подумать?

----------


## Топпер

> нОле реализованое существо


А можно здесь поподробнее? Каким образом установлено, что он - реализованное существо? И в чём эта реализация выражается?

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Vadimko

> А можно здесь поподробнее? Каким образом установлено, что он - реализованное существо? И в чём эта реализация выражается?


это указано в его медицинской карточке  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Или новый вид появился - "навязчивый скучный моралист"?


Это как навязчивое состояние?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> йогинизировать


Йогонизировать, я б даже сказал.  :Big Grin: 




> вы бы хоть ККОН базовые тексты почитали, что-ли...


Да Legpa он старенький, на самом деле. Видит плохо и читать не умеет.  :Big Grin:  Он еще до исторического материализма учился  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> это указано в его медицинской карточке


Т.е. доказательств у вас нет?

----------


## Sforza

Слушайте,а может он и правда реализованное существо,поэтому и чудит ,как махасиддха?)))

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Т.е. доказательств у вас нет?


извините, что вмешиваюсь).

понимаете, Топпер, тут приводи доказательства, не приводи - бессмысленно получится. потому как в Вас все время тлеет свой маленький персональный холивар против Оле (и не только в Вас), это же даже новичкам видно). какой смысл Вам что-то доказывать, если вы сами для себя уже все давно доказали? 

а если бы даже не доказали... видеть реализацию - дело сугубо добровольное). только не надо опять начинать сутрами трясти)))

----------

Nyurka (30.06.2014)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

кстати, Топпер, а Вы не заметили что опять пришли в чужой раздел и затеваете очередной холивар, за который конечно же Вас опять никто не забанит))?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Ну вот, опять кому-то прыжки не нравятся…
А дальше по новой…
 :Frown:

----------

Jinpa Soenam (09.07.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Слушайте,а может он и правда реализованное существо,поэтому и чудит ,как махасиддха?)))


Про его реализованность не нам судить,а вот менеджер он хороший и талантливый ,раскрутил так свою общину несмотря на явное противостояние немаленьких чинов в  тибетском буддизме.В современном  буддизме без менеджера никак ,если у основателя общины есть коммерческая жилка он и  раскрутит её,а так сидел-бы молча он постоянно в ретрите без пияра и раскрутки, и тогда не было-бы  такой  большой  общины.

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> хорошо получается передергивать, а как насчёт чтобы головой подумать?


Сказано круто, но смысла не прибавилось.
Что до базовых текстов и выталкивания в другие школы - я знаком с этой концепцией. Она несостоятельна - минимум по двум причинам

1. Постоянно подчеркивается, что ККОН и есть настоящая Ваджраяна - остальное "как-то так". Соответственно, если "скучный моралист" не способен вместить стиль ККОН - ему вообще не подходит Ваджраяна. Серьезное решение, ответственное. Гампопа, часом, не был скучным моралистом?
 :Cry: 

2. Сначала в Тибете все были очень злые. Потом, как-то вдруг, сильно прибавилось страстных. А еще через какое-то время - вдруг стало очень много тупых, а количество злобных и страстных подсократилось. Кроме того, есть еще одна школа - для которой в доктрине ККОН не нашлось лишней клеши - посему про них как-то скромно умолчали. :Cool:

----------

Karma Sherab (11.07.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (09.07.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (09.07.2010), куру хунг (09.07.2010), Леонид Ш (12.07.2010), Ондрий (09.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Кроме того, есть еще одна школа - для которой в доктрине ККОН не нашлось лишней клеши - посему про них как-то скромно умолчали.


Ну вот, все понятно, вы не читали азов, буков, и вед ККОН. 
Значит так, в школу Сакья надлежит отправлять тех, у кого каждой из клеш ровно по 33%.
Если другая процентовка, то не я не знаю куда отправлять, не написано. В Тхераваду, наверное.

----------

Legba (09.07.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (09.07.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну вот, все понятно, вы не читали азов, буков, и вед ККОН. 
> Значит так, в школу Сакья надлежит отправлять тех, у кого каждой из клеш ровно по 33%.
> Если другая процентовка, то не я не знаю куда отправлять, не написано. В Тхераваду, наверное.


Мда. А ведь про школу Сакья Оле действительно молчит. Также как про многие другие школы. Может действительно не определился что из клеш куда приписывать  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Мда. А ведь про школу Сакья Оле действительно молчит. Также как про многие другие школы. Может действительно не определился что из клеш куда приписывать


Да не молчит про Сакья, а именно так, как я написал. Это в книге по Махамудре, у Гавайского спросите.

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да не молчит про Сакья, а именно так, как я написал. Это в книге по Махамудре, у Гавайского спросите.


Куда уж мне. Всё как-то другие тексты больше читаю.

Вот только куда тогда деть остальные школы? Джонанг например, кагьюпинские школы, где передается и практикуется дзогчен и пр.

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

> Т.е. доказательств у вас нет?


А какие объективные доказательства реализации могут быть, в принципе?

----------


## Tong Po

> Гампопа, часом, не был скучным моралистом?


В своей книге "Каким всё является" Оле Нидал не раз цитирует Гампопу и его "Драгоценное украшение Освобождения". Это - факт. В котором каждый может убедиться.

----------


## Топпер

> извините, что вмешиваюсь).
> 
> понимаете, Топпер, тут приводи доказательства, не приводи - бессмысленно получится. потому как в Вас все время тлеет свой маленький персональный холивар против Оле (и не только в Вас), это же даже новичкам видно). какой смысл Вам что-то доказывать, если вы сами для себя уже все давно доказали?


А не надо здесь про меня. Давайте лучше про Оле..



> а если бы даже не доказали... видеть реализацию - дело сугубо добровольное).


Т.е. вы *верите*, что Оле - реализованное существо? Ок. Вера ничем не хуже других вер.



> только не надо опять начинать сутрами трясти)))


Сколько же в вас уважения к слову Будды  :Frown: 



> кстати, Топпер, а Вы не заметили что опять пришли в чужой раздел и затеваете очередной холивар, за который конечно же Вас опять никто не забанит))?


Не заметил. 
Я просто попросил доказательств того, что Оле - просветлённый. Если вы заметите, своих утверждений я здесь вообще не приводил. Только вопрос.

----------

Denli (09.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если другая процентовка, то не я не знаю куда отправлять, не написано. В Тхераваду, наверное.


Об этом нам доложит Бханте Топпер. У него опыт.  :Big Grin:  Интересно какой процент клеш у Бханте выявил последний медосмотр?  :Big Grin: 




> Т.е. вы *верите*, что Оле - реализованное существо? Ок. Вера ничем не хуже других вер.


И, кстати, имеет аналоги. Например Папа Римский признается наместником Бога в нашем измерении.  :Smilie: ))

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Вот только куда тогда деть остальные школы? Джонанг например, кагьюпинские школы, где передается и практикуется дзогчен и пр.


нечеткая постановка вопроса. Надо так:
кого будем отпугивать в эти школы? 
Как конкретно отпугивать, если скучные отпугиваются прыжками, то чем отпугнуть смешанный, например, завистливо-тупой психотип?

В соответствии с концепцией "прогрессивной и авангардной (передовой) буддийской школы", необходимо вырабатывать все более прогрессивные подходы к решению вопроса психотип/школа. 
Надо обратить более пристальное внимание на нечетко выраженные психотипы, предназначеные для отпугивания в Сакья. Целесообразно выяснить предпочтительный вектор прогресса: 
1) Доработка нечетких психотипов до ... четких, с выраженным преобладанием одной из клеш, с последующим распугиванием в три школы.
2) Расширение списка приемлемых для буддизма психотипов, (добавляем ревность, зависть, возможно, вторичные клеши) и раширение списка арьергардных школ, им соотвествующих. Также решится вопрос со средствами распугивания.

----------

Кузьмич (11.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (09.07.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> А можно здесь поподробнее? Каким образом установлено, что он - реализованное существо? И в чём эта реализация выражается?


А каким образом установлено, что Будда - реализованое существо? Не надо мне говорить, что нельзя ровнять Будду и Оле - я это и сам знаю, я об аргументации обоих выражений. 

Сам Оле говорит, что достиг освобождения и 1-го уровня Бодхисаттвы. Верить в это, или смеяться над этим - личный выбор каждого.

----------


## Топпер

> А какие объективные доказательства реализации могут быть, в принципе?


Вот я и спрашиваю о них. Вы же написали, что Оле - реализованное существо. При этом не сделали приписку, что "я так верю". Вот я и решил, что есть у вас доказательства.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> А каким образом установлено, что Будда - реализованое существо? Не надо мне говорить, что нельзя ровнять Будду и Оле - я это и сам знаю, я об аргументации обоих выражений.


Не переводите стрелки.
Будде мы верим. Поведение и нравственность Будды были безупречны. Поэтому равнять с Оле, действительно не стоит.



> Сам Оле говорит, что достиг освобождения и 1-го уровня Бодхисаттвы. Верить в это, или смеяться над этим - личный выбор каждого.


А он может творить нерманакаи? Или как-либо подтвердить подобное заявление? Подобные заявления - это ведь уже серьёзно.

----------

Denli (09.07.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Сам Оле говорит, что достиг освобождения и 1-го уровня Бодхисаттвы. Верить в это, или смеяться над этим - личный выбор каждого.


почему "и"? Освобождения от чего?

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Не переводите стрелки.
> Будде мы верим. Поведение и нравственность Будды были безупречны. Поэтому равнять с Оле, действительно не стоит.


Вот и я о том же - Будде верим, а Далай Ламе - не верим. Одна вера не лучше другой, если использовать ее не для внутреннего пользования, а рассматривать с внешней стороны.




> А он может творить нерманакаи? Или как-либо подтвердить подобное заявление? Подобные заявления - это ведь уже серьёзно.


Я не знаю. Факт в том, что реально объективными методами (т.е. независящими от субъекта) проверить все это нельзя (и не только у Оле). Кто хочет - верит, кто не хочет - не верит.

----------


## Вова Л.

> почему "и"? Освобождения от чего?


От самсары, видимо. Я уже точно все это сейчас не помню (давно дело было), но Оле говорил, что думает, что достиг первого уровня. А про освобождение - это в принципе в каждом интервью, где у него спрашивают, достиг ли он просветления.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Vadimko

> Вот я и спрашиваю о них. Вы же написали, что Оле - реализованное существо. При этом не сделали приписку, что "я так верю". Вот я и решил, что есть у вас доказательства.


трудно представить, в принципе, какие-либо доказательства тому, кроме собственного опыта.

----------


## Топпер

> трудно представить, в принципе, какие-либо доказательства тому, кроме собственного опыта.


Ок.

----------


## Vadimko

> Сказано круто, но смысла не прибавилось.
> Что до базовых текстов и выталкивания в другие школы - я знаком с этой концепцией. Она несостоятельна - минимум по двум причинам
> 
> 1. Постоянно подчеркивается, что ККОН и есть настоящая Ваджраяна - остальное "как-то так". Соответственно, если "скучный моралист" не способен вместить стиль ККОН - ему вообще не подходит Ваджраяна. Серьезное решение, ответственное. Гампопа, часом, не был скучным моралистом?
> 
> 
> 2. Сначала в Тибете все были очень злые. Потом, как-то вдруг, сильно прибавилось страстных. А еще через какое-то время - вдруг стало очень много тупых, а количество злобных и страстных подсократилось. Кроме того, есть еще одна школа - для которой в доктрине ККОН не нашлось лишней клеши - посему про них как-то скромно умолчали.



Может я не прав, но скаладывается впечатление, что Оле _должен_ что-то некоторым участникам на этом форуме  :Smilie:  что вы имеете право с него требовать то и это, а с какого такого перепугу Оле должен себя вести так чтобы вам это нравилось и подходило? Он не червяк которые извивается так чтобы всем угодить, нравится вам это или нет.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Может я не прав, но скаладывается впечатление, что Оле _должен_ что-то некоторым участникам на этом форуме  что вы имеете право с него требовать то и это, а с какого такого перепугу Оле должен себя вести так чтобы вам это нравилось и подходило? Он не червяк которые извивается так чтобы всем угодить, нравится вам это или нет.


Тут Топпер наводит на основную буддийский несрастуху по логике. Буддизм пошел от Будды, и поэтому всё должно сводиться к Будде тем или иным способом.  А некоторые темы, типа стран дакинь и нагов и т.п. сводятся только путём веры. Но эта вера имеет  возможность личной проверки. 

Например великий брамин Сараха получил Махамудру просто из пространства ума, и никто не видел, что бы Будда Шакьямуни ему что-то передал.... Хочешь проверить - медитируй.


Да и вообще что-либо записывать стали только через 300 лет после паринирваны Будды Шакьямуни. Поэтому буддизм 300 лет хранился только лишь в умах людей. Так что тхеравадины тоже верят. Только они верят тем, кто эти 300 лет хранил ученье. А махаянцы верят тем, кто учения получал из страны дакинь или из пространства.

----------


## Топпер

> Да и вообще что-либо записывать стали только через 300 лет после паринирваны Будды Шакьямуни. Поэтому буддизм 300 лет как минимум хранился только лишь в умах людей. Так что тхеравадины тоже верят. Только они верят тем, кто эти 300 лет хранил ученье. А махаянцы верят тем, кто эти учения получал из страны дакинь или из пространства.


Ок. Давайте в это верить не будем и предположим, что за 300 лет устной передачи, учение было искажено. 
Но тогда этот же принцип давайте применим и к вашим текстам, которые записали через 1000 лет. Но тогда, они по вашей логике, должны были исказиться ещё больше.



> Тут Топпер наводит на основную буддийский несрастуху по логике. Буддизм пошел от Будды, и поэтому всё должно сводиться к Будде тем или иным способом.


Вы передёргиваете. Я в тибетском разделе такого не утверждаю. Давайте сведём хотя бы к Гамбопе.

----------

Denli (09.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (09.07.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Может я не прав, но скаладывается впечатление, что Оле _должен_ что-то некоторым участникам на этом форуме  что вы имеете право с него требовать то и это, а с какого такого перепугу Оле должен себя вести так чтобы вам это нравилось и подходило? Он не червяк которые извивается так чтобы всем угодить, нравится вам это или нет.


Ну что Вы. ОН - абсолютно никому ничего не должен - нехай делает, что хочет. Только вот загвоздка - ему-то тоже никто ничего не должен. И посему всякий может говорить о нем все, что ему вздумается - без всяких поправок типо "вы бы поаккуратнее, он же учитель" и т.п. Ситуация, к сожалению, строго симметричная. Если кто-то готов оправдать абсолютно любое поведение ОН (а похоже так оно и есть) - следует быть готовым к тому, что окружающие также не будут вести себя так, чтобы это "нравилось и подходило". Но вот незадача - к этому как раз никто не готов. :Big Grin:

----------

Denli (09.07.2010), Tseten (09.07.2010), Аньезка (09.07.2010), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.07.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (09.07.2010), Кузьмич (11.07.2010), куру хунг (09.07.2010), Леонид Ш (12.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2010)

----------


## Vadimko

> Ну что Вы. ОН - абсолютно никому ничего не должен - нехай делает, что хочет. Только вот загвоздка - ему-то тоже никто ничего не должен. И посему всякий может говорить о нем все, что ему вздумается - без всяких поправок типо "вы бы поаккуратнее, он же учитель" и т.п. Ситуация, к сожалению, строго симметричная. Если кто-то готов оправдать абсолютно любое поведение ОН (а похоже так оно и есть) - следует быть готовым к тому, что окружающие также не будут вести себя так, чтобы это "нравилось и подходило". Но вот незадача - к этому как раз никто не готов.


По факту он таки лама, но не все участники форума ламы, так что ситуация, как не крути, не строго симметрична.

----------


## Топпер

> По факту он таки лама, но не все участники форума ламы, так что ситуация, как не крути, не строго симметрична.


А, что делает человека ламой? Акцентирую внимание на том, что "лама" - это уже определённый титул и статус. Т.е. роль, во многом, внешняя. Здесь только на внутреннюю реализацию нельзя всё списать.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А, что делает человека ламой?


А что делает кучку пустотных по своей природе элементов человеком ? Шутка  :Wink: 

Топпер, извините пожалуйста за личность, но у Вас логика гаишника. Только гаишник хоть деньги получает за придирки к водителям-новичкам. А что Вы получаете за придирки к новичкам-буддистам ?

----------


## Legba

> По факту он таки лама, но не все участники форума ламы, так что ситуация, как не крути, не строго симметрична.


Ээ. Ошибка вышла. "Лама" (сиречь "Гуру") это форма взаимоотношений Учителя и Ученика. Ни образование (кхм...), ни многолетние ритриты (кхм, кхм...), ни монашеские или нагпинские обеты (долго и продолжительно кашляет), ни даже все это вместе - не делает кого либо Гуру. Только Вы сами можете решить - "это мой Гуру". На основании *анализа* качеств этого человека. И просто тот факт, что кто то еще считает этого человека Гуру (кто бы это ни был) - совершенно не рулит в данной ситуации. Кому то Саи Баба - Гуру, а кому-то Секо Асахара...  :Kiss: 
Что касается меня лично, то для собственной кишечной флоры (которая в тибетском буддизме таки считается живыми существами) я не то, что Гуру - я Господь Бог, творец Неба и Земли (их, локальных). Вы же мне не будете поклоняться (или даже относится всерьез) на этом основании? :Cool:

----------

Denli (09.07.2010), Аньезка (09.07.2010), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.07.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (09.07.2010), куру хунг (09.07.2010), Леонид Ш (12.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (09.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Нехотел, но напишу все-таки и свое мнение. К Оле у меня отношение двоякое - с одной стороны я видел несколько его интервью, где он говорил очень верные вещи простыми словами, с другой стороны - некоторые его поступки вызывают у меня недоумение. Насчет 1-й ступени бохисаттвы сомниваюсь... впрочем после его смерти все станет на свое места, будут знаки реализации - и все его недоброжелатели посыпят голову пеплом, не будет знаков - и можно будет с увереностью говорить о нем как о сектанте.

----------

Denli (09.07.2010), Tseten (09.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (09.07.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Dron

> По факту он таки лама, но не все участники форума ламы, так что ситуация, как не крути, не строго симметрична.


до проверки и личного принятия как ламы (гуру) - не лама.

Иллюстрация: один из главных учеников Цонкапы, когда впервые его встретил, знаков почтения не оказывал, не простирался, да чего-там, взял да и сел рядом. 
В смысле на одно сиденье с Цонкапой, тот подвинулся, не прерывая учения.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (09.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> ...некоторые его поступки вызывают у меня недоумение...


 Узнайте что страшного в этом для Вас и вполне вероятно, что можно выйти на какой-то очень свой глубинный страх.

----------


## Топпер

> А что делает кучку пустотных по своей природе элементов человеком ? Шутка 
> 
> Топпер, извините пожалуйста за личность, но у Вас логика гаишника. Только гаишник хоть деньги получает за придирки к водителям-новичкам. А что Вы получаете за придирки к новичкам-буддистам ?


У вас есть что по-факту сказать?

Например, лама это:
1. человек получивший буддийское образование
2. имеющий право передавать такую-то тантру
3. достигший просветления
4. тот, кого признали ламой 2-3-4-....10 крупных буддийских деятеля
5. тот, кто сам себя таковым назвал
6.......... иные варианты.

Вот это был бы ответ. А вы всё на личности да на личности  :Frown:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2010)

----------


## Vadimko

> Ээ. Ошибка вышла. "Лама" (сиречь "Гуру") это форма взаимоотношений Учителя и Ученика. Ни образование (кхм...), ни многолетние ритриты (кхм, кхм...), ни монашеские или нагпинские обеты (долго и продолжительно кашляет), ни даже все это вместе - не делает кого либо Гуру. Только Вы сами можете решить - "это мой Гуру". На основании *анализа* качеств этого человека. И просто тот факт, что кто то еще считает этого человека Гуру (кто бы это ни был) - совершенно не рулит в данной ситуации. Кому то Саи Баба - Гуру, а кому-то Секо Асахара... 
> Что касается меня лично, то для собственной кишечной флоры (которая в тибетском буддизме таки считается живыми существами) я не то, что Гуру - я Господь Бог, творец Неба и Земли (их, локальных). Вы же мне не будете поклоняться (или даже относится всерьез) на этом основании?


Человек для которого Оле лама даёт вам совет попридержать язык, в чём тут ошибка?

----------


## Legba

> Человек для которого Оле лама даёт вам совет попридержать язык, в чём тут ошибка?


Человек, для которого Оле *не* Лама - данный совет вполне правомочно будет игнорировать. Ошибка в том, что совет бессмысленный - человек не сообщает мне никакой новой информации, а делает (в грубой форме) предложение, которое *не* будет принято. :Wink:

----------

Denli (09.07.2010), Аньезка (09.07.2010), Артем Тараненко (09.07.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (09.07.2010), куру хунг (09.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2010)

----------


## Vadimko

> Человек, для которого Оле *не* Лама - данный совет вполне правомочно будет игнорировать. Ошибка в том, что совет бессмысленный - человек не сообщает мне никакой новой информации, а делает (в грубой форме) предложение, которое *не* будет принято.


узко - с точки зрения ученика Оле, это совсем не ошибка, а очень даже ценный совет.

----------


## Ersh

Дмитрий Рыбаков все-таки забанен и уже на месяц за постоянные переходы на личности. Следующий бан будет постоянным.

----------

Артем Тараненко (09.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> узко - с точки зрения ученика Оле, это совсем не ошибка, а очень даже ценный совет.


Это всего лишь совет. На совет реакция может быть соответствующая.
А вот о том, что ценный совет или нет - это субъективная оценка.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (09.07.2010)

----------


## Legba

> узко - с точки зрения ученика Оле, это совсем не ошибка, а очень даже ценный совет.


ОК. Но тогда (если Вы действительно цените этот совет) стоит попытаться донести его до собеседника убедительным способом. 
Аргументировать *хоть чем-то* свой ценный совет Вы не хотите. И того факта, что я ничего плохого про ОН не писал (кроме того, что считаю некую его концепцию упрощенно-популистской) тоже, очевидно, не заметили.

----------

Аньезка (09.07.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (09.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Узнайте что страшного в этом для Вас и вполне вероятно, что можно выйти на какой-то очень свой глубинный страх.


Глубинных страхов у меня уже не осталось) А вот смысл в рисково-пацанячих действиях, попирании нравственности и пр. я не вижу. Если Оле действительно достиг реализации, то его поступки имеют смысл и априори являются икусными средствами, недоступными видимо для нашего понимания. Если нет - то это банальная показуха и хождение на поводу у своих желаний.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (09.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (09.07.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Сам Оле говорит, что достиг освобождения и 1-го уровня Бодхисаттвы.


Жесть какая. 

"Для различных людей «Далай-Лама» означает разное. Для одних это значит, что я – живой Будда, земное воплощение Авалокитешвары, Бодхисатвы Сострадания. Для других это значит, что я – «Бог-Царь». В конце 50-х годов это значило, что я – вице-президент Постоянного комитета Китайской Народной республики. А когда я ушёл в изгнание, меня назвали контрреволюционером и паразитом. *Но всё это не то, что я думаю сам.* Для меня «Далай-Лама» - это лишь титул, означающий занимаемую мной должность. *Сам я просто человек и, в частности, тибетец, решивший быть буддийским монахом.*"(с) Далай-лама

----------

Tashi_Tsering (09.07.2010), Tseten (09.07.2010), Вова Л. (09.07.2010), куру хунг (09.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (09.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (09.07.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> У вас есть что по-факту сказать?
> 
> Например, лама это:
> 1. человек получивший буддийское образование
> 2. имеющий право передавать такую-то тантру
> 3. достигший просветления
> 4. тот, кого признали ламой 2-3-4-....10 крупных буддийских деятеля
> 5. тот, кто сам себя таковым назвал
> 6.......... иные варианты.
> ...


Ну, поскольку у последователей Оле очевидно вовнутрях стойкое нежелание даже поинтересоваться кто ж их лама, то я им помогу.

Для незнакомых с английским, в тексте английским по белому повторены слова Legpa.

Оле брал на себя обеты геньена и ему было дозволено его Учителями давать учения по Дхарме. Приблизительно так же, как инструкторы СМС в ДО могут давать объяснения соответствующих уровней СМС. Как-то так.

А чо, Лама Берхин тоже ничего себе звучит  :Smilie:

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.07.2010)

----------


## Legba

> А чо, Лама Берхин тоже ничего себе звучит


Кто знает, может лет через сколько-то так и будет. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Т.е. вы *верите*, что Оле - реализованное существо? Ок. Вера ничем не хуже других вер.


в том что Оле реализованное существо, я знаю на собственном опыте. вера здесь не при делах




> Сколько же в вас уважения к слову Будды


не передергивайте. слово Будды и манипулирование его словом - разные вещи




> Не заметил. 
> Я просто попросил доказательств того, что Оле - просветлённый. Если вы заметите, своих утверждений я здесь вообще не приводил. Только вопрос.


Жаль, что продолжаете не замечать... как показывает опыт, Вам нужны ответы на вопросы об Оле только лишь за тем, чтобы в который раз заявить об своей железобетонной негативной позиции в отношении него.


Кстати, а Вы можете ответить честно и прямо, пребывая в разделе тибетского буддизма, ответить: Махаяна и Ваджраяна - это Дхарма Будды? только да или нет. все прочее будет расценено как увиливание от прямого ответа

----------


## Vadimko

> Это всего лишь совет. На совет реакция может быть соответствующая.
> А вот о том, что ценный совет или нет - это субъективная оценка.


Будда тоже давал советы, а не заповеди  :Wink:  Конечно каждый сам делает свой выбор, это его право.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Будда тоже давал советы, а не заповеди


Ой  :EEK!:

----------


## Карма Палджор

Извините, не смог удержаться

Сперва было записано.




> Человек для которого Оле лама даёт вам совет попридержать язык, в чём тут ошибка?


потом




> Будда тоже давал советы, а не заповеди  Конечно каждый сам делает свой выбор, это его право.


Будда тоже, как и Vadimko, давал советы. Мда... чудесно

----------

Tseten (09.07.2010), Артем Тараненко (09.07.2010), Гьялцен (15.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> в том что Оле реализованное существо, я знаю на собственном опыте. вера здесь не при делах


Можете об этом рассказать подробнее? Как вы на основании личного опыта сделали вывод, что Оле - просветлённый?



> не передергивайте. слово Будды и манипулирование его словом - разные вещи


Не думаю, что словосочетание "трясти сутрами" - хорошее.



> Жаль, что продолжаете не замечать... как показывает опыт, Вам нужны ответы на вопросы об Оле только лишь за тем, чтобы в который раз заявить об своей железобетонной негативной позиции в отношении него.


Из правил форума:



> # На форуме запрещено переводить дискуссию на обсуждение личных качеств собеседника.
> # Запрещено открывать новую тему в ответ на существующую тему, либо на закрытую тему без согласования с модератором форума.
> # На форуме запрещено давать оценку степени развития участника. Все, что можно оценить, — это степень соответствия высказываний собеседника положениям той или иной школы Учения.
> #* Не пытайтесь угадывать мотивацию участников форума* и не прибегайте к аргументам типа: “На самом деле за Вашими словами скрыт тот-то и тот-то смысл”, “Вашей истинной мотивацией в этом высказывании было то-то и то-то” – по умолчанию подразумевается, что Ваш собеседник думает именно то, что говорит.





> Кстати, а Вы можете ответить честно и прямо, пребывая в разделе тибетского буддизма, ответить: Махаяна и Ваджраяна - это Дхарма Будды? только да или нет. все прочее будет расценено как увиливание от прямого ответа


Здесь я этого делать не буду. Не тот раздел. И не нужно здесь всуе поминать махаяну и тхераваду. Речь о соответствии действий Оле Нидала канонам Кагью в узком смысле слова и тибетского буддизма, в более широком смысле.

А мою точку зрения и так все знают. Если  же вы её не знаете, можем перейти в ПС.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Почитайте, что Шамарпа пишет об Оле Нидале и о том, почему он (Шамарпа) решил не учить Ваджраяне в своих центрах Bodhi Path. http://www.shamarpa.org/index.php?id=6&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=42&tx_ttnews[backPid]=1&cHash=c8dc857de4

Некоторые цитаты оттуда:



> In that way *he combined the hippie lifestyle with tantric conduct*...





> Lama Ole came to India as a hippie who did everything with wild energy. Although His Holiness the 16th Karmapa advised him to calm down, he never criticized him directly as he was a westerner. Actually Lama Ole's fascination with tantric sex is not exceptional, most of the western hippies who were interested in Buddhism liked it very much. In that respect he is not different from them, he has simply been louder than most about it. Kagyupa Lamas taught hippies the most about yabyum practice. Of course they taught it according to the ancient tantric traditions *but western hippies understood it as a practice to turn their sexual desires and habits into meaningful sex*.





> After observing this movement for 30 years, my conclusion is that Vajrayana is not really suitable for most people in both the West and in Asia, including Tibet. You cannot generalize, of course. There are certainly exceptions, but in most cases it is not suitable. Since sex is taught as the main core of tantric practice in the West and this does not benefit anyone, *what is generally practiced as Tantra in the West is based on a big misunderstanding*.

----------

Аньезка (09.07.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2010), С ергей (03.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2010), Ярославна (10.10.2010)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> в том что Оле реализованное существо, я знаю на собственном опыте. вера здесь не при делах


Вы уже второй раз упоминаете термин "реализованное существо". Резонно возникает вопрос: что оно (существо) реализовало?

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Можете об этом рассказать подробнее? Как вы на основании личного опыта сделали вывод, что Оле - просветлённый?


зачем я буду рассказывать о своем личном опыте человеку, который годами отзывается негативно о моем Учителе? 





> Здесь я этого делать не буду. Не тот раздел. И не нужно здесь всуе поминать махаяну и тхераваду. Речь о соответствии действий Оле Нидала канонам Кагью в узком смысле слова и тибетского буддизма, в более широком смысле.
> А мою точку зрения и так все знают. Если  же вы её не знаете, можем перейти в ПС.


Я про Тхераваду ни слова не сказал, если что. а публично задал прямой вопрос. Вы не хотите ответить на него публично, но публично позволяете себе периодически устраивать холивары против моего Учителя в разделе Кагью ,

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Цитата:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Сам Оле говорит, что достиг освобождения и 1-го уровня Бодхисаттвы. Верить в это, или смеяться над этим - личный выбор каждого.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Бодхисаттва первой бхуми не умеет творить нирманакаи. Из сверхспособностей у такого бодхисаттвы только возможность в один момент времени выслушивать наставления от ста будд, и умение видеть на сто йоджан и, собственно, все  :Smilie: 

Если вспомнить Будду Шакьямуни, то когда он (махаянское мнение, конечно) достиг первой ступени бодхисаттвы (т.е.) в совершенстве освоил парамиту даяния, то он отдал свое тело тигрице, которая умирала от голода. Подождем от Оле чего-нибудь аналогичного?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (09.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Я про Тхераваду ни слова не сказал, если что. а публично задал прямой вопрос. Вы не хотите ответить на него публично, ,


ответы Топпера давно известны и здесь никому не нужны. Тибетский буддизм от этих ответов ничего не выиграет. А Топпер и подавно.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я про Тхераваду ни слова не сказал, если что. а публично задал прямой вопрос. Вы не хотите ответить на него публично, но публично позволяете себе периодически устраивать холивары против моего Учителя в разделе Кагью ,


Простите, что вмешиваюсь, но бханте задавал вопросы, на которые Вы отвечали, что это не его дело.  :Smilie:

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> ответы Топпера давно известны и здесь никому не нужны. Тибетский буддизм от этих ответов ничего не выиграет. А Топпер и подавно.


а от холиваров здесь кто-то выигрывает?

----------


## Dron

нет, поэтому Топпер и не отвечает на ваш вопрос

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Если вспомнить Будду Шакьямуни, то когда он (махаянское мнение, конечно) достиг первой ступени бодхисаттвы (т.е.) в совершенстве освоил парамиту даяния, то он отдал свое тело тигрице, которая умирала от голода. Подождем от Оле чего-нибудь аналогичного?


Наблюдая, как Оле в среднем по 18-20 часов в сутки на протяжении почти 4-х десятков лет, каждый день, отдает все свое время и силы на лекции, курсы, наставления и помощь своим ученикам, я вижу что он без сомнения реализовал парамиту даяния (щедрости). в современной ситуации кажется несравнимо полезнее помогать максимальному количеству живых существ на максимально далекую перспективу, чем отдать себя на обед диким зверям :Smilie: 

Будда отдал себя на съедение в одной из прошлых жизней, а не в той когда 45 лет учил :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (10.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если вспомнить Будду Шакьямуни, то когда он (махаянское мнение, конечно) достиг первой ступени бодхисаттвы (т.е.) в совершенстве освоил парамиту даяния, то он отдал свое тело тигрице, которая умирала от голода. Подождем от Оле чего-нибудь аналогичного?


Я не эксперт по бхумям  :Smilie:  но вроде это 2-й левел

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> нет, поэтому Топпер и не отвечает на ваш вопрос


а холивары продолжаются

----------


## Dron

да, давайте еще один замутим

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Я не эксперт по бхумям  но вроде это 2-й левел


Совершенство даяния? ИМХО первый. Вечером до текста доберусь, уточню.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Простите, что вмешиваюсь, но бханте задавал вопросы, на которые Вы отвечали, что это не его дело.


я так не отвечал, не передергивайте

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> я так не отвечал, не передергивайте


Из последнего (жарко, листать лениво)




> "зачем я буду рассказывать о своем личном опыте человеку, который годами отзывается негативно о моем Учителе?"

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Совершенство даяния? ИМХО первый. Вечером до текста доберусь, уточню.


http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/%...82%D1%82%D0%B2

----------

Tashi_Tsering (09.07.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Из последнего (жарко, листать лениво)


послушайте, Артем, я конечно сейчас могу процитировать правила форума про "не пытайтесь угадать мотивацию..." и т.д., как недавно уже Топпер справедливо процитировал это мне. но не буду, ибо на мой взгляд наш с Вами разговор может скатиться в банальный флуд  в этом топике)

----------


## Legba

Ну вот жеж:




> Первая Бхуми
> 
> Это первая из десяти бхуми благородных бодхисаттв, стадия, на которой истина реальности явлений становится очевидной. Поэтому она называется путем видения. На этой стадии, также присутствует изобильное блаженство, отличное от любого другого ранее известного, поэтому эта бхуми известна как стадия «Совершенная Радость».
> 
> На этой стадии очищается омрачение скупости и связанные с ней привычные тенденции, и совершенствуется парамита щедрости, бодхисаттвы обретают двенадцать групп качеств, каждая из которых состоит из сотни.
> 
> Они также способны: -входить и выходить из сотни состояний самадхи за единственное мгновение, -видеть сотню будд лицом к лицу, и получать их благословение, -путешествовать по ста сферам будд, -сотрясти сотню мировых систем, -осветить сотню мировых систем, -привести сотню существ к совершенному созреванию, -проявиться в сотне эонах в одно мгновение, -знать сотню эонов прошлого и -сотню эонов будущего -открыть сотню дверей к Дхарме, *-проявить сотню эманаций, и -для каждого из этих тел, проявить сотню спутников.*
> 
> На этой стадии, бодхисаттва может принять рождение как правитель Джамбудвипы.


Усе они могут на Первом бхуми, не сумлевайтесь. :Embarrassment:

----------

Tashi_Tsering (09.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2010), Ондрий (09.07.2010)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/%...82%D1%82%D0%B2


Таки я был прав  :Big Grin: 




> *Первая Бхуми*
> ....
> На этой стадии очищается омрачение скупости и связанные с ней привычные тенденции, и совершенствуется парамита щедрости


На второй уже наступает совершенство нравственности и т.д.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Ну вот жеж:
> 
> Усе они могут на Первом бхуми, не сумлевайтесь.


Упс! Мара попутал  :Smilie: 

Правда, справедливости для, это не называется нирманакаей.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> послушайте, Артем, я конечно сейчас могу процитировать правила форума про "не пытайтесь угадать мотивацию..." и т.д., как недавно уже Топпер справедливо процитировал это мне. но не буду, ибо на мой взгляд наш с Вами разговор может скатиться в банальный флуд  в этом топике)


Ну не объясняйте Топперу, объясните мне. Я вон даже за Вас Вашу работу сделал, письмо нашел. Мне медальку.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

По поводу бхуми добавлю. Оле говорил, что он скорее всего уже достиг первого бхуми, так как видел будд, а для этого надо быть на первом бхуми. 

Вобщем, кто ж знает, может и достиг...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Оле говорил, что он скорее всего уже достиг первого бхуми, так как видел будд, а для этого надо быть на первом бхуми.


Жене скажу. Пусть погордится мальца.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Жене скажу. Пусть погордится мальца.


Она тоже видела будд?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> - проявиться в сотне эонах в одно мгновение


Вот тут подробнее.. очень интересный пассаж.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Она тоже видела будд?


И не раз  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Вот тут подробнее.. очень интересный пассаж.


Сорри, подробнее не написано. Могу при случае спросить у Раньяка Патрула Ринпоче, что Первый Патрул Ринпоче имел ввиду.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вероятно вездесущесть.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> зачем я буду рассказывать о своем личном опыте человеку, который годами отзывается негативно о моем Учителе?


Тогда зачем начинали разговор, если не хотите приводить аргументы?



> Вы не хотите ответить на него публично, но публично позволяете себе периодически устраивать холивары против моего Учителя в разделе Кагью,


Кроме перехода на личности иных аргументов нет? Ок.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Тогда зачем начинали разговор, если не хотите приводить аргументы?
> 
> Кроме перехода на личности иных аргументов нет? Ок.


Топпер, у меня хватит терпения повторить Вам уже в который раз, что занимаемая Вами жесткая и негативная позиция относительно Оле, делает бессмысленным приведение каких-либо аргументов.

для меня Оле - величайший пример самоотверженной работы для блага всех живых существ, для Вас - самозванец в традиции, которую Вы к тому же и не признаете. о чем тут говорить?

----------

Tong Po (10.07.2010)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> По поводу бхуми добавлю. Оле говорил, что он скорее всего уже достиг первого бхуми, так как видел будд, а для этого надо быть на первом бхуми. 
> 
> Вобщем, кто ж знает, может и достиг...


Для того, чтоб видеть будд, не требуется быть на какой-либо бхуми. Для этого вполне можно быть и животным — например конь, на котором Будда Шакьямуни покинул дворец своего отца, был конем  :Wink:  Будду так же видел Мара (вы ж согласны, что он не бодхисаттва?) и еще куча всяких людей/животных/богов и пр.

----------

Артем Тараненко (09.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Для того, чтоб видеть будд, не требуется быть на какой-либо бхуми. Для этого вполне можно быть и животным — например конь, на котором Будда Шакьямуни покинул дворец своего отца, был конем  Будду так же видел Мара (вы ж согласны, что он не бодхисаттва?) и еще куча всяких людей/животных/богов и пр.


Для того чтобы увидеть грубое тело будды - нирманакайю, не требуется быть на каком-то бхуми. Нирманакайя будды может быть и в форме животных. На уровнях бхуми видят другие тонкие тела будд - самбхогакайи.

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

О маномая-кая:




> *[Три вида тела, творимого мыслью]*
> (136) Здесь Благодатный молвил бодхисаттве-махасаттве Махамати:
> 
> — [Ныне] дам тебе наставление о разновидностях обретения тела, творимого мыслью. Прилежно внемли и поразмысли над этим усердно. Поведаю я тебе.
> 
> — Поистине, Благодатный, так и будет, — заверил Благодатного бодхисаттва-махасаттва Махамати и изготовился слушать.
> 
> Благодатный молвил:
> 
> ...


О нирмана-кая:




> *[Тело преображений]*
> Кроме того, Махамати, бодхисаттвы, всецело постигшие природу ума, мышления и мыслеразличающего сознания, пяти дхарм и двойную бессамостность, становятся способны для блага других [существ] облекаться в любое тело-форму (вишва-рупа), уподобляясь воображаемому по сути своей волшебному камню (чинта-мани)*, принимающему, в зависимости от желания [его владельца], всевозможные формы. Вновь и вновь посещая собрания во всех землях Будды, они лично услышат от всех Татхагат наставления, недоступные последователям всех колесниц шраваков и пратьекабудд, о природе всех дхарм, подобных майе, сну, вид&#233;нию, отражению луны в водах и свободных от рождения иль увядания, от вечносущности иль разрушения. Также они достигнут сотен тысяч самадхи, (73) более чем миллион триллионов самадхи, и, обретая эти самадхи, будут переходить из одной земли [Будды] в другую. И, преданно восхваляя будд, во всех обителях божественных миров, где им доведётся быть, они будут проповедовать о Трёх Драгоценностях. Проявляя тела будды, в окружении множества шраваков и бодхисаттв, они, дабы устранить [представления о] существующем и не-существующем, будут давать наставления о бытии и не-бытии внешнего [мира], зримые проявления коего — лишь [нечто,] видящееся самому уму. 
> ------------------------------------------------
> * Чинта-мани (букв. «мысль-драгоценность») — мифический драгоценный камень, способный, согласно преданиям, исполнять любые желания; в буддизме также — один из эпитетов Будды. 
> 
> Далее Благодатный в связи с этим произнёс такую гатху: 
> 
> 136. Буде происходящие из рода Победителя постигают мир как просто ум, 
> вместе с чудесным телом [преображений], не порождающим деяний и самскар*, 
> ...


*Ланкаватара-сутра*, гл. 3 и 2.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Для того чтобы увидеть грубое тело будды - нирманакайю, не требуется быть на каком-то бхуми. Нирманакайя будды может быть и в форме животных. На уровнях бхуми видят другие тонкие тела будд - самбхогакайи.


Да, конечно! Но в оригинальном посте было: "видел будд", без уточнения.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Сообщение от *Eternal Jew*
> По умолчанию из написанного мною выше (и написанного мною ранее) следует, что я:
> 
> 1) лично испросил и получил лунг на полную практику Гуру-йоги ЕС Кармапы 16 у ЕС Кармапы 17-го (на что, так сказать, имел полное право);
> 
> 2) испросил и получил лунг на тот же вариант полной практики Гуру-йоги ЕС Кармапы 16 у Чоки Нима Ринпоче -не только как у моего Учителя, но и как у ламы, которого связывали с предыдущим воплощением Кармапы очень прочные обстоятельства и ваджрные обязательства (почему "еще раз" - тоже не вижу ничего в этом удивительного: в биографиях многих практиков можно прочитать стандартную фразу, к примеру: "Получал Передачу на практику такую-то у (...) - далее идет список Учителей - столько-то раз");
> 
> 3) ко всему прочему имею Передачу на Гуру-йогу ЕС Кармапы 16-го в том виде, в котором дал мне ее другой мой лама - Оле Нидал. Данная практика также никаким образом НЕ является "неполной".
> 
> ...


Надо же, как закручено - еще не Заратустра... но для многих участников "БФ" сойдет именно по причине "красивости"... Они же не читали знаменитое высказывание Конфуция: *"Достаточно, чтобы слова выражали смысл"*  :Smilie: 

В связи с этим даже не вижу особого смысла объяснять отдельным "дзен"-"практикующим"  в разделе о тибетском буддизме некоторые бесполезные  :Smilie:  понятия: 

1) что такое Парампара (Линия Преемственности) в Ваджраяне;
2) почему именно в Ваджраяне стремятся получать Дхарму у Учителей, принадлежащих к непрерывной Линии Передачи;
3) почему Дхарму получают в виде уполномачиваний на практики, комментарии к ним и т.п., т.е. по системе лунг-ванг-трилунг;
4) почему все Учителя, равно как и все остальные "обычные" практикующие стремятся получить лунги, ванги и трилунги неоднократно, да и не просто "получить" (и повесить себе за это медальку на шею или хотя бы сделать отметочку в блокнотике: "Вчера в десятый раз получил от ЕСДЛ поучения по (...)), но и: а) изучать их самостоятельно; б) анализировать; в) применять их на практике.

... ибо все равно не поймут.  :Smilie: 

Я встречал ранее доморощенных последователей "дзен", уверенных(!), что Дхарму можно и нужно получать по литисточникам типа Алана Уоттса (и прочих "буддологов"), а к собственной реализации можно прийти, не встретив на своем жизненном пути ни одного "живого" учителя... Равно как и других "буддистов", уверенных, что они имеют полное право использовать любую практику Ваджраяны... полученную из интернета или найденную в книжке  :Smilie:  

... Именно поэтому для меня это не новость и такой modus operandi не является для меня чем-то вызывающим особый, хотя бы и чисто академический, интерес.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Для того, чтоб видеть будд, не требуется быть на какой-либо бхуми. Для этого вполне можно быть и животным — например конь, на котором Будда Шакьямуни покинул дворец своего отца, был конем


То есть конь понимал, что везёт на себе будду?

Разве все современники Гаутамы Шакьямуни видели в нём Будду?

Когда  Асанга носил Будду Майтрею на плече,  все видели лишь собаку.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> То есть конь понимал, что везёт на себе будду?
> 
> Разве все современники Гаутамы Шакьямуни видели в нём Будду?
> 
> Когда  Асанга носил Будду Майтрею на плече,  все видели лишь собаку.


Полное и достоверное знание о будде есть только у другого будды. У бодхисаттв же и других живых существ есть только частичное представление о качествах будды. 

Нирманакая — "специальное" тело будды, которое и служит для того, чтобы обычные живые существа могли его видеть. 

Насчет Майтреи: я не уверен, что он являлся Арья Асанге в виде нирманакаи.

PS Вы выборочно цитируете. Вы согласны с тем, что Мара точно понимал, что перед ним будда и пытался ему навредить? При этом мара не являлся бодхисаттвой какой-либо бхуми?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Полное и достоверное знание о будде есть только у другого будды. У бодхисаттв же и других живых существ есть только частичное представление о качествах будды.


С этим согласен.




> Нирманакая — "специальное" тело будды, которое и служит для того, чтобы обычные живые существа могли его видеть.


Видеть можно просто как обычного человека, в лучшем случае. А то что он - будда, можно, например, только верить.
Вы же сказали, что конь видел будду. По Вашему - муравьи тоже видели будду?




> PS Вы выборочно цитируете. Вы согласны с тем, что Мара точно понимал, что перед ним будда и пытался ему навредить? При этом мара не являлся бодхисаттвой какой-либо бхуми?


Как я могу быть согласен или не согласен? Я точно не знаю чего там видел Мара ))) И возможно Мара - это вообще собирательный образ.

Некоторые сущности видят побольше нашего человеческого видения, однако при этом не бодхисаттвы. Также есть высокореализованные ламы, которые выполняя ритуалы,  видят гораздо больше, чем мы можем  видеть. Лама может видеть всех приглашенных на цог, а мы, даже сидя рядом с ламой, видим  лишь свое обыденное окружение.

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> ну да, ничем другим Оле на определенный род людей впечатление не произвести, отличная логика...
> 
> Вы бы по-аккуратнее с резкими формулировками к буддийскому учителю


да. с учителем ваджраяны. в АПе ходят рассказы про то, как Оле передаёт Тантру...

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> да. с учителем ваджраяны. в АПе ходят рассказы про то, как Оле передаёт Тантру...


"И словно мухи тут и там, ходят слухи по домам, а беззубые старухи их разносят по умам, их разносят по умам" (с)Владимир  Высоцкий

----------


## Dron

> да. с учителем ваджраяны. в АПе ходят рассказы про то, как Оле передаёт Тантру...


Так еще бы не передавать тантру учителю передовой западной алмазной тантрийской ваджраянской линии. 
Не понятно, Тендзин, что вас не устраивает. Если ОН арья, так он тантру по своему усмотрению может передавать, собственные ритуалы творить, это приемлемо.
Давайте уж начнем намтар создавать, как Оле передает Тантру?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если ОН арья, так он тантру по своему усмотрению может передавать, собственные ритуалы творить, это приемлемо.


За исправление слова Будды в текстах даже Цонкапу наказывали, рядом с которым Оле и рядом не стоит. Не стоит додумывать то, чего нет, даже из лучших побуждений.

----------

filoleg (11.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (11.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (11.07.2010)

----------


## Dron

> За исправление слова Будды в текстах даже Цонкапу наказывали, .


Не стоит додумывать то, чего нет, даже из лучших побуждений.

речь не про исправление текстов, а про передачу тантры. Квалифицированный ачарья может делать это неформально, так сказать, Кедруб Дже почитайте, что-ли.
Вопрос был к Тендзину с просьбой поделиться реальными историями. Можно ли, например, считать прыжок на учеников аналогом известного удара башмаком по голове? Неизвестная мне доселе грань в алмазе авангардного западного буддизма,  интересно.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

То Бодхисаттва 1-ой бхуми, то уже полностью реализованный, что и Тантру передавать может...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Неизвестная мне доселе грань в алмазе авангардного западного буддизма,  интересно.


Вах какой слог.  :Smilie:  Все-таки надо открывать литературное отделение.

В общем, спасибо за пояснение. Оле, за неимением башмакомета, решил покрыть собственным телом максимальное количество последователей на дискотеке.  :Big Grin:  Запишем приемчик.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Для того, чтоб видеть будд, не требуется быть на какой-либо бхуми. Для этого вполне можно быть и животным — например конь, на котором Будда Шакьямуни покинул дворец своего отца, был конем  Будду так же видел Мара (вы ж согласны, что он не бодхисаттва?) и еще куча всяких людей/животных/богов и пр.


Речь шла, конечно же, о тонких телах Будд. Хотя, и для того, чтобы видеть их не обязательно быть бодхисаттвой первого бхуми. Просто я повторил, чтобы было понятно, почему именно Оле решил, что является бодхисаттвой первого бхуми.

----------


## Dron

есть специальная Нирманакайя, для находящихся на первых двух путях.
Справедливости ради надо отметить, что порядочное чертило из мира божеств с нормальной шаматхой тоже может намаячить что угодно начинающим, да и не только начинающим, хоть и Шакьямуни в 3Д.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Можно ли, например, считать прыжок на учеников аналогом известного удара башмаком по голове?


Чтобы ответить, надо посмотреть на учеников. Получился ли удар?

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (12.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> да. с учителем ваджраяны. в АПе ходят рассказы про то, как Оле передаёт Тантру...


Рассказы? В АП? Ходят? Можно поконкретнее выразить Вашу мысль, я говорю Вам волшебное слово- Пожалуйста!  :Smilie:  Мне очень важно понять к какому из "рассказов ходящих в АП" Вы отправляете читателей этого форума.
Спасибо за лояльность и сотрудничество.

----------


## Штелп

> Это глупость. И отсутствие осознанности.
> 
> P.S. Хотя, пардон, может даже не глупость, а конкретный расчет произвести впечатление на определенного рода людей.


Правильно-ли я понял, что Вы имеете достаточную квалификацию и подтверждённую(кем, когда,где) информацию о том, что Оле глуп и не имеет осознаности, либо имеет расчётливые планы добиться *некоего впечатления* у каких-то конкретных людей, конкретного(какого) рода?
Прошу Вас, выдайте : у кого , какое впечатление должно возникнуть и что  за гешефт от этого впечатления для Оле?
Ваша стойкая уверенность в изложенном, в этой дискуссии вызывает обоснованные надежды на полномоштабный, не предвзятый и глубоко развёрнутый ответ.
Спасибо за лояльность и сотрудничество.

----------


## Аньезка

> Правильно-ли я понял, что Вы имеете достаточную квалификацию и подтверждённую(кем, когда,где) информацию о том, что Оле глуп и не имеет осознаности, либо имеет расчётливые планы добиться *некоего впечатления* у каких-то конкретных людей, конкретного(какого) рода?
> Прошу Вас, выдайте : у кого , какое впечатление должно возникнуть и что  за гешефт от этого впечатления для Оле?
> Ваша стойкая уверенность в изложенном, в этой дискуссии вызывает обоснованные надежды на полномоштабный, не предвзятый и глубоко развёрнутый ответ.
> Спасибо за лояльность и сотрудничество.


Сами то поняли, что сказали?  :Big Grin:

----------

Артем Тараненко (12.07.2010)

----------


## Штелп

Очень хорошо понимаю и готов дать любые разъяснения по любому своему вопросу к Вам, с максимально возможной благожелательностью и терпением  :Kiss:

----------


## Аньезка

Сначала позвольте мне у Вас спросить: Зачем Оле все время куда-то прыгает и что-то ломает?
Рассчитываю на полномоштабный, непредвзятый и глубоко развёрнутый ответ.)))

----------

Tseten (12.07.2010), Кузьмич (13.07.2010), куру хунг (12.07.2010), Леонид Ш (12.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (12.07.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> Сначала позвольте мне у Вас спросить: Зачем Оле все время куда-то прыгает и что-то ломает?
> Рассчитываю на полномоштабный, непредвзятый и глубоко развёрнутый ответ.)))


Развёрнуто, не предвзято и очень надеюсь на- глубоко...
Отвечать вопросом на вопрос не очень вежливо, но раз прекрасная Дама лишает нас своей вежливости(*это часом не геноцид по половому признаку*?)- стерпим от Дамы и ответим с максимальной полномоштабностью.
Ввиду того, что Оле Нидал состоявшийся, успешный, самодостаточный, дееспособный, взрослый человек, он ведёт себя так как считает нужным себя вести.
Ввиду того, что Оле Нидал состоявшийся, успешный, квалифицированный Учитель, он вправе использовать для обучения методы, сообразно своему опыту и квалификации.
Ввиду того, что я лично не общался с Оле по поводу событий о которых Вы меня встречно-допрашиваете и никаких сведений по этим событиям от Оле не получал, я и не создавал топиков которые прямо или косвенно указывают на:" прыжки"," всё время" и "что-то ломает" и более того, не делал никаких выводов опирающихся на эти топики, не выносил никаких суждений опирающихся на эти глубоко информативные сообщения! Но поскольку я своими глазами прочитал эти сообщения за Вашей подписью, увидел то,насколько уверенным выглядит Ваш вывод из того, что Вы написали, я и спрашиваю Вас о той информации на основании которой Вы столь уверенно пришли к выводам и заключениям по поводу Оле.
Говоря коротко: может знаете чего, что мне неизвестно.
Теперь отвечайте Вы, вот мои вопросы ещё раз:
Правильно-ли я понял, что Вы имеете достаточную квалификацию и подтверждённую(кем, когда,где) информацию о том, что Оле глуп и не имеет осознаности, либо имеет расчётливые планы добиться некоего впечатления у каких-то конкретных людей, конкретного(какого) рода?
Прошу Вас, выдайте : у кого , какое впечатление должно возникнуть и что за гешефт от этого впечатления для Оле?
Ваша стойкая уверенность в изложенном, в этой дискуссии вызывает обоснованные надежды на полномоштабный, не предвзятый и глубоко развёрнутый ответ.
Спасибо за лояльность и сотрудничество.

----------


## куру хунг

> Ввиду того, что Оле Нидал *состоявшийся, успешный, самодостаточный, дееспособный, взрослый человек, он ведёт себя так как считает нужным себя вести.*


 


> *Теперь отвечайте Вы, вот мои вопросы ещё раз:
> Правильно-ли я понял, что Вы имеете достаточную квалификацию и подтверждённую(кем, когда,где) информацию о том, что Оле глуп и не имеет осознаности, либо имеет расчётливые планы добиться некоего впечатления у каких-то конкретных людей, конкретного(какого) рода?
> Прошу Вас, выдайте : у кого , какое впечатление должно возникнуть и что за гешефт от этого впечатления для Оле?*


 Позвольте мне, коротенько  вашими же словами:



 Ввиду того, что на данном форуме в обсуждении Оле(а равно как и других учителей) *учавствуют состоявшиеся, успешные, самодостаточные, дееспособные, взрослые люди, они ведeт себя так как считает нужным себя вести*. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: , т. е говорить, что думают.

----------

Аньезка (12.07.2010), Артем Тараненко (12.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (12.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (12.07.2010)

----------


## Vadimko

> Сначала позвольте мне у Вас спросить: Зачем Оле все время куда-то прыгает и что-то ломает?
> Рассчитываю на полномоштабный, непредвзятый и глубоко развёрнутый ответ.)))


А почему вас эти прыжки и поломы так сильно беспокоят (или интересуют)?

----------


## Топпер

> А почему вас эти прыжки и поломы так сильно беспокоят (или интересуют)?


Потому, что Оле, претендуя на статус учителя, должен понимать, что его личное поведение скажется на имидже буддизма.

----------

Артем Тараненко (12.07.2010), куру хунг (12.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (12.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2010)

----------


## Vadimko

> Потому, что Оле, претендуя на статус учителя, должен понимать, что его личное поведение скажется на имидже буддизма.


И что порочащего имеется в его прыжках?

----------


## Штелп

> Позвольте мне, коротенько ми вашими же словами:
> 
> 
> 
>  Ввиду того, что на данном форуме в обсуждении Оле(а равно как и других учителей) *учавствуют состоявшиеся, успешные, самодостаточные, дееспособные, взрослые люди, они ведёт себя так как считает нужным себя вести*., т. е говорить, что думают.


Вот мы с Вами(фото Ваше? Настоящее? :Kiss: )на данном форуме всё и уточняем, откуда те или иные мысли берутся, или Вы считаете, что я не вправе нижайше испросить объяснений собственных утверждений у прекрасной незнакомки(а поскольку я не имею чести знать эту Девушку, я и не знаю успешна-ли она, состоялась-ли, самодостаточна, дееспособна итп..) Куру Хунг ведёт себя как хочет и думает что хочет,КуруХунг последователен,прост и понятен, но мне интересны ЕЁ ответы, Её думы, а самое главное- что"б одно соответствовало другому :Embarrassment: 
Стоило вернуться и увидеть КуруХунга, Ваш портрет уже не стереть...  :Cool:

----------


## Штелп

> Потому, что Оле, претендуя на статус учителя, должен понимать, что его личное поведение скажется на имидже буддизма.


Оле не претендент, он уже в статусе и уже оказывает действительное влияние на восприятие Буддизма.
Оценки этого влияния разные, но поживём-увидим...

----------


## Штелп

> И что порочащего имеется в его прыжках?


То-же что и в том, что человек много улыбается или фотографируется с малознакомыми людьми, или широко отвечает на вопросы через интернет...
Вы удивитесь как пытаются опорочить Будду и то, что он делал пока жил, на некоторых форумах  :Confused:  Мир таков каким мы его делаем в каждый момент своей жизни..

----------


## Топпер

> И что порочащего имеется в его прыжках?


Вообще учителю так себя вести не очень хорошо. Показывает, что он не преодолел тяги к мирским страстям и развлечениям.

----------


## Vadimko

> Вообще учителю так себя вести не очень хорошо. Показывает, что он не преодолел тяги к мирским страстям и развлечениям.


Бу-га-га!!! Это 5!

----------


## Юй Кан

А кто тут уже всё преодолел? Хотите, новую тему открою, с соответствующим опросом? : ))

И ваще -- чего к мужику пристали?

Простой вопрос: прикиньте -- в его возрасте рискнёте сигать так, как он?
Или проще: сейчас так -- смогёте?
(За ответы класса "А нафига это мне? Я достаточно умный/-ая, чтоб не..." -- сходу низачот. : )

Добавлю ещё один аспект. Этими "перформансами" -- глядя на них уже не "изнутри" ламы, а глазами обычного европейского, да и российского люда -- Оле Нидал показывает: "Вот что значит -- быть буддистом! Это не только ритуалы, практики, сострадание и т.д., но ещё и ЗДОРОВЬЕ и КУРАЖ до преклонных лет!" Очень классный пиар, не только само-, но и буддизма как учения -- во времена всеобщего помрачения, упадка, эффективного маркетинга и т.п.

Наконец: со здоровьем, фактурой и внутренними силами у него всё классно... Значит, как уж повелось тут оценивать, карма у него, видать, хорошая! Да ещё с Дхармой встретился... : )

Потому (шёпотом), неча мужику завидовать... : )

----------


## Штелп

> Вообще учителю так себя вести не очень хорошо. Показывает, что он не преодолел тяги к мирским страстям и развлечениям.


Прозрачная вода, грязная лужа, зеркало в женской косметичке или глаз мёртвого врага при определённых условиях будут отражать одну и ту-же луну, качество отражённой картинки на прямую зависит от материала отражающей поверхности, это я о том, что это Ваше субъективное мнение, либо вы озвучиваете мнение группы к которой принадлежите. То или иное событие можно интерпретировать сколь угодно долго, но это действие не окажет никакого воздействие на уже происшедшее. Такими интерпретациями можно попытаться добиться каких-то своих целей, какие цели преследуете Вы, совершая эти действия? Мирские страсти? Развлечения?

----------


## Топпер

> Простой вопрос: прикиньте -- в его возрасте рискнёте сигать так, как он?
> Или проще: сейчас так -- смогёте?
> (За ответы класса "А нафига это мне? Я достаточно умный/-ая, чтоб не..." -- сходу низачот. : )


К счастью, я и в более молодом возрасте такими вещами не страдал. По тросу над полосой 30 м. длинны из горящих покрышек лазал, по тросу же с 10 этажа спускался, под танками лежал, по 300 метров гексагенового шнура, который от неосторожного удара сдетанировать могёт на себе тащил.  Но это всё по-делу, а не по-глупости.



> Добавлю ещё один аспект. Этими "перформансами" -- глядя на них уже не "изнутри" ламы, а глазами обычного европейского, да и российского люда -- Оле Нидал показывает: "Вот что значит -- быть буддистом! Это не только ритуалы, практики, сострадание и т.д., но ещё и ЗДОРОВЬЕ и КУРАЖ до преклонных лет!" Очень классный пиар, не только само-, но и буддизма как учения -- во времена всеобщего помрачения, упадка, эффективного маркетинга и т.п.


Это и привликает тех, кто хочет куража, а не Дхаммы.

----------

Кумо (12.07.2010), куру хунг (12.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (12.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Прозрачная вода, грязная лужа, зеркало в женской косметичке или глаз мёртвого врага при определённых условиях будут отражать одну и ту-же луну, качество отражённой картинки на прямую зависит от материала отражающей поверхности, это я о том, что это Ваше субъективное мнение, либо вы озвучиваете мнение группы к которой принадлежите. То или иное событие можно интерпретировать сколь угодно долго, но это действие не окажет никакого воздействие на уже происшедшее. Такими интерпретациями можно попытаться добиться каких-то своих целей, какие цели преследуете Вы, совершая эти действия? Мирские страсти? Развлечения?


Т.е. пытаетесь на меня стрелки перевести? Не получится.

А про Луну - это красиво, но не более того. То, что там Луна есть, ещё доказать надо.

----------


## Юй Кан

> К счастью, я и в более молодом возрасте такими вещами не страдал. По тросу над полосой 30 м. длинны из горящих покрышек лазал, по тросу же с 10 этажа спускался, под танками лежал, по 300 метров гексагенового шнура, который от неосторожного удара сдетанировать могёт на себе тащил.  Но это всё по-делу, а не по-глупости.


Бханте, ну я ж предупредил, что если про чужую глупость в сравнении со своей умностью, то это будет низачот? %)
А вон Джеки Чан и по сей день, и ничего... Тоже, наверное, карма клёвая, только с Дхармой пока толком не встретился. Или он тоже балбес? : ))



> Это и привликает тех, кто хочет куража, а не Дхаммы.


А вы (не лично, а вообще те, кто не с ОН : ) -- увы, не привлекаете народ к Дхарме _в таких масштабах_...

Тестовый вопрос: бханте, а вот будь у Вас лично возможность убрать из мира Оле Нидала неким чистым/гуманным способом (допустим на мгновение, что такой способ существует), чтоб не привлекал он, такой глупый, народ к Дхарме куражом, -- решились бы?

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, ну я ж предупредил, что если про чужую глупость в сравнении со своей умностью, то это будет низачот? %)


Низачот, так не зачот. Мы же не на экзамене.

Когда человек на седьмом десятке лет, ведёт себя, как подросток - тут плакать нужно.



> А вон Джеки Чан и по сей день, и ничего... Тоже, наверное, карма клёвая, только с Дхармой пока толком не встретился. Или он тоже балбес? : ))


А я думаю, что просто так он как раз таки и не сигает. Он же профессионал и деньги на этом зарабатывает.



> А вы (не лично, а вообще те, кто не с ОН : ) -- увы, не привлекаете народ к Дхарме _в таких масштабах_...


К Дхамме ли? Я сколько общался с представителями, впечатления сложились не очень то лестные.



> Тестовый вопрос: бханте, а вот будь у Вас лично возможность убрать из мира Оле Нидала неким чистым/гуманным способом (допустим на мгновение, что такой способ существует), чтоб не привлекал он, такой глупый, народ к Дхарме куражом, -- решились бы?


Зачем? 
Вы разницу между "убрать" и "быть несогласным" чувствуете надеюсь?

----------

Кузьмич (13.07.2010), куру хунг (12.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (12.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (12.07.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> А вы (не лично, а вообще те, кто не с ОН : ) -- увы, не привлекаете народ к Дхарме в таких масштабах...


1. а они (_такие масштабы_) нужны? Разве количество важнее качества?
2. тот, кто привлекается к чему-либо чем-то _поверхностным_, уйдет, когда влияние этого поверхностного на ум ослабнет, и захочется поискать что-то _поинтересней_.
Будда по этим же причинам запретил показывать людям чудеса. А это намного ниже чудес...

----------

Кузьмич (13.07.2010), Кумо (12.07.2010), куру хунг (12.07.2010), Леонид Ш (12.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (12.07.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> К счастью, я и в более молодом возрасте такими вещами не страдал. По тросу над полосой 30 м. длинны из горящих покрышек лазал, по тросу же с 10 этажа спускался, под танками лежал, по 300 метров гексагенового шнура, который от неосторожного удара сдетанировать могёт на себе тащил.  Но это всё по-делу, а не по-глупости.
> 
> Это и привликает тех, кто хочет куража, а не Дхаммы.


Про дело - понятного мало(какое дело, в чьих интересах, когда и где-оценки этих Ваших дел,у всех вновь могут стать разными), а глупость Вы это слово в каком контексте употребляете и в чей адрес?
А про кураж и Дхарму, Оле часто говорит "и то-, и другое" или если по жизни ещё не отказался от куража(не изжил так сказать "недостаток") то и Дхармы не достоин? Вывести из строя и в показательный расход? :Cry: 
Ваш статус модератора предполагает более взвешенный подход к "движениям" на форуме или большую свободу в этих "движениях" или следуя Оле, и то, и другое??

----------


## Юй Кан

> Низачот, так не зачот. Мы же не на экзамене.


Да не, всё нормально. Это ж ирония (наполовину или на треть) : )



> А я думаю, что просто так он как раз таки и не сигает. Он же профессионал и деньги на этом зарабатывает.


Так и Оле Нидал сигает не за просто так! : )
Все, образно говоря, "сигают"/рискуют во имя чего-то...



> К Дхамме ли? Я сколько общался с представителями, впечатления сложились не очень то лестные.


С точки зрения пуританина, все вокруг -- не то, что хотелось бы, ибо они, за редким исключением, не соответствуют его высоким требованиям. И всегда, если есть интерес и хорошо покопать, найдётся, к чему придраться, даже у любого тхеравадина (!). Чем, кстати, и занимается... карма. : )



> Зачем? 
> Вы разницу между "убрать" и "быть несогласным" чувствуете надеюсь?


Подтекстом вопроса было: если чистая (тхеравадинская, к примеру) Дхарма не получает распространения, а тихо угасает, согласны ли Вы, чтоб в этом мире не распространялась бы, вплоть до явления Майтреи, вообще никакая иная Дхарма?

----------


## Юй Кан

> 1. а они (_такие масштабы_) нужны? Разве количество важнее качества?


Увы, время такое, что не будет количества -- исчезнет и качество...
А в остальном -- см. в моём предыдущем подтекст тестового вопроса к бханте Топперу.



> 2. тот, кто привлекается к чему-либо чем-то _поверхностным_, уйдет, когда влияние этого поверхностного на ум ослабнет, и захочется поискать что-то _поинтересней_.


Неоспоримо. Но чем больше количество привлечённых, тем больше шансов, что среди них окажется больше тех, кто не будет искать _поинтереснее_.



> Будда по этим же причинам запретил показывать людям чудеса. А это намного ниже чудес...


А вот тут не надо бы подменять или передёргивать: то, что делает Оле Нидал -- вообще не чудеса. Ну, и опять: время другое, да и ОН -- не монах.

----------


## Топпер

> Так и Оле Нидал сигает не за просто так! : )
> Все, образно говоря, "сигают"/рискуют во имя чего-то...


Для буддийского учителя есть лучшие методы распространения Дхаммы.



> С точки зрения пуританина, все вокруг -- не то, что хотелось бы, ибо они, за редким исключением, не соответствуют его высоким требованиям.


Скорее напротив. Все более-менее в рамках приличий.



> Подтекстом вопроса было: если чистая (тхеравадинская, к примеру) Дхарма не получает распространения, а тихо угасает, согласны ли Вы, чтоб в этом мире не распространялась бы, вплоть до явления Майтреи, вообще никакая иная Дхарма?


Лучше, чтобы она не угасла подольше.

----------


## Штелп

> Т.е. пытаетесь на меня стрелки перевести? Не получится.
> 
> А про Луну - это красиво, но не более того. То, что там Луна есть, ещё доказать надо.


Я не пытаюсь, Вы уже под паровозом(надеюсь шнурки у Вас без гексогена  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Топпер

> А про кураж и Дхарму, Оле часто говорит "и то-, и другое" или если по жизни ещё не отказался от куража(не изжил так сказать "недостаток") то и Дхармы не достоин? Вывести из строя и в показательный расход?


Зачем в расход? Просто надо понимать, что слабости - это слабости, а не достоинства.

----------


## Штелп

> Лучше, чтобы она не угасла подольше.


Что не расширяется (развивается), то коллапсирует (угасает)

----------


## Топпер

> Что не расширяется (развивается), то коллапсирует (угасает)


Она и так расширяется. На Оле свет клином не сошёлся.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для буддийского учителя есть лучшие методы распространения Дхаммы.


Так ведь не работают же _эффективно_ эти методы методы уже сейчас... И Вы не можете этого не знать.



> Скорее напротив. Все более-менее в рамках приличий.


Все -- более-менее, кроме ОН и его последователей, так? : )
Это просто улыбка, без претензий на холивар.



> Лучше, чтобы она не угасла подольше.


Согласен. Потому, мне кажется, не стоит осуждать или разоблачать Оле Нидала (особенно -- за его прыжки), ибо его последователи (в больш-ве своём) никогда, в силу существующих у них (и вообще) причин и условий, не обратятся ни к Тхераваде, ни к Махаяне, ни к Ваджраяне. А так -- хоть что-то и как-то...

----------


## Штелп

> Зачем в расход? Просто надо понимать, что слабости - это слабости, а не достоинства.


Всё зависит от контекста, условий, временной перспективы и поставленной задачи.
Достоинства/слабости, пуст/полон(это про стакан и воду) зависит от очень многих условий..

----------


## Штелп

> Она и так расширяется. На Оле свет клином не сошёлся.


И это по настоящему здорово! 
Так и Вы с клиньями"б, да  от Оле в другую сторону, чего нам делить? :Big Grin:

----------


## Штелп

> Согласен. Потому, мне кажется, не стоит осуждать или разоблачать Оле Нидала (особенно -- за его прыжки), ибо его последователи (в больш-ве своём) никогда, в силу существующих у них (и вообще) причин и условий, не обратятся ни к Тхераваде, ни к Махаяне, ни к Ваджраяне. А так -- хоть что-то и как-то...


Стандартная процедура высмеивания и побивания камнями любого зашедшего на форум с благодарностью в адрес Оле Нидала- стандартна для этого форума.
Это уже как безусловный рефлекс у большинства засветившихся имён- Оле Нидал, как индикатор состояния ума около Буддийской общественности...
Смех и слёзы...

----------

andykh (12.07.2010)

----------


## Vadimko

> Согласен. Потому, мне кажется, не стоит осуждать или разоблачать Оле Нидала (особенно -- за его прыжки), ибо его последователи (в больш-ве своём) никогда, в силу существующих у них (и вообще) причин и условий, не обратятся ни к Тхераваде, ни к Махаяне, ни к Ваджраяне. А так -- хоть что-то и как-то...


Никогдa не говори никогда. (c)

----------


## Топпер

> Всё зависит от контекста, условий, временной перспективы и поставленной задачи.


Именно так. А задача учителя - учить Дхамме. А чему можно научить прыгая? Прыжкам?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Именно так. А задача учителя - учить Дхамме. А чему можно научить прыгая? Прыжкам?


Не, ну прыгая тоже, вероятно, можно чему-то научить, но прыгая на дискотеке в толпу фанатов...  :Big Grin:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> Именно так. А задача учителя - учить Дхамме. А чему можно научить прыгая? Прыжкам?


А чему можно научить сидя- сидению? Стоя- стоянию? Лёжа- лежанию? Список можно продолжать бесконечно.. Для зачем оно Вам? Какую цель преследуете??

----------

Nyurka (30.06.2014)

----------


## Vadimko

> Не, ну прыгая тоже, вероятно, можно чему-то научить, но прыгая на дискотеке в толпу фанатов...


ну и занудство  :Smilie:  
я рад что Оле прыгает в толпу и мне реже приходится встречать людей такого типа (спасибо, Оле!!!), которые думают что именно они то и знают как следует вести себя ламе, да и по всей видимости все остальным тоже.

P.S. вымышленая сценка - к Марпе чудак приходит и начинает отчитывать того за плохое отношение к Миларапе, а потом спустя годы проедеает плешь Миларепе за полёты с горы на гору.

Релаксуйте ребята!

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.03.2022)

----------


## Аньезка

> А почему вас эти прыжки и поломы так сильно беспокоят (или интересуют)?


Меня, в отличие от Топпера, в данном случае не столь заботит имидж буддизма (имидж больше пострадал не из-за прыжков, а из-за перевозки ОН наркоты..ведь этим они с Ханной занимались до буддизма? Беспорядочными половыми связями со своими фанатками. Гоном на больших лам во всяких разных интервью). Ну да ладно... прыжки. Прыжки меня беспокоят в контексте влияния на последователей, которые будут также прыгать, подражая ламе. ОН ведь нигде не просит не повторять за ним этот трюк?  :Big Grin:

----------

Tseten (12.07.2010), куру хунг (12.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> Не, ну прыгая тоже, вероятно, можно чему-то научить, но прыгая на дискотеке в толпу фанатов...


Артём Тараненко попробуй те сделай те больше чем он, или хотя-бы на 1/30 от того, что уже им сделано...
Заявления типа " Не, ну прыгая тоже, вероятно, можно чему-то научить, но прыгая на дискотеке в толпу фанатов..." даже от Кармапы, Далай Ламы или ЧННР выглядят не очень.

----------


## Vadimko

> Меня, в отличие от Топпера, в данном случае не столь заботит имидж буддизма (имидж больше пострадал не из-за прыжков, а из-за перевозки ОН наркоты..ведь этим они с Ханной занимались до буддизма? Беспорядочными половыми связями со своими фанатками. Гоном на больших лам во всяких разных интервью). Ну да ладно... прыжки. Прыжки меня беспокоят в контексте влияния на последователей, которые будут также прыгать, подражая ламе. ОН ведь нигде не просит не повторять за ним этот трюк?


Не всем повезло вырости в семье священника  :Smilie:  потому молодость была бурной, ну и что с того? Миларепа укокошил пару десятков родственичков, куча других примеров интересных молодых лет. Эйнштейн, вроде как, в школе плохо учился.
А прыжки повторяют и будут повторять.

----------


## куру хунг

> Вот мы с Вами(фото Ваше? Настоящее?)



 Чё совсем не похож???? :Cry: 

 Ну лана признаюсь как на духу, перед фотографированием пришлось плоскогубцами  вырвать вампирские клыки, ножовкой отпилить рога, побрить козлячью бородку, и нацепить для солидности очки и долететь на метле до Мачу-Пикчу(её видно за спиной у меня на фото-аватарке) :Big Grin:

----------


## Штелп

> Меня, в отличие от Топпера, в данном случае не столь заботит имидж буддизма (имидж больше пострадал не из-за прыжков, а из-за перевозки ОН наркоты..ведь этим они с Ханной занимались до буддизма? Беспорядочными половыми связями со своими фанатками. Гоном на больших лам во всяких разных интервью). Ну да ладно... прыжки. Прыжки меня беспокоят в контексте влияния на последователей, которые будут также прыгать, подражая ламе. ОН ведь нигде не просит не повторять за ним этот трюк?


Драгоценнейшая незнакомка, почему Вы игнорируете мои вопросы- понятно, почему поливаете тонкой струечкой Оле- не понятно , но знакомо интонациями,  но вот Ваша обеспокоенность по поводу "повторения трюка"- она слегка выбивается из столь ароматного ряда, что Вы создали. Может пересмотрите концептуальную направленность этого сообщения? В таком виде шедевра- не выходит :Kiss:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артём Тараненко попробуй те сделай те больше чем он, или хотя-бы на 1/30 от того, что уже им сделано...
> Заявления типа " Не, ну прыгая тоже, вероятно, можно чему-то научить, но прыгая на дискотеке в толпу фанатов..." даже от Кармапы, Далай Ламы или ЧННР выглядят не очень, а от Артёом-ма Тара-аненко это уже приговор...


Не понял. Меня приговорили? Да, и у вас чего-то с клавиатурой.  :Smilie: 

Вы мне скажите, сколько последователей Оле просветлились после прыжка в толпу?

----------


## куру хунг

> Это уже как безусловный рефлекс у большинства засветившихся имён- Оле Нидал, как индикатор состояния ума *около Буддийской общественности*...
> Смех и слёзы...


 Опаньки, вот они и попёрли, оговорочки по Фрейду нашему Зигмунду.




> *около Буддийская общественность*


.

 Объясняю для особо непонятливых, а так же неровно дышаших в сторону Оле буддистов.

 Есть истинная буддисткая общественность-это АП ОН, столбовая дорога, флагман, и соль земли буддисткой.
 А есть *около Буддийская общественность*, это всяческий отстой и шелупонь псевдо и околобуддисткая, а именно-тхеравадины и дзенцы, дзогченовцы и ниигмапинцы(злобные), и ещё сакьяпы всякие, ну и естественно, самая мерзость буддизма-гелукпинцы(тупые и не медетируют).

 И это тоже плоды просвящения Оле Нидала.

----------

Ann Ginger (19.04.2011), filoleg (12.07.2010), Tseten (12.07.2010), Yeshe_Damo (05.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (12.07.2010), Гьялцен (15.07.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011), Кузьмич (13.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (12.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (12.07.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> Не понял. Меня приговорили? Да, и у вас чего-то с клавиатурой.


Жаль, я вроде не на суахили...
Да :Big Grin:  добрейший,
 мы устранили неисправность в клавиатуре.
Нет высочайший  :Big Grin:  вероятнее всего приговорами пытаетесь заниматься Вы, рекомендуем прочитать медленно, буковку за буковкой, не торопясь- для понимания, вот пожалуйста, со всеми нашими так сказать не исковерканными никами: "*Артём Тараненко попробуйте сделайте больше чем он, или хотя-бы на 1/30 от того, что уже им сделано...
Заявления типа " Не, ну прыгая тоже, вероятно, можно чему-то научить, но прыгая на дискотеке в толпу фанатов..." даже от Кармапы, Далай Ламы или ЧННР выглядят не очень. А от Артёма Тараненко это приговор..*"
Это дословно, что я хотел до Вас довести, надеюсь теперь вы можете это всё прочесть и понять правильно? :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Увы, время такое, что не будет количества -- исчезнет и качество...


К сожалению, получается наоборот. Один скульптор за месяц сделал 1 статую, другой - 1000, третий понаделал миллион. У кого работа более качественная?  :Smilie: 




> Неоспоримо. Но чем больше количество привлечённых, тем больше шансов, что среди них окажется больше тех, кто не будет искать _поинтереснее_.


Это что лотерея??  :Confused: 




> А вот тут не надо бы подменять или передёргивать: то, что делает Оле Нидал -- вообще не чудеса. Ну, и опять: время другое, да и ОН -- не монах.


Конечно, какие уж там чудеса...
А если не монах, то что хочу, то и ворочу?  :Confused:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> Вы мне скажите, сколько последователей Оле просветлились после прыжка в толпу?


Я не слышал, что-бы это с кем-то у нас произошло :Frown:  , к сожалению, а у Вас в Дзогчен, ЧННР всё происходит так быстро  :EEK!:  одно действие и всё  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Сколько-же у Вас просветлённых-то?? Может и Вы уже? :Embarrassment:  А я здесь по древу сопли размазываю...  :Cry:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я не слышал, что-бы это с кем-то у нас произошло , к сожалению, а у Вас в Дзогчен, ЧННР всё происходит так быстро  одно действие и всё  Сколько-же у Вас просветлённых-то?? Может и Вы уже? А я здесь по древу сопли размазываю...


Пжьите, пжьите, пжьите. Нас тут только что пытались убеждать, что это такой метод хитрый а-ля дзенское битие тапкой. Вот я и спрашиваю, сколько вешать в граммах последователей просветлилось от супертапки в лице Оле. И сразу уж тогда про тот случай, когда Оле-таки доломал ногу. Это был неудачный прыжок в толпу и мастер не попал? Или указание собраться, а народ проявил полную неосознанность и не подхватил мастера? Или что?

У нас в Дзогчен ЧННР не утверждает себя бодхисаттвой 1-го бхуми, а у них так вообще ЕСДЛ считает себя простым монахом.  :Smilie: 

И не размазывайте сопли по древу. Для этого давно изобрели носовые платки

----------

filoleg (12.07.2010), Tseten (12.07.2010), Евгений Грейт (13.07.2010), Кузьмич (13.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (12.07.2010)

----------

